# Chat Thread



## scent troll

so i was gonna post in aqhu after getting back from my weekend out in dayton with an amazing airshow, food, hotel and perfect weather. but after reading the last few pages that happened when i was gone its obvious that place has turned into a troll haven (i.e. danny tanners personal thread) ive decided that all the other members here should have a place to chat in safety.

no trolling in here. a fun place to chill and update or chat or debate or post a pic. 
theres no subject so say whatever about any thing thats on your mind. think of it as a chat room, but be respectable. thats it.

anyways, nice to be back








how was your guys weekends?


----------



## Ægir

Weekend was great... 10 year HS reunion, went out 2 nights until 4 am, all of us (my good friends) wore our nicest attire and rocked it.

Second night was a huge keg and bonfire like the old days.


----------



## scent troll

^ awesome








dude on saturday my girls phone was blowing up. there was a plane crash on the saturday show and a wing walker and pilot got killed. we were already 2 1/2 hours on the road and i was like "f*ck it were going...hope the shows still on"
luckily it was. and it was amazinnngggggg

i gotta post pics. f86 sabre, mig17, b29, p51. amazing ass show









i hate coming back from a trip though. back to reality man


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, vacation is so nice... the next day of work sucks haha.

Any news likes or vids of the crash you could find?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

dont wanna work tomorrow


----------



## Ægir

You are telling me, reunion PT 1 was friday night, out till 4 drinking like fishes, made it to sleep at 7 something.... up at 10 for work, worked until 8, took a 1 hour nap, went out until 3 at the bonfire, was up at 11 today for work and off at 730.

Its hard to do, but was so much fun.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Awesome thread, Mike and a good idea on your part!...







....Perfect for us sophisticated and intelligent posters like Bryce, you, and I and of'course Rusty!...







...but you know what would really be Jokes and Lawl's?!..


----------



## scent troll

the idea of this thread is simple. anyone reading it...post. tell us about your day, talk about sports, the weather...just post to post even. just keep it respectable. no racism, no trolling, no harassing people. simple, enlightening, funny, whatever...just...normal.

pull up a seat. OG and new guy alike.











Da said:


> but you know what would really be Jokes and Lawl's?!..


what?


----------



## Ægir

I edited that central, dont worry about whats lawls... you already know


----------



## scent troll

lol k 
i sh*t you not im still drinking outta my cooler STILL filled with icee. brought it upstairs with us couch side. i have icee still in there from saturday morning. icee cold sodas ftw


----------



## Ægir

I have had more drinks in the past 2 days than any cooler, ever, could hold.

Double tall Jack Daniels and Red Bull keeps me going.


----------



## scent troll

nicely done my friend
i think this weekends pigging out is catching up with me finally. im releasing awful egg farts...hope my gf is asleep when i crawl into bed


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just had some chicken breats seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic powder, oregano, olive oil, and lemon!...with a side salad!...


----------



## scent troll

we pigged out on carry out and dinning out food all weekend uncluding some fast food on the road eatin. ive been eating non stop since friday hahahaha
im chugging water and hoping by tomorrow ill be back to normal

speaking of tomorrow...i better hit the sack. peace out. be back in a few hours


----------



## ICEE

The weekend was nothing different for me, everyday is a vacation in my life. Went looking at puppys again... trying to decide want this time. Probably a German Doberman, a sh*t ton bigger then my bull terrier but also badass. I've got it down to like 3 breeds. German Doberman, Cane Corso, Alaskan Malamute(My girlfriend wants this furry f*cking gey sh*t) my least favorite so far


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> we pigged out on carry out and dinning out food all weekend uncluding some fast food on the road eatin. ive been eating non stop since friday hahahaha
> im chugging water and hoping by tomorrow ill be back to normal
> 
> speaking of tomorrow...i better hit the sack. peace out. be back in a few hours


Sounds like you had a bomb weekend, Mike!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah it was pretty sweet. 
i didnt know you were in the market for another dog dave. since when??
i dunno if id have the patience for 2 big dogs


----------



## scent troll

jesus christ what the heck is with aqhu







bunch of violent sh*t talking
never thought id say this but count me out. we'll see how much danny still likes it when the only one who posts is icee


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...yeah, my posts will be few and far between in there also!...







...just got back from JJ's!...Had the vito with double meat!....best sandwich evah!!!...


----------



## scent troll

hahahahaha my bros addicted to jj's
i have no idea what im doing for dinner tonight...too lazy to grocery shop again


----------



## Da' Manster!

Yes, I am!..good call by you and







....but we are having severe thunderstorms right now!...







..I'm logging off and hopefully will be back later!


----------



## scent troll

alright im gettin busy anyways at work. end of day madness. ill catch you guys in a few hours. 
f*ck i hate the first day of work after leaving town. didnt even take time off work just had an epic weekend.

ah well...adulthood. shes a bitch


----------



## rusty13

Nice thread,went swimming this weekend drank some beer took my son to his Karate class!kind of laid back weekend,Oh damn had to mow the grass!sh*t i won Billy Idol tickets and went to see him at the shoe last weekend that was a fun date with wife I got his autograph. I started laughter as a counter to pissed off!And I dont know what Lawls means!!Im still a GREEN!


----------



## scent troll

lawls just means lol...like hahaha










didnt know billy idol was still playing thats sweet
this weekend comin up i think im gonna take the family to the zoo for a day out. weather looks nice as hell comin up


----------



## Ægir

Billy Idol kicks ass

kinda jealous


----------



## scent troll

same thats an icon man...would see him in a sec


----------



## rusty13

White wedding was played at my reception it was the only rock song it came out when I was like 13!!Good show!!The girls still love him!I try to go to a couple shows a year!! He only threw out a dozen of these atographs I had to fight a granny!!LAWL!!


----------



## scent troll

nice frame


----------



## UltimPiranha

Super topic Mike!

I hate the work week







if it wasn't for the internet I don't know how I'd get through a work day  I manage a call center and I'll tell ya, the stuff I hear daily 

On another note
I saw that other topic before it was deleted, at one point I wanted to post to chat because it looked kinda cool, but then I saw all these racist and anti-semitic posts (being jewish it got my blood boiling) and put me off posting on the website all together! Kind of surprised that the culprit is allowed to post freely all over the site, I've stopped visiting their music topic too because of it (nothing annoys me more than closet smile to your face stab your back coward virgin racists).


----------



## rusty13

Ultima.Highly agree on the second paragraph!I hate cyberbullies!


----------



## scent troll

/checks in for the day


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hai Guise!...







....nothing out of the ordinary to report here!...


----------



## scent troll

im still in vacation mode...i gotta snap outta this asap lol








naw...f*ck it


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...not to mention hot, humid, and sticky outside!...







...up to 95 degrees already at 1:25pm!...


----------



## rusty13

Yea im havin a bad hair day cuz of it!!LAWL!!


----------



## scent troll

so whats everyones weekend plans?


----------



## rusty13

I dont know I picked up a few more jobs in one day.


----------



## scent troll

good for the money..
id take a day off any day of the week though.


----------



## rusty13

since ive been tryin to do this independent thing it makes work inconsistant ,24 hour on call. the economy sucks!I worked for the same company for six years who went under at the first of the year.My side work has become my main source of income.


----------



## scent troll

looks like hope n change really worked out well


----------



## scent troll

i more or less hated the general public before this job...but this job...this job is making me sympathize with people who wanna blow america up


----------



## rusty13

Luckily I have a awesome backing,And Im not a quitter thats all that matters!Just figured id keep it real.


----------



## bob351

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i more or less hated the general public before this job...but this job...this job is making me sympathize with people who wanna blow america up


You do realize you are that person at ever other job, the employees say the same sh*t about you.


----------



## Da' Manster!

You sound like you are a damn good electrician!..should be high demand for your services!...


----------



## scent troll

bob351 said:


> You do realize you are that person at ever other job, the employees say the same sh*t about you.


that sentence was hard to read








but thanks?

so who else is getting crazy ass storms? gust of wind came through the door at work and cleared my desk







LOVE storms


----------



## Ægir

Crazy you say that... it just started raining / hailing here about as hard as I have ever seen it come down.


----------



## scent troll

im waiting for the power to go out. the lightning is literally striking all over the place with high wind. cable keeps glitching out too.


----------



## ICEE

Why has central turned into a nice guy all of the sudden? Lets just have fun bros


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> Why has central turned into a nice guy all of the sudden? Lets just have fun bros











so whats been up dave? you still ridin the high of a miami championship?


----------



## Da' Manster!

holy sh*t!..ballz of steel!...and as you youngins like to say...LIKE A BAWSE!!!...


----------



## scent troll

^^^ hellllll no


----------



## Ægir

Sipping some Jameson 12 year "Private Reserve", Glenfiddich 12, and Mccallan 18... Going to cap it off with a locally bottled Glenfarclas 38: "Reverence"

Like a gentleman.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Damn Aegir!..I thought I was an alkie when I was younger but you got me beat!...You are always pounding man!...









/Is genuinely concerned about Bryce's liver!...


----------



## scent troll

bryce whenver you post about drinking i imaigne youre that dos equis guy









and good morning to you gents too...let this day begin. hopfully it will end better then yesterday


----------



## UltimPiranha

Thinking about going to watch that new super hero movie with the kids, it's an excuse to get away from the wife for a few hours


----------



## scent troll

superman? goooood movie. but if your kids are under 10 years old id see something else its actually pretty brutal in a few parts. but youd love it


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> bryce whenver you post about drinking i imaigne youre that dos equis guy


I don' typically drink scotch, but when I do its well out of my budget.

Live large my friends....


----------



## scent troll

i dont usually drink pepsi...
but when i do, its diet


----------



## rusty13

Aiger,yes ive become a jack of all trades!I think its common threw lesson and life!Sure you can relate some of my side jobs range from plumbing,electric,drywall,frameing,painting to mechanics.I do what I can to make it!A couple of weeks ago I cut down a tree and cut it up!FUN makes me want to be Leatherface!JK!


----------



## scent troll

man this week cant end soon enough. i came back from a road trip and never got back into the work mode. still adjusting to a desk job too. im use to working on my feed with my hands all day. white collar has its benefits but i tell ya sometimes i miss gettin dirty working on a car with music, a pack of smokes and like minded buddies to have fun with at work.


----------



## rusty13

Thats how it was for me!I cant imagine myself behind a desk,I struggle to send messages here!Now I spend most of my time by myself or with family!


----------



## scent troll

well im good with phones, computers, etc etc etc...ive had every type of job under the sun one can realistically have without a college degree. so ive done everything from bartend, warehouse forklift work, roofing, auto repair to a freaking blockbuster to accounting. this job is the combination of all the best aspects of the things ive done and has the most promising future. its managerial so the skills are bar none priceless. the problem is sometimes the old me comes out and i miss working away from the public.

i still worked my ass off, but its less stress without people waiting on you


----------



## scent troll

what kinda car does everyone drive?


----------



## rusty13

1999 Durango


----------



## scent troll

2006 escape


----------



## Da' Manster!

2001 Hyundai Elantra!...213K miles on it and still going strong!...







...but she's on her last legs!..


----------



## scent troll

last leg at over 200k miles is not bad. id feel pretty good about that. especially because your year hyundai wasnt exactly known for durability.


----------



## Ægir

04 Chevy 1500 crewcab.... charcoal in color

Just got done putting together the frame for our new projector screen.... 144" diag, full 1080HD. Just gotta stretch the fabric, re-arrange the living room to accommodate a huge screen, and wire up the 7.1.


----------



## scent troll

anyone watching the nba draft tomorrow?


----------



## scent troll

holy crap just started down pooring here like a mother. had to run and put my windows up


----------



## rusty13

So Kane's thread made me wonder what people's fish names are!My rhom is Medusa,my iguana is Chapel,and my shoal I call my seven deadly sins!


----------



## Da' Manster!

@Mike..yeah, getting ready to pump some more money into the car!...







...not what I need right now...but I did get my money's worth so I can't complain!...Also, I will be watching the NBA draft!...


----------



## scent troll

^ OMG

my jacks name is jack daniel
or JD for short.


----------



## scent troll

morning..


----------



## scent troll

im not even lying...ive been having the shittiest morning everrrrr
work is crazy today
that cheered me up

thank you sir


----------



## rusty13

I appreciate to!


----------



## scent troll

weirdest weather today


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> ^ its a chat thread...anything goes
> youve been warned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i for one appreciate the giant bewbs and would kindly request manny to post more anytime he feels
> 
> almost lunch time


EDITED
[/quote]
guess keeping the bullshit in aqhu is too hard to understand. take a day off and see if it sinks in. wanna talk like that, its all fair game in the other thread. see ya tomorrow


----------



## scent troll

im stopping by the petshop on the way home to pick up a 10 gallon tank today. im gonna start housing rosie reds for my jack. ive never seen him eat anything more greedily then those. not the best diet but theyll be a once a week treat.

an entire 10 gallon set up...light, filter, hood...$30


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> guess keeping the bullshit in aqhu is too hard to understand. take a day off and see if it sinks in. wanna talk like that, its all fair game in the other thread. see ya tomorrow


+1

Which is why you have the place.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im stopping by the petshop on the way home to pick up a 10 gallon tank today. im gonna start housing rosie reds for my jack. ive never seen him eat anything more greedily then those. not the best diet but theyll be a once a week treat.
> 
> an entire 10 gallon set up...light, filter, hood...$30


sounds like a plan!...







...and I've always done feeders without any problems whatsoever all my years in the hobby!...


----------



## Ægir

So, maybe my "laid back" style of moderating isnt working out so well... I am just sick of the nonsense, so we really have no choice but to get real.

Everybody go ahead and REREAD the rules that can be found HERE

I would like to highlight the first 2



> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with RESPECT. This includes but is not limited to:
> * Harassment (including PM)
> * Insults (provoked or not)
> * Goading
> 
> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> -Thong shots
> -Nudity and near nudity
> -Exposed backsides
> -Exposed or partially covered breasts
> 
> 4. No RACIST, SEXIST, HOMOPHOBIC, or RELIGIOUSLY OFFENSIVE remarks or images.


First time is a warning, second is a 12 hour ban, and will increase 12 hours at a time from there.

AQHU is available to those members who have 1500 posts, and wish to skirt some of those rules....

Arguing with, insulting, and scaring off new members is absolutely the last thing we need, and I am kinda disappointed at some of this. Sans one or two members (which have been taken care of) there is ABSOLUTELY no reason we cant get along.


----------



## Bawb2u

Sorry if I got out of line.


----------



## Ægir

Bawb2u said:


> Sorry if I got out of line.


Nah man, all good!










Anyways, back on track here...

Today sucked, its just shy of 100 out and I had to stand and bake in the sun and install an AC unit... It was an in wall style unit, so a total pain in the ass to cut a 24 x 15 hole in an exterior wall and siding on the second story. Plus, I had to spend an hour on the phone with the engineer that designed the house to make sure the window header was properly installed, and could support the roof and truss load if I removed a few stud sections from under the window. 4 hours later, got it in by the skin of my teeth... literally no clearance on all sides. If it was 1/8" bigger, or didnt have flush screws on the case it wouldnt have worked.

So I clocked out at 3, and called it a day... too hot and time for a beer


----------



## scent troll

i sincerely cant wait until next week. gotta get through work tomorrow with the new guy (just the 2 of us)
after that its work til the 4th, then im off...then back to friday and off for the weekend. im going to 3 firework shows over the next week.


----------



## Da' Manster!

How goes it Ladies and Gents?!...


----------



## scent troll

bed time
hate working saturdays


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> bed time
> hate working saturdays


Same here man, got a few hours on the mower tomorrow at the rental properties and it was 97 today, hotter tomorrow.... good excuse to drink beer at 10am.


----------



## scent troll

well looks like fireworks might not be happening after work today. grey skies and steady rain 
meh, whatever....might do me some good to just veg out after work. im feelin kinda burnt out after this week


----------



## Ægir

Our city just imposed a 100$ fine for any fireworks in city limits.... so stupid.


----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> Our city just imposed a 100$ fine for any fireworks in city limits.... so stupid.











land of the free? hardly


----------



## Da' Manster!

gotta work all day!...be back later, guise!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Where did everybody disappear to?!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

thunderstorms are over!...and didn't lose power!...


----------



## Ægir

Yesterday kicked ass... Spent 4 hours in the sun mowing our rental properties and having a few beers, then loaded up the dirtbike and did almost 60 miles, and then finished it off with some scotch and:


----------



## ICEE

looks delicious bro, Im fond of your cooking..







Would love to drink some bud light and eat some food







PBR tastes like piss and u know it


----------



## Da' Manster!

nice looking steaks, there!...


----------



## Ægir

ICEE said:


> looks delicious bro, Im fond of your cooking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to drink some bud light and eat some food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBR tastes like piss and u know it


Thanks man, Tonight was a 5 hour smoked pork brisket. Turned out alright, could be a little more tender. 
PBR is my bulk go to, and Bud Light gives me stomach cramps and diarrhea... Coincidence?

You want _REAL_ beer? Here is one of many local taprooms. 50 of the best right from the source 









Sent Central a list of local breweries, was quite the list even in a 30 min drive.


----------



## scent troll

back from weekend of fireworks and eating more food then should legally allowed








course im back at work too...so...


----------



## Da' Manster!

That's my type of place there, Bryce!...


----------



## scent troll

Ahhhhhh, lunch times approaching, got freed up at work to clean up some spam around here. now we just enjoy the rest of the day, catch up on some threads and drink coffee


----------



## Da' Manster!

going to Garry's Grill for lunch!..lots of hawt chicks go there!...







..got a coupon in the mail the other day buy one entree or sandwich and get the other free!..I'm taking roommate who has the day off..


----------



## Bawb2u

Ægir said:


> and Bud Light gives me stomach cramps and diarrhea... Coincidence?


Psyllium. Since they started making "Wheat" beer they added the wheat fines to their acceptable adjuncts list, so basically Bud Lite has the same fiber content as Metamucil.







Whole new meaning to sh*t-faced.


----------



## scent troll

^


----------



## ICEE

Bawb2u said:


> and Bud Light gives me stomach cramps and diarrhea... Coincidence?


Psyllium. Since they started making "Wheat" beer they added the wheat fines to their acceptable adjuncts list, so basically Bud Lite has the same fiber content as Metamucil.







Whole new meaning to sh*t-faced.
[/quote]

I've drank a lot of budlight though and never had these said problems.. I also like budweiser.

That bar with the 50 beers on tap looked amazing, although I wouldn't know wich one to choose.


----------



## scent troll

awful monday...just awful
working 8-7 with a skeleton staff since someones of vacation and its the days before the 4th. i.e. we're busier then sh*t

oh well nothing a massive amount of beer and food cant take care of


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just watching the news and getting caught up in current events!...


----------



## scent troll

whats new in the world these days? ive purposly been avoiding news and too much tv. i find it therapudic to unplug. that and yahoo articles absolutely suck and are impossible to read without adblocker


----------



## Da' Manster!

same old sh*t, Mike...nothing worthwhile to report except for the fact that here in Maryland gas prices have gone up 5 cents per gallon on average and highway tolls and roads (what the fuq we pay taxes for!!..







)have gone up at least 1 - 2 dollars!..the Baltimore Harbor tunnel 10 years ago used to be $1.50...now it's up to $4.00!..







...and Maryland is still one of the worst in the union in property taxes!..


----------



## scent troll

funny part with toll roads is they were originally designed to pay for the construction of said road. but when government sees income they tend to keep said income.


----------



## ICEE

Had a amazing gyro with rice


----------



## scent troll

im eating grilled tyriaki (sp?) chicken mixed with seasoned rice. im so damn full and i have an entire bowl still to go. no left overs...NO MERCY!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> funny part with toll roads is they were originally designed to pay for the construction of said road. but when government sees income they tend to keep said income.


this!...nothing more need be said!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> Had a amazing gyro with rice


where did you get it from?


----------



## scent troll

im gonna come right out with it. hate my new job. never had a promotion that retarded my lifestyle. i make a little bit more money and work a ssssssshhhhhhhhit load more. deal with more crap and get home at awful hours. 
its official...im job hunting


----------



## Da' Manster!

damn!..so soon, Mike?!...Remember, the grass always looks greener on the side!...no better rule in life!...


----------



## scent troll

true...but as long as the grass on the other side isnt filled with a bunch of mumbling idiot customers....i think ill do just fine

anyways nitey nite pfury


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnyte, brah!...


----------



## Bawb2u

300 on the bench tonight. Finally getting some strength back.


----------



## scent troll

^ please hire me lol

hows everyone doin today?


----------



## Malladus

Playing skyrim, I got the legendary edition so its got all the expansion packs. Pretty sweet game, but its got frame rate lag on the ps3 which is annoying.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Mornin' fellas?!...


----------



## scent troll

Malladus said:


> Playing skyrim, I got the legendary edition so its got all the expansion packs. Pretty sweet game, but its got frame rate lag on the ps3 which is annoying.


never played it. i still play morrowind from time to time when the mood strikes me just right. old school


----------



## Da' Manster!

I heard skyrim was da' bomb!...Haven't met a person yet who hasn't liked it to some degree!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

6,000 posts!..Yippee!...







....finally got rid of those puke lime green skulls!...











Bawb2u said:


> 300 on the bench tonight. Finally getting some strength back.


you working out again, Bawb?!...also doing any cardio like running or jogging?!


----------



## Malladus

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Playing skyrim, I got the legendary edition so its got all the expansion packs. Pretty sweet game, but its got frame rate lag on the ps3 which is annoying.


never played it. i still play morrowind from time to time when the mood strikes me just right. old school
[/quote]
You need to get skyrim.
You play MC right?


----------



## scent troll

Malladus said:


> You need to get skyrim.
> You play MC right?


hahahaha like you wouldnt believe. im ashamed actually at how much i play MC

on a side note, holy spammers coming out today. cleaned up over 300 spam topics already








one of them days


----------



## Malladus

Ocellatus2000 said:


> You need to get skyrim.
> You play MC right?


hahahaha like you wouldnt believe. im ashamed actually at how much i play MC

on a side note, holy spammers coming out today. cleaned up over 300 spam topics already








one of them days
[/quote]
I put a lot of hours into it before then I just lost the passion for mining. Though all the new mods make it look sweet, ever seen the "feed the beast" mod pack?

Also, if the forum updated the software the spam would be auto deleted.


----------



## scent troll

yes sir ive seen that before. trust me id update asap if i could. thats outta my control though. 
i forgot how much we have in common. remember when we used to swap LP videos all the time? lol you sir are my long lost brother


----------



## Malladus

Ye lol

Been watching this one recently






Decent game I'll likely never play and has good commentary


----------



## scent troll

its actually my bedtime ritual lately. ill put on the headphones and watch someone LP an old game i loved or a game i havent tried. its kinda cool. better then a sitcom or some lame crap on TV


----------



## scent troll

/leaves work
minecraft tonight baby


----------



## Da' Manster!

Porterhouse steak and Salad tonight for dinner!...


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> Porterhouse steak and Salad tonight for dinner!...


sounds delicious.. its enchiladas and rice for me


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...Where did you get that gyro that you had the other night?...I asked but you never replied back...you said you had it with rice...orzo rice or manestra would have been kick ass!...


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> ^^^...Where did you get that gyro that you had the other night?...I asked but you never replied back...you said you had it with rice...orzo rice or manestra would have been kick ass!...


i got it from this greek restaurant thats local brah, they have kickass gyros


----------



## scent troll

i was lazy i got a subway for dinner. BMT's for $5
sh*t was delicious.

what are u guys doing for the 4th? or does nobody care anymore


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> ^^^...Where did you get that gyro that you had the other night?...I asked but you never replied back...you said you had it with rice...orzo rice or manestra would have been kick ass!...


i got it from this greek restaurant thats local brah, they have kickass gyros








[/quote]

Hell yes!..







...Go authentic or don't go at all!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

three more weeks til training camp!....


----------



## scent troll

thats crazy...i dont wanna think about football yet. wayyyyy too early.


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i was lazy i got a subway for dinner. BMT's for $5
> sh*t was delicious.
> 
> what are u guys doing for the 4th? or does nobody care anymore


just gonna go eat at a nice restaurant then watch the fireworks from a pleasant house with friends.. not any downtown bullshit crammed traffic, obnoxious people everywhere with 10 kids who they cant keep track of


----------



## scent troll

worth it though. you just gotta hook up with a big group. i go with mine and my girls family and we hold down a huge chunk of lawn and keep people away. thats the only way to do up the 4th. you cant match a cities fireworks show man. best stuff ever...and once a year


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> worth it though. you just gotta hook up with a big group. i go with mine and my girls family and we hold down a huge chunk of lawn and keep people away. thats the only way to do up the 4th. you cant match a cities fireworks show man. best stuff ever...and once a year


im not as into the whole fireworks thing as you bruh. but have fun


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i was lazy i got a subway for dinner. BMT's for $5
> sh*t was delicious.
> 
> what are u guys doing for the 4th? or does nobody care anymore


haven't decided yet, Mike...but will go watch some fireworks on the Chesapeake Bay!...







...only 5 minutes from my house!...


----------



## scent troll

one more day of work then im off for the work. thank you jesussssss


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> one more day of work then im off for the work. thank you jesussssss


----------



## Da' Manster!

A little late night Joe never hurt anyone!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hai Rusty!...


----------



## scent troll

mornin gents


----------



## Malladus

Evening.

I need to do some serious tank maintenance soon, also need to go to the LFS for pellets and other misc. supplies.


----------



## Da' Manster!

trav, what kind of fish do you have currently?...you have a pygo shoal right?


----------



## scent troll

work can seriously kiss my ass today
im getting the craziest SOB's on the phone. unreal








i need a smoke....
/quit smoking tho


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...please give an example of one of your phone conversations today, Mike!...


----------



## scent troll

me- nissan parts this is mike how can i help you?

guy- yeahhhhh...i gotta 92' sentra, lookin for a valve.....

me-..............what kind of valve sir?

guy- its black...

me- ...understood, what i need to know is whats the parts function?

guy- ohh...OHHHH nevermind im lookin for something else, gotta go bye

me-









true story


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^....







...yep, that's the nature of the beast in your type of field!...a lot of people calling up and don't even know what the f*ck they want or need!...of'course, even worse, is when you get the ones that tell you how to do your job when you are the one trying to help them out!


----------



## scent troll

its definitely not for the shy or passive type. lotta people come in already pissed off because they assume youre going to rip them off...others come in and take up your time from doing actual work because its unprofessional to tell someone to STFU and GTFO. 
its a trip. meet a lotta characters. definitely understand why some of the lesser stable of us decide to start serial killing


----------



## Da' Manster!

you mean like this!...


----------



## scent troll

i dont get it


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i dont get it


serial killer sounds like "cereal" killer!...get it?!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

/leaves to go home
off til friday


----------



## Ægir

It is too hot today... Sitting in my chair with the AC pointed up my shorts, a cooler of ice cold beer, and watching some TV.

/nosweatyballs


----------



## Da' Manster!

Are you watching any fireworks, Bryce?


----------



## scent troll

/is home
why did i go from pfury at work to pfury at home?
#nolife


----------



## Da' Manster!

Fact: P-Fury is more addictive than crack cocaine!...


----------



## Ægir

Yeah Daman, I live above town on the hill to we can pretty much see everything from our roof... there are 3 big displays this year so, should be a good time.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...damn, that rocks!...







...nothing wrong with being at high altitude and being able to go on your rooftop to enjoy the view and show!...that is why I want to go visit Montana...beautiful plains, mountains and greenery!....


----------



## Da' Manster!

/posts


----------



## scent troll

manny do you live alone? married? i just realized i know nothing about u


----------



## ICEE

what you having for dinner pal


----------



## scent troll

who me? i dunno...im heading over my girlfirends later. we'll see from there. probably some sandwiches n chips. simple...too hot to pig out


----------



## ICEE

I see how u do man, you got the day off so your gonna go smash at the girlfriends place, and also smash her


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> manny do you live alone? married? i just realized i know nothing about u


single, date steadily, and have a roommate.


----------



## scent troll

roommate a guy or girl? is he/she hot?


----------



## Da' Manster!

nope, we are best friends and grew up together going to the same schools and playing sports...He's a year older than me and he's a captain of one our Maryland police agencies.


----------



## scent troll

cool cool
so whose your girlfriend? how long you been going steady?


----------



## bob351

40 years old living with a roommate who is a guy?


----------



## scent troll

bob351 said:


> 40 years old living with a roommate who is a guy?











/shows bob back to aqhu

carry on manny...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> cool cool
> so whose your girlfriend? how long you been going steady?


iv'e gone steady with this one woman who is a single mom and lives in the next neighborhood over...but I've gone out with other gals since we've been dating...we have a very open relationship...no strings attached...


----------



## scent troll

good stuff my man
you dont strike me as the kinda guy to settle down anyways.


----------



## Da' Manster!

not yet, Mike!..I'm going over to Greece next spring to see mom...she's constantly on my ass to settle down and have kids and what not...she wants some grandchildren and I'm like







...but yeah I live a pretty good and laid back life and my roommate also brings home hawt chicks every other week!...being a high ranking officer in the police force has it's fringe benefits!...


----------



## scent troll

awesome man!!!!!!! id love to go to eurpoe! ever been? i assume since mom lives there you have. what city? whats it like over there? and do u speak greek?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Mom actually lives in Larnaca,Cyprus a greek country in the Mediterranean Sea...only 30 minutes from Greece by Airplane...I do have aunts, uncles, and cousins in greece...all over!...mom has a house right on the beach!...







...and yes, I've been to England, France, Germany, and Spain in addition to Cyprus and Greece...the weather is awesome!..mostly sunny and around 80's - 100 in the summertime but dry heat like Arizona, not the humid, sticky sh*t that we have here in the east coast!...








...and the beaches are mostly topless and nude!...I posted some pics on here last year and also on keepers...did you see them?...want me to repost?...and yes, I speak fluent Greek...


----------



## scent troll

yes i wanna see!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think its time for a new pics thread what do u say manny???


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yes i wanna see!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i think its time for a new pics thread what do u say manny???


you got it, son!....









/goes back to find thread and re-post the pics!...


----------



## scent troll

AMAZING PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wow take me with you


----------



## Da' Manster!

hell yes!..that would be a bomb vacation!...







...sh*t, I'd invite Trav, but he don't like me...ditto for DT and Bob...and david, I can't afford to feed him!


----------



## ICEE

I would have my own money









#foreveralone


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> I would have my own money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #foreveralone


david,
you are always more than welcome to come with us brah!...







...I know you got mad loot...no need to rub it in!...


----------



## scent troll

dont invite dave he'll eat everything








jk
no im not...dont do it


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> dont invite dave he'll eat everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk
> no im not...dont do it


----------



## scent troll

mornin


----------



## Da' Manster!

sup fellas!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

getting ready to work for a few hours before the festivities start!...happy 4th of July to all!!!...


----------



## scent troll

just back in from the tall ships downtown. dont of old ass ships we got to tour and check out. even watch sail around. really interesting stuff actually...didnt think i would be all about it. back inside for a few hours then leaving for fireworks.


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> not yet, Mike!..I'm going over to Greece next spring to see mom...she's constantly on my ass to settle down and have kids and what not...she wants some grandchildren and I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but yeah I live a pretty good and laid back life and my roommate also brings home hawt chicks every other week!...being a high ranking officer in the police force has it's fringe benefits!...


does she realize how old you are? think that time has come and gone my friend


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> not yet, Mike!..I'm going over to Greece next spring to see mom...she's constantly on my ass to settle down and have kids and what not...she wants some grandchildren and I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but yeah I live a pretty good and laid back life and my roommate also brings home hawt chicks every other week!...being a high ranking officer in the police force has it's fringe benefits!...


does she realize how old you are? think that time has come and gone my friend
[/quote]

it's for that very reason why she is constantly on my ass!..







...because time is indeed running out!...but like I told her David, most marriages in this country fail because people always rush into things...and not to mention children, alimony, child support, and all that jazz!...no thank you!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight dawgs!...and god bless!...







...and happy 4th to all!...


----------



## scent troll

3rd freakin degree sunburn (at least it feels like it), stuffed beyond beliefe from food, ears numb from intense front and center seats at the fireworks show...yup...was a good 4th of july









morning chaps...good to be back at work (not)


----------



## Malladus

Boredom


----------



## scent troll

^ boy ill say. ever since you been back, night or day youve been logged on. hows uh...hows that social life treatin ya these days buddy?








just playin brosack...what you up to today?


----------



## Malladus

Sucks right now cause im on anti biotics for a staph infection.


----------



## scent troll

oooo, that sucks
hope youre not in pain or anything like that man. how long til youre back up healthy again? staph infections are no joke


----------



## Malladus

Coming to the end of the antibiotics, not in pain just weak. Immune systems down so I got a slight fever. Just been chilling at home n going class. Keeping going out to a minimum.


----------



## Da' Manster!

My buddy Trav is a reel tuff gai!...He'll shall survive and make like a phoenix and rise from the ashes!...


----------



## scent troll

holy F'in busy at work...wont be posting much today fellas









/fades away into mounds of phone calls and paper work


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> holy F'in busy at work...wont be posting much today fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /fades away into mounds of phone calls and paper work


good luck brah and remember to keep your cool!...


----------



## scent troll

these people...........


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> these people...........


that's why they pay you the big bucks!...


----------



## scent troll

LMAO yeah right
im definitely the poorest guy in this room


----------



## Da' Manster!

how long before you get off, brah?!


----------



## scent troll

i got off at like 4 today. only bright side of being the early guy is i get to cut out early. 
chillin with my girl watching wrestling in the AC now. yeah i watch wrestling, problem?


----------



## Ægir

Today sucked it, cleaned out the garage some and arranged my dirtbike area and tool bench.

I try to find the positive in everything, so I drank beer while doing it.


----------



## scent troll

lol nicely done 
man my neck is killin me. i havent been this sunburnt in years. gonna be hard to sleep tonight. at least im off this weekend. im hittin the outdoors again tomorrow though. weathers gonna be just too damn nice to stay inside. indoors in the summer makes no sense unless youre tired, sick, or doing work


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i got off at like 4 today. only bright side of being the early guy is i get to cut out early.
> chillin with my girl watching wrestling in the AC now. yeah i watch wrestling, problem?










you told me you watched wrestling awhile back.........







Still laughing


----------



## scent troll

its entertaining man...thats all it is
everyones like duhhhh its scripted and fake brah
and im like ok what do you like
and theyre like "big bang theory...walking dead...pawn stars"
and im like "how can you watch those its all scripted and fake?"

#mindblown


----------



## Da' Manster!

to all of the former WWF and WWE wrestlers that died from steriod and drug abuse!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

How goes it, P-Fury?!...


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> to all of the former WWF and WWE wrestlers that died from steriod and drug abuse!...


lol wtf

hey manny, how r u


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> its entertaining man...thats all it is
> everyones like duhhhh its scripted and fake brah
> and im like ok what do you like
> and theyre like "big bang theory...walking dead...pawn stars"
> and im like "how can you watch those its all scripted and fake?"
> 
> #mindblown


haha valid point man


----------



## scent troll

so what you guys got goin on this weekend? anything?


----------



## Da' Manster!

just hangin' out and chillin'!...Getting ready to go make a steak dinner!....be back in about a half-hour or so!...


----------



## ICEE

Detroit v Cleveland... Lake and boating


----------



## Da' Manster!

Damn Mike!..It never fails!..Everytime we praise the indians on how well they do, they immediately stink up the joint and right on cue start to lose and fall back to the Tigers!...


----------



## scent troll

/doesnt care about baseball
theres 34,511 games left in the season...im sure we'll do fine
or not
or whatever who cares

id rather watch paint dry


----------



## ICEE

boring weekend sports wise.. why did basketball have to end.


----------



## scent troll

i know man i keep thinking that. basketball is the perfect sport. nice long season but fast paced every game, always a lot of drama and sh*t happening. baseballs one of those sports....well the ONLY sport where you can literally miss like 5 months of play and not miss much


----------



## ICEE

Well I need to find a new hobby, im bored with my life lately...


----------



## scent troll

^ why the hell is everyone i know like you? my brother constantly complains about his life and how bored he always is as does like 6 of my friends. like jesus christ you got 2 arms 2 legs youre not crippled or mental...get the hell outta the house. go get lost if thats all you got. i never understood complaining about being bored. i did that sh*t when i was 15 and going through hormones.


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, really Mike...you don't have to necessarily work out...but go out and get some fresh air, jog, run, shoot some hoops, etc!...a lot of things to do to break the monotony!...


----------



## scent troll

lol did i chase icee away in the other thread?


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight, fellas!...


----------



## scent troll

later


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin' fellas!...







...and David how can you be bored?!!...aren't you a millionaire?!...







...Mike and I would be living the life!...







...PS...any news or update on when you are moving to Florida?!


----------



## scent troll

lol hes moving to florida when im able to afford a house (never)

waiting for the girlfriend to get off of work so we can go grill some dogs in the valley. gonna be hiking around today, most likely getting resun burnt
worth it...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Have a good time, Mike!...







..unfortunately, I'll be working all day!..


----------



## scent troll

shes finally home...ill see you bros later this evening. ill be stuffed full of burgers and dogs and probably re-sunburnt. nothing pfury and minecraft later tonight cant solve


----------



## Da' Manster!

see ya later tonight!...


----------



## scent troll

/back early. started storming on the lake. got some sweet shots with the camera. we have these fold out chairs i bought us. set em up so our feet were in the water. so damn relaxing. capped it off with an xtra large papa johns pizza.


----------



## ICEE

Well I haven't worked in the past year and all this free time is just a lot of fuckin free time. Ya u can smoke and do drugs and drink but that eventually gets boring as well. I need to get something going like working out, sports club or something, all this lingering time around the house has added up and its driving me nuts.

Im moving this fall towards october 100% tired of my gf arguing saying she'll miss her family and know nobody tired myself of putting it off. Its what I want so f*ck what anyone else thinks.


----------



## scent troll

^ lol wtf
who let the 15 year old teenage anxter in here?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bailey's Irish Cream on the rocks!...great beverage!...amirite?


----------



## ICEE

I dont like it.. much prefer.... jack and coke


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> I dont like it.. much prefer.... jack and coke


David,
It's literally quite scary how you and I think alike...jack and coke is #2 drink of all-time!...







..my personal favorite and #1 is called a cream soda...Captain and Ginger Ale!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Damn, dude got







...kind of feel bad for him!...that would suck big time!


----------



## scent troll

ill stick with my diet pepsi on ice
alcohol not needed


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ill stick with my diet pepsi on ice
> alcohol not needed


Mike,
you don't drink?


----------



## scent troll

no i drink once in awhile. i enjoy a cold beer with a good meal more then just getting sh*t faced for the sake of getting sh*t faced. i enjoy taste. not some bottom shelf luke warm vodka mixed with water down soda like a kid like icee would. im past the house party phase of life.

you wanna crack a beer with me? right on. just be prepared for delicious food and good conversation.


----------



## scent troll

it really is a challenge for you do go a full day without posting something drug related isnt it?


----------



## ICEE

you are not my father... or anybodys father. #deadbeat


----------



## scent troll

hey congratulations you've earned the night off
enough time goes by and you guys think every thread is aqhu








see you tomorrow

#suspended


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin fellas!...


----------



## scent troll

morning...headin over to my brothers for a family cookout with my gf
i shall return later

cant believe its already sunday


----------



## Da' Manster!

I hear ya man!...gotta work all day until or at least until I make my quota!...







...damn, it's hotter than hell out here...95 with the heat index!...


----------



## scent troll

you work too much man.
i gotta work 6 days next week. one of the many reasons im searching for a new job.








this job makes me wanna work in some warehouse far far away from the public. id rather sweat my ass off in the elements all day busting ass then deal with one more guy who cant speak english and is shocked you keep saying "excuse me?"

i think im gonna get back to my roots and drive a forklift again 
i have no more care to give


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...I can feel the anger in this one!....







..but being self-employeed, at least I can make my own hours and take off whenever I want..still, I try to work as efficiently as possible while maximizing profits and sometimes that means sacrificing my whole weekend...now when football season starts, I'll be working mainly M - F like most people do with the weekends off so I can enjoy my games!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hai!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

the ending to "Terror in the aisles"!..awesome horror movie made circa 1984 that shows clips from the greatest cinematic horror flicks of all-time!...


----------



## scent troll

what up guys. back from a wonderful day. camp fire, food and even some baseball. perfect ending to a kick ass week. now for work tomorrow


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what up guys. back from a wonderful day. camp fire, food and even some baseball. perfect ending to a kick ass week. now for work tomorrow


Sawwwteee!!..no speak english!...









Le Mike: "Hai!..Can I help you sir?!"

Le Customer:.."what'sa booga' down in dis' 2005 toyota ceelindar you know dis' motor part!"

Le Mike: "Excuse me, sir?!"...









Le Customer:"I say dis booga looga macho transmission for dis car lookie like a ceelindar, you know!

Le Mike..."







"....then logs on to P-Fury how he hates his job!...









Amirite, Mike?..


----------



## ICEE

I had a turkey burger with bacon , frys, and a milkshake.. ~MERICA


----------



## scent troll

totally spot on manny


----------



## Da' Manster!

funny thing is that I was at Auto Zone earlier today and had to get some some brake fluid for my car and this same exact conversation took place verbatim!...


----------



## scent troll

all good man. as long as i can laugh about it with you guys it makes it all better. i feel bad for the guy with my job with no sense of humor...man u gotta sometimes be able to just have a good laugh at how rediculous the world is











Da said:


> Le Customer:"I say dis booga looga macho transmission for dis car lookie like a ceelindar, you know!










its funnier the more i read it lmao


----------



## Da' Manster!

that's exactly how I picture your day at work they way you rant!..


----------



## scent troll

if youre ever hiring help let me know man lol
save me from this existence


----------



## scent troll

nite pfury


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> if youre ever hiring help let me know man lol
> save me from this existence


except for the fact that owner of our company is a grade A ass!...a dirty, rotten bastard in every sense of the word...dude is so paranoid it's not even funny...I have 5 other co-workers in the state of Maryland that do the same thing that I do and we are looking for someone else to take over our contracts so we don't have to deal with this douchebag anymore!..


----------



## scent troll

but does he speak english? if so ill take the job


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> but does he speak english? if so ill take the job


If we ever need help, you're hired!...


----------



## scent troll

pretty mellow day today thus far. not too too bad. but man did i have a wicked stress dream about work. i dreamt i tried to call off of work and my boss was like "nope i gotta leave, u need to be here" and i was like "BUT..BUT!!"
and i had to go in or get fired and when i got here there was a line of like 20 people all pissed off waiting and i was standing here behind my counter with my head burried in my computer


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just got back my from a long day of car hunting for my lady friend!...







...of'course to no avail!...


----------



## scent troll

what you shoppin for?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what you shoppin for?


basically a used clunker (under $2,000) for her to get by in!...I drove all the way to bum fucked Baltimore at an auction that she read about in the paper and it was basically a scam!...







..still checking the classified sections of our local papers.


----------



## ICEE

auctions are good place to buy cars, my buddy buys them, fixes them up, makes profit


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> auctions are good place to buy cars, my buddy buys them, fixes them up, makes profit


that's 100% right david!..very similar to people that buy fixer upper houses at very low prices and then remodel them and sell them for profit!...in most cases, double or triple their investment!...but unfortunately, we weren't in that situation...she needs a car badly...to use, not for profit...but yeah, I'm pretty sure you can find some gems or diamonds in the rough at bargain basement prices!..


----------



## ICEE

The auction your looking for is a police auction. They sell cars on the low that are in working condition









Check craiglist as well, although people are so fuckin shady its gonna be hard


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> The auction your looking for is a police auction. They sell cars on the low that are in working condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check craiglist as well, although people are so fuckin shady its gonna be hard


that's what I'm afraid of...even if you buy a car at great price, how much money are you going to have to pump into it?...not to mention getting past state inspection!...







...but a week later you might need a new transmission and a new engine!...







..it's a crap shoot and a friend of mine said the same thing you said about police auctions...however, he said you have to have the right connections and know exactly what cars are coming in, what their condition is in, their carfax, etc...basically some inside info that the public isn't privy to at these auctions..it's basically a cat and mouse game and a crap shoot unless you have some good, reliable resources!...


----------



## scent troll

/had cajun shrimp for dinner


----------



## scent troll

nite


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /had cajun shrimp for dinner


----------



## Da' Manster!

David,
How many more squirrels has your dog killed?!...







...post some updated pics of him!...


----------



## scent troll

please no pics of that troll dog here. i dont wanna puke


----------



## Da' Manster!

how come nobody posted in my 600lb vs. 169UFC fighter thread!...


----------



## Malladus

Fact you just said "169lb ufc fighter" hope no one does. 
*UFC IS NOT A SPORT ITS A PROMOTION!!! *


----------



## scent troll

whats with all this ufc talk? how do people watch that crap? hours and hours of build up for a minute and 21 second fight


----------



## Malladus

All started with triggas comment.


----------



## scent troll

this job.....
this life..........


----------



## Da' Manster!

Malladus said:


> Fact you just said "169lb ufc fighter" hope no one does.
> *UFC IS NOT A SPORT ITS A PROMOTION!!! *


do you feel the same way about MMA?..or is it all the same?


----------



## Malladus

MMA is a sport..


----------



## Da' Manster!

Malladus said:


> MMA is a sport..


fair enough....


----------



## rusty13

Better than WWF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scent troll

rusty13 said:


> Better than WWF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










nothing is better then the WWE. is it real? of course not, its scripted as hell. but what TV show or movie you love isnt the same thing? WWE entertains the sh*t outta people...MMA is a whole lotta build up, a whole lotta promotion and very very...very little action.


----------



## Malladus

Ye dont ever diss WWE

/stone cold stunners rusty


----------



## Da' Manster!

speaking of the WWE, Brooke Hogan, daughter of legend Hulk Hogan, just got engaged to Dallas Cowboys center Phil Costa who graduated from the University of Maryland about 4 years ago!

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2013/07/brooke-hogan-is-engaged-to-nfl-player-phil-costa/


----------



## Da' Manster!

and Hulk Hogan isn't happy about it!....









http://home.nzcity.co.nz/news/article.aspx?id=169561&fm=newsmain%2cnrhl


----------



## bob351

I dont think he can smell what the rock is cooking.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...


----------



## ICEE

Rain, rain, rain, some more rain


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

lol i like the rakishi gif
brooke hogan and hulk are doing their own thing on TNA wrestling. its a really lame wrestling show. lotta older guys who dont attract enough attention to make it in the WWE.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I still like to know how in the hell Brook Hogan got hooked up with Phil Costa...how did they meet?...you figure she could probably have her choice of any guy but why him?...hey, I'm happy for the kid as he is a local product and graduated from my alma mater!..nice score for him!...she's good looking, rich, and famous!...


----------



## scent troll

shes hot, not gonna lie. even up close. but the thing about her is you can totally see her dad in her. which makes her not so hot









anyways







morning fellas
looks like if the clouds hold itll be a good night for the telescope.


----------



## Da' Manster!

sup Mike!...


----------



## scent troll

nada man...just workin. tryin to stay cool. hows your day going bud?


----------



## Da' Manster!

just relaxing and killing some time!...just back from JJ's!...dude, I'm addicted to that place now!...thanks for the good advice!...







...have to work later on!...


----------



## Malladus

I'm getting this ad for "AdventureQuest Worlds" says its a free MMO with PvP fights in the new battle coliseum!! Got sweet anime characters in suits of armor fighting!!

We should all sign up for a free online MMO, there use to be a sweet one before, sort of like civilization but I forgot it's name.


----------



## scent troll

lol trav do you still play travian? i just resigned up over there a few weeks ago. it just kills me how slow paced that game is. literally waiting for a full day for something to build, etc..


----------



## Da' Manster!

Does anybody play online games at www.bigfishgames.com?...they got thousands of riddle, enigma, hidden object, mysteries, time management, find 3, etc. types of games of all genres...It cost about $7.99 per month for unlimited playing time...the only bad thing is there many times here lately when I log on I get a warning screen saying not enough bandwidth to play the game...sorry try again later!...







...that's been happening a lot lately and I complained about it and they tell me that their servers can't handle the workload when thousands are playing at one time...but of'course there isn't any problems whatsoever if you want to buy a game and download it and then play it at your own leisure!...which is what I think they are trying to deliberately do!..


----------



## scent troll

tldr


----------



## Da' Manster!

you can't read one simple paragraph?!...


----------



## ICEE

Malladus said:


> I'm getting this ad for "AdventureQuest Worlds" says its a free MMO with PvP fights in the new battle coliseum!! Got sweet anime characters in suits of armor fighting!!
> 
> We should all sign up for a free online MMO, there use to be a sweet one before, sort of like civilization but I forgot it's name.


get gta 5, me and trigga should be on it


----------



## scent troll

am i the only one who games on PC? 
i gave up on consoles a long time ago


----------



## Malladus

Ocellatus2000 said:


> lol trav do you still play travian? i just resigned up over there a few weeks ago. it just kills me how slow paced that game is. literally waiting for a full day for something to build, etc..


lol no, I was playing something similar a few years back but I forgot what it was called. Pisses me off now that I can't remember.

I mainly console game, only time I'll play something on pc it's either web based or MC.

I might be switching over mainly to PC though when next gen is released, all depends on how the next gen consoles are.


----------



## scent troll

the next gen consoles are gonna be over priced garbage. the xbox one??? are you kidding me?! everything i read about that pile of sh*t makes me go WHYYYYYYYYYYYY
kids today have no idea what it was like when a game console...was for GAMING, not facebook, netflix and online f*cking chat

unreal. i stick with PC because PC is whatever you want it to be. i dont need to submit to xbox or sonys 'idea' of what gaming is.


----------



## Malladus

Ye if they stick with the direction they're going I'll be switching to pc for major title releases, I don't even have any of that social networking crap or netflix or net-TakeMyCreditCardAndChargeMeEveryMonthForSomethingI'llNeverUse, closest thing I have to it is my xbox live and ps3 accounts lol.

Only positive of a console vs PC is that new games will run fine on them (most of the time, it isn't like that anymore and they're blaming "not having next-gen specs" as the reason, so RALLY UP YOUR PARENTS KIDS!!).

But I'll definately be buying a sh*t load of 360 and ps3 games when everyone decides to trade in 10 great games for one of the next hyped FPS recycled bullshit on a nextgen console.


----------



## scent troll

heres the other thing with "next gen" on consoles. by the time consoles are engineered, marketed and released to the public as the next gen system...theyre already 2 or 3 generations behind on whats possible on PC. not to mention youre stuck with that technology for 5-7 years until they release a new system. by which time you could have spent minimal money on a PC and kept it up to par.

another thing i hate about consoles is i fall in love with certain games. games i will play forever. MC, civ2 and 3, morrowind. games like that now are considered laughably old but once a good game always a good game. i dont subscribe to the re-re-re-re-realease of the same title (cod for instance) calling each one a new game.


----------



## Da' Manster!

TLDR...


----------



## scent troll

lol you read it dont lie


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> lol you read it dont lie


you got me, boo!...I did indeed!...


----------



## scent troll

so i was gonna bust the telescope out tonight. clouds cleared. adjust my alignments, adjusted the finder lens...had my eye pieces selected and just waiting for dark and BAM...overcast


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, having severe thunderstorms right now in my area...might lose power any second...


----------



## scent troll

cavs sign bynum


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> cavs sign bynum


I just posted that in the NBA thread!...I don't know why you are cheering?...Bynum sucks and has always underacheived...one fluke all-star appearance and that is it!...bad signing for you guys, Mike!...


----------



## ICEE

Posted in the NBA thread as well. Bynum is basically Greg Oden now


----------



## scent troll

ill take him


----------



## ICEE

cleveland rocks....


----------



## scent troll

cleveland = teh ghey
but at least its something to look forward to
we got weeden, the 31 year old rookie, perez, the drug addict pitcher and now bynum, the underachieving injured guy
ITS OUR YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/muffled gun shot


----------



## Da' Manster!

Our Wizards will be improved!...


----------



## scent troll

thats like saying my dump wont be diarrhea


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...too much information!..


----------



## Da' Manster!

Another beautiful morning!....


----------



## scent troll

indeed and i get to spend it indoors working


----------



## Da' Manster!

how's the job search going, Mike?


----------



## scent troll

slim pickings man. if i was willing to take $8-$10 an hour i could have a job tomorrow...but as far as making similar money? slim pickings


----------



## Da' Manster!

welcome to the real world my friend!...


----------



## scent troll

eh, no need for welcomes. ive been here long enough. i know you got like 15 years on me but im right there with ya buddy


----------



## Da' Manster!

If you don't mind me asking, how much do you bring home a week after taxes?!


----------



## bob351

Move up here they are looking for a replacement for me when I leave for school... you will make some nice coin.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bob,
what school you going to and what will be your major or field of study?


----------



## bob351

This is my third year in history at brock... specialty is colonial north and south america and im going for my major then off to get my phd at uot.


----------



## scent troll

i wish id have gone to get my CDL right outta high school. driving big rigs for a living might not be the best for a family man or the cleanest or easiest job...but bein on the road is a real sense of freedom


----------



## bob351

The company I am at also needs a driver... there you go central... all over ontario and quebec, bigger than the size of america minus alaska.


----------



## scent troll

because moving to a new country when i have a kid, family and financial obligations here is so easy to do
see you tomorrow








plus to hell with quebec. quebeqois suck


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just got back from work!...Had a very good day!...







...gonna take a shower and grab some dinner!..


----------



## scent troll

hid you post bob...may i suggest you take the 12 hours you now have off to read the subtitle to this thread

"for non trolls"

hope a half days enough time to understand it. god speed


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

watching espn...cant get tired. dont have to be in at work until 11am tomorrow


----------



## Da' Manster!

Raisin Brand is good cereal, ICEE!...helps keep you regular like you said!..











Ocellatus2000 said:


> watching espn...cant get tired. dont have to be in at work until 11am tomorrow


hate when we post at the same exact time!...


----------



## scent troll

man all theyre talkin about on espn is football. im thinking, football is forever away wtf
then i remembered...its almost august


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> man all theyre talkin about on espn is football. im thinking, football is forever away wtf
> then i remembered...its almost august


everybody's got football fever, Mike!...







...get used to it, brah!...training camps open up in two weeks!...







...I can't wait either!...Hail to my Redskins!...


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> watching espn...cant get tired. dont have to be in at work until 11am tomorrow


hate when we post at the same exact time!...








[/quote]

Yes, yes it is.. Ive also been buying the Fiber one brand of cereal. It tastes like cardboard, but man when u go to to toilet and poop its totally worth it.


----------



## scent troll

yes sir
i dont eat enough fiber stuff. closest thing ill eat are frosted mini wheats 
cereals gotta have a little sweetness for me


----------



## Ægir

Good work on the portal man...

Things have been crazy... I have 10 days to paint our 3 bed rental interior, paint the exterior of a good sized house, refinish an entry door and do some well plumbing work, and 3 other small jobs to work in... plus 2 bids, and 4 other potential jobs lined up. Love the $$, but 100 hour weeks are crazy and over rated.... going to have to take some "me time" and go camping.

On a positive note, decided I am going to go on a diet today... not a loose weight diet, but a gain weight diet. Right now I average 4000 or more calories per day, weigh 158 at 6'2", and eat pretty well. I have always been naturally "fit" because of work and my hobbies, so for the first time... going to see what I can stack on size. Have access to a gym membership, but hate the D-bags that frequent the joint. Some good sh*t on Craigslist for cheap and for cardio, I ride MX or my pedal bike.

The plan is a 4 day weights, 2 day cardio, 1 rest... with a set 6 meal diet per day. Will see what I can do in 30 days I guess...


----------



## Malladus

If you're bulking cut cardio for now, it's just wasting calories you want. Lift heavy, eat, and sit around as much as possible.

Also,







, for aqhu being closed for 24. But I guess it is what it is, one bad apple can spoil it for everyone.

Oh, and cent, have you ever watched etho? I like his MC builds, he's a redstone wizard.


----------



## Malladus

And to reply to icee bout watching lp's being nerdy, we'd rather watch a cool game we're interested in being played with some chill commentary than be a brainwashed zombie watching whatever reality show the ALL MIGHTY tv guide tells the sheep to watch.

#realtalk


----------



## scent troll

Malladus said:


> And to reply to icee bout watching lp's being nerdy, we'd rather watch a cool game we're interested in being played with some chill commentary than be a brainwashed zombie watching whatever reality show the ALL MIGHTY tv guide tells the sheep to watch.
> 
> #realtalk


this is why i love trav....this....

and bryce hes right about the cardio. cardio is the last thing you wanna do if youre bulking up. its great exercise no doubt but itll keep you leaner and burning more calories then youre gonna want.









/has morning coffee


----------



## scent troll

quiet day


----------



## Da' Manster!

disagree about the cardio!..you still need it regardless...you want to pack on quality pounds (i.e. muscle) and yes you do that by lifting heavy and eating...however, doing cardio will help your endurance, stamina, and keep you ripped as you pack on quality pounds...also you want to do more protein, less carbs....believe me, you will put on muscle weight, not just fat...


----------



## scent troll

trav youd be proud of what i accomplished last night on MC
a 21 story chicken farm. full automated. can collect eggs at the rate of 45 per minute or get cooked chicken, feather at the flip of a switch and have dispensers rehatch new chickens all over again. sh*t is a work of art. 








this is what i do during the week when i get home way too late and way too tired to go out.


----------



## Malladus

hahahaaa
Sounds awesome!!


----------



## scent troll

lol there are definitely times after playing MC all night...looking at all the crap i built and i go outside for that solitary cigarette and peace and quit...take a slow inhail and a slow exhail and mutter to myself...."god im a nerd....."


----------



## Da' Manster!

appointments got cancelled because of the rain!...







...which means I have to work all day again tomorrow to make up the difference!...


----------



## Malladus

Is your job what others would call "a pyramid scheme" ?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Malladus said:


> Is your job what others would call "a pyramid scheme" ?


no way in hell!...I get a commission based salary on work and contracts that I get for fire departments...legitimate work and compensation!...







..we get them the equipment that they need like fire engines, ambulances, jaws of life, ladder trucks, pumper engines, thermal imaging and infrared cameras, etc!...and we do work strictly for volunteers since the city, county, and state governments only allocate them "X" amount of dollars!..and that is why there is a demand for our company!..


----------



## scent troll

i bet manny had to pay $300 for his certification seminar to become a "regional sales manager" and the guy that hired him was like "you can work anywhere, anytime and make as much money as you want...you get paid a spliff when you hire people under our volunteer fireworkers sales program and collect a portion of their sales...and everyone they hire goes right up the wire to your pocket book". and manny was like WELL OKAY!!!!!
mannys company is called Horizons Fire/Rescue Sales LLC and promises all new hires their own secretary and if theyre the top salesman in their region they get a free KIA Sorento


----------



## Malladus




----------



## scent troll

just made an EPIC piranha video that i filmed at the local aquarium...im uploading it to youtube now...ill post it in the piranha pic/video section when im done.

prepare to be amazed. gave a shot out to all my pfury people in the ending credits









itll be up in a few minutes


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


what the hell is so funny?!...


----------



## scent troll

what manny calls fundraisers everyone else knows as recruiting seminars









just bustin your balls manny i love u


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what manny calls fundraisers everyone else knows as recruiting seminars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bustin your balls manny i love u


----------



## scent troll

that meme made no sense









/fake chuckles


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> that meme made no sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /fake chuckles


busting my balls, brah!...


----------



## scent troll

VIDEOS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

That video is cooler than the other side of the pillow!...


----------



## scent troll

ty


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

im headin to the gf's for the night. got work in the morning and a full weekend together. were going on a fancy ship tomorrow for a cruise dinner (her bday gift to me). gonna be amazing. but i have a hellish day of work to get through...which means i need my sleep.

ttyl gents. ill be on in the a.m.


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight, Ocellatus2000!...


----------



## scent troll

omg best omelette recipe ever
i gotta try this


----------



## Ægir

You should never put salt in your eggs before you cook them... it starts breaking them down and makes your eggs slimy.

Duh


----------



## Malladus

haha the credits loooooool


----------



## scent troll

coffee is truly the nectar of the gods
i can already feel myself waking up

/getting ready for foreign customers to wake up and visit him at work


----------



## Marshall1391

This post has been deleted.


----------



## Marshall1391

Yea I'm jumping in on this, you guys seem friendly enough to chat since manny and occy pretty much took my to the shop to buy my piranha's with the info you gave me! Haha

So my week so far, had to leave home on Tuesday morning at 1am for a 6am fight, first time of leaving my little pack at home, still missing the little bastards...
First stop in Akotiri, Cyprus, was supposed to re-fuel and move on, but the engine had different plans, so we ended up trying to leave everyday for 3 days to move onto our final destination, but that didnt happen, instead we kept taking off, hitting cruising altitude then re-landing... 
Day 4, the defences on the plane failed, so we had to fly back to the uk, and start again. Another night of no sleep later, we board a charter flight to minad, Dubai, a 15 hour wait there, and then we moved onto afghan, I'm still waiting for my final flight to post, been traveling 5 days now... Just want to go home! Haha

How's your weeks been guys?


----------



## scent troll

damn marshall! what an epic pain in the ass that sounds like lol
glad to hear from you tho man...my weeks going a lot smoother then yours from the sounds of it. man i feel you on the wanting to go home. dont worry though youll be back soon enough.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Marshall1391 said:


> Yea I'm jumping in on this, you guys seem friendly enough to chat since manny and occy pretty much took my to the shop to buy my piranha's with the info you gave me! Haha
> 
> So my week so far, had to leave home on Tuesday morning at 1am for a 6am fight, first time of leaving my little pack at home, still missing the little bastards...
> First stop in Akotiri, Cyprus, was supposed to re-fuel and move on, but the engine had different plans, so we ended up trying to leave everyday for 3 days to move onto our final destination, but that didnt happen, instead we kept taking off, hitting cruising altitude then re-landing...
> Day 4, the defences on the plane failed, so we had to fly back to the uk, and start again. Another night of no sleep later, we board a charter flight to minad, Dubai, a 15 hour wait there, and then we moved onto afghan, I'm still waiting for my final flight to post, been traveling 5 days now... Just want to go home! Haha
> 
> How's your weeks been guys?


Hell of a week, Marshall!...Very chaotic to say the least!...While you were in Cyprus, you should have stopped by in Larnaca and said hi to my mom for me!...


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> While you were in Cyprus, you should have stopped by in Larnaca and said hi to my mom for me!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

...get your mind out of the gutter, Mike!...


----------



## Marshall1391

Hahahaaha! Should have give me her address! Haha, 15 weeks left and ill be re-united with my little pack, and the missus I suppose haha!


----------



## scent troll

hey heres a treat for all you pfurians. proper summer tip for a backyard get together. enjoy


----------



## Da' Manster!

that guy has way too much time on his hands...


----------



## Marshall1391

Pfurians I like that...


----------



## scent troll

after work my gf is taking out on a cruise+dinner boat ride touring the lakefront. gonna be a giant buffet of steak, seafood...all the fixings. not to mention beautiful sights


----------



## Marshall1391

You had me at steak.. When you picking me up?









Marshal.


----------



## scent troll

whenever your plane lands


----------



## Marshall1391

Beuti, 15 months is a long time to wait for steak, in the mean time, enjoy this


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Marshall1391

Didn't work so ill type it.

Say the word 'Ghoti'
No.... 'Gh' in 'enough' makes a 'f' sound... 'O' in 'women' makes the 'I' sound and 'ti' in 'nation', makes the 'sh' sound, so, ghoti is pronounced....

FISH, welcome to the English language m**********r...


----------



## scent troll

definitely dont envy anyone learning english as a second language


----------



## Marshall1391

Same here, but is a fun little thing to do, got to look for others haha


----------



## scent troll

well im gonna wrap this oddly slow but profitable day of work up and jet to whats left of the weekend.


----------



## Marshall1391

Enjoy mike, also, wicked photo on the portal, looks amazing.


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, that pic of a rhom eating a smelt or whatever is effin' sick!...


----------



## Marshall1391

Agree'd! Hha


----------



## scent troll

rhombs are the best man
epic fish

were not leaving for another 30 mins so im killin time while my girl does whatever girls do in bathrooms that takes 45 mins


----------



## Marshall1391

So you'll still be on in about 2 and a half hours? Haha

Might try a rhom in the future, I'm happy with my pygo's for now, really miss the little bastards, the missus keeps updating me in all the crap they're getting upto haha


----------



## Marshall1391

f*cking CUNTING SHOCK!!!!! (Disclaimer, there might be some foul language in this post). CUNTING f*cking RAF WANKING PRICKS SITTING ON THER f*cking ARSES DOING f*ck ALL ALL DAY, COULDN'T EVEN BE f*cking BOTHERED TO TELL US!!!

Rant over, stayed awake all night for a 3 30am flight, it got changed to 830, at 930 the night before, and no one could be bothered to come tell us!


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...Damn, Marshall!...What a bunch of bloody wankers!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

/had no idea what marshall just ranted about

/found it funny that manny is trying to sound british


----------



## scent troll

/is home from an evening out on a boat. food was other worldly good...and the pics and videos we shot together are god-like in quality. i shall be making more youtube videos soon


----------



## Marshall1391

Really can't be arsed with this tour! Fights keep getting changed or pushed back, it's nothing like the movies where sh*t goes down perfectly and everyone makes it home for tea toast and medals!

And nice mike, how was it?


----------



## scent troll

it was nice. do you britts really partake in tea and toast? or is that just some saying? because i gotta be honest ive thoroughly thought about it and neither tea nor toast sound particularly appetizing...however when paired together they sound all the more awful. 
perhaps toast over there means something other then crisped bread? much like 'chips' refer to french fries...am i to believe when you say tea and toast you are referring to something more akin to mountain dew and slim jims?


----------



## Marshall1391

Well, we eat toast and drink tea, not always at the same time... Can't beat a good cup of Rosie...


----------



## scent troll

mmmm thats good rosie


----------



## Marshall1391

Haha that's the way of the warrior my friend!


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin' fellas...


----------



## Marshall1391

Evening







how's the day gone for you?


----------



## Da' Manster!

ok so far...I have to work all day, though!...


----------



## Marshall1391

That's a sting, still not been flown out yet... My company are getting pissed off and trying to get me in sh*t for what the AAC have been doing...


----------



## scent troll

weekend, all be it short is sweet. just got back from a city parade and chillin poolside for a good 6 hours. going to fireworks in about an hour. be back in time to check back here, have secks and get some sleep


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Marshall1391

Well I'm f*cking jealous haha


----------



## scent troll

back....holy sh*t that firework show was bomb...filmed the whole thing. im gonna upload that bitch tonight. 17 minutes of straight fireworks

....also a kid crapped in the pool


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> back....holy sh*t that firework show was bomb...filmed the whole thing. im gonna upload that bitch tonight. 17 minutes of straight fireworks
> 
> ....also a kid *crapped in the pool*


Hopefully another 17 min of video? People levitating and walking on water to get the f*ck away from the rogue brown torpedo.


----------



## scent troll

it sank...the lifeguard girl tried to scoop it and judging by her reaction it turned into a brown mist under the water and they had to close the pool for a cleaning crew. we stayed pool side eating pizza watching with interest at the crap-tastic show


----------



## Marshall1391

That would be something to get on film wouldn't it, did you hear about the fireworks display in the uk? 25 minutes of fireworks detonating within 20 seconds? Haha


----------



## Da' Manster!

poop in the pool!...


----------



## scent troll

work tmrw 
fml


----------



## Marshall1391

Work for the next 15 weeks, fml...


----------



## Malladus

Where about in the uk are you from marshall?

& lol at the pooh in the pool, even if it didn't turn into mist f getting in it until it's been fully cleaned.


----------



## Marshall1391

South east mate, Bromley, it's like the arse end of London and the shoulder of Kent.. Ahah


----------



## Da' Manster!

morning gents...


----------



## ICEE

morning







Just had my morning fiber and bammmmm amazing toilet experience , somebody tell me why I didn't eat this stuff before. Rewarding to say the least


----------



## Da' Manster!

David, you eatin real healthy now?...Remember, just try to keep your calories to 2,000 or below everyday and do some kind of exercise even if it's just walking!...







...anything cardio or that burns calories is good for you!..but the key is to pace yourself and don't overly exert yourself!...it's takes time, patience, and discipline but you'll get there with the right attitude!...


----------



## scent troll

ahhhh work...good to be stressed out again and right back to it. god bless work. constant stomach ache. constant bullshit


----------



## scent troll

so whats happenin fellas? anyone get into anything good this weekend? 
tonights taco night so ima live the dream hard tonight. tacos and WWE


----------



## scent troll

taco night tonight when i get home...thats pretty sad when thats what drives you through the day. sweet sweet delicious crunchy tacos delivered straight from the rhelm of the gods. sprinkle in some chillin in the AC and im good to go.

best monday night evarrrr


----------



## ICEE

so let me guess taco bell?


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> so let me guess taco bell?











gf is personally making them
in other words i wont be shitting my brains out around midnight tonight

...thatll be tomorrow morning


----------



## ICEE

tell her after u eat every single last bite, that taco bell is better and she should reconsider her life


----------



## Da' Manster!

Anybody going to watch the home run derby tonight?...


----------



## ICEE

I am. Prince will prolly win it yet again. Even tho he can't hit them currently


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, I remember when my boy Chipper Jones failed miserably the couple of times he tried it!..I think one year he hit only 3 and then the following year 1?!...


----------



## scent troll

screw the derby im watchin wwe


----------



## Marshall1391

England needs Taco Bell... f*cking love tacos... Also, I'm finally in place! Taken me a week to get here but I'm finally here! Time to get my head in the game and smash out the last 14 weeks of this f*cking tour!


----------



## scent troll

god speed man! i hope it goes smooth and quick 
didnt know uk didnt have taco bell lol


----------



## Ægir

Explain this... I ordered something online, and just checked the tracking. It was a 3-4 business day ground shipped package, departing from Idaho (one f*cking state away) and the package was routed from there, to SLC, to WA, and then back to ID. At least the last city was a little closer....?

No wonder shipping is so slow and expensive... they send my package in a several thousand mile circle before pointing it my direction. I could have literally driven to the door, picked it up and been home last friday.


----------



## scent troll

logistics man...its an art
a very abstract jacked up art

we get sh*t like that all the time at work. we'll order something from our chicago warehouse and itll ship south to kentucky, north to toledo then south to mid-ohio before coming to cleveland. so it basically zig zags and takes 2-3 days


----------



## Marshall1391

Kinda like our army delivering troops!







haha


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Explain this... I ordered something online, and just checked the tracking. It was a 3-4 business day ground shipped package, departing from Idaho (one f*cking state away) and the package was routed from there, to SLC, to WA, and then back to ID. At least the last city was a little closer....?
> 
> No wonder shipping is so slow and expensive... they send my package in a several thousand mile circle before pointing it my direction. I could have literally driven to the door, picked it up and been home last friday.


yeah, it looks like your package took the scenic route!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

hai...


----------



## ICEE

your a bit to old to be talking like a 16 year old kawaii girl

hello


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> your a bit to old to be talking like a 16 year old kawaii girl
> 
> hello


Oui Monsieur


----------



## scent troll

manny do what i do and just roleplay as a chick. besides this website needs another girl. gonna start callin this sausage-fury.com soon


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^..I'll take your advice into consideration, Mike!....


----------



## scent troll

good cause youd make a passable woman


----------



## Da' Manster!

Lunchtime!...







...yes sir!..I'm feelin' JJ's!...my usual...the vito with double meat!...


----------



## scent troll

man my stomach is flippy floppy
i think im gonna skip on lunch today and just read the paper or something. im a bite of food away from having serious issues


----------



## Da' Manster!

yo mike!..do you have any "Pizza Boli's" franchises in your area?....they have a lunch special going on...10" one topping pizza for $4.99!...and a large drink for $1.00 more!....Can't beat that man!...


----------



## scent troll

never heard of them so i dont believe so. cleveland has a sh*t ton of pizza places, big and small...never had that tho. 
man im flyin solo at work right now...trying to keep my stomach relaxed. like im in that state of being where if someone came in yelling and bitching and caused me stress id be like "OHHH GODDDD" and run to the bathroom.

slow breaths...easssyyyyy


----------



## scent troll

well didnt quite make that...had to put up the "back in 15 minute" sign and power walk.

feels much better tho


----------



## Marshall1391

I think you guys make tacos wrong... When I eat them I never get a dodgy gut...


----------



## Da' Manster!

just like most foods, they are better at authentic restaurant that specialize in it!...taco bell is alright if you are in a hurry and don't feel like waiting...Chipotle is overrated and overpriced!..


----------



## scent troll

but they taste so good. if im makin tacos wrong i dont wanna be right


----------



## Malladus

Authentic and franchised fast food... Never thought I'd ever read those together.

Taco's aren't even real mexican food anyway lol


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just woke up from a 2 hr power nap!...







....feelin' pretty good after not getting a whole lot of sleep last night!...


----------



## ICEE

Marshall1391 said:


> I think you guys make tacos wrong... When I eat them I never get a dodgy gut...


QFT


----------



## Da' Manster!

Reached 100 degrees with the heat index today!...


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> Reached 100 degrees with the heat index today!...


same, but it wasn't hot hot, its humid hot which is terrible


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, the humidity really sucks moose dong in my area!...Can't breathe in that stuff!...


----------



## scent troll

its hot

thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!

it's very, very hot!...


----------



## scent troll

i made taco salad with left overs

best decision evaaarrrrrr


----------



## Da' Manster!

Manny taught you well, son!..







...now that's using your noggin!...so, you still playing minecraft and not watching the all-star game?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

lol all star game. im watching big bang theory and watching old ECW matches during commercial break and burping off that meal. ate wayyyy too much


----------



## Da' Manster!

AL looking like their going to win tonight, Mike!...


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> AL looking like their going to win tonight, Mike!...


nope


----------



## Da' Manster!

Samsung on the microphone!!!...







.....he partook in a flagrant gouging of the eyes!...


----------



## scent troll

so wait whoever wins this game gets home advantage in the world series?


----------



## Da' Manster!

I love how you edited your hate filled troll rant on the previous post!...







...but yes, home field advantage for the winner..


----------



## scent troll

lol yeah i forgot i wasnt in aqhu for a brief moment 
my bad


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> lol yeah i forgot i wasnt in aqhu for a brief moment
> my bad


I was about to post







but I couldn't do that to you, boo!...


----------



## scent troll

lu2


----------



## Da' Manster!

dafuq just happened to AQHU?!...How and why did it get locked?!..


----------



## scent troll

felt like it


----------



## Da' Manster!

power trips rock like an BON JOVI concert!....


----------



## Marshall1391

You lot are worse than us for pnumonics... Qft? Aqhu?

Any ways, how's shut on the other side of the pond? Heard Obama it hit be in a little bit of sh*t over this snowden Bolivia presidente thingy going on...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Marshall1391 said:


> You lot are worse than us for pnumonics... Qft? Aqhu?
> 
> Any ways, how's shut on the other side of the pond? Heard Obama it hit be in a little bit of sh*t over this snowden Bolivia presidente thingy going on...


actually us bloody Yanks are still debating, looting, and rioting over the Trayvon Martin and Zimmerman case!


----------



## scent troll

us bloody yanks? stop trying to act british
we won that war


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> us bloody yanks? stop trying to act british
> we won that war


sorry...for a second there I got caught up in the euphoria...









/Le Mike goes to google euphoria...


----------



## ICEE

omelet meat trio


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> omelet meat trio


describe?!...







...homemade or carry out?


----------



## scent troll

well i did it again. i ate about 2 pounds of taco and taco salad last night and my stomach is like "hey man, i appreciate the meal and all but ima go ahead and get this stuff outta here its startin to stink up the place"

im doing chemical warfare on my coworkers


----------



## scent troll

manny wake up so i have someone to talk to


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> omelet meat trio


describe?!...







...homemade or carry out?
[/quote]

bacon, sausage, ham,







onions green pepper on a xtra large omelet. it was carryout mang


----------



## scent troll

that sounds heavenly icee
western omeletes > all other omeletes


----------



## scent troll

sweet 2 foriegn people so far today 
15 minutes of conversation...37 seconds of actual understanding


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> omelet meat trio


describe?!...







...homemade or carry out?
[/quote]

bacon, sausage, ham,







onions green pepper on a xtra large omelet. it was carryout mang








[/quote]

yes sir!..western omelets are beast!...


----------



## scent troll

im doin it light. pb&j and pretzels for lunch 
meh...


----------



## Da' Manster!

PBJ and pretzels are a far cry from tacos!..







...how long do you get for a lunch break?


----------



## scent troll

an hour...which is alright. takes me 10 minutes to eat then i just sit in my car listening to talk radio, have a cig...take a nap
i always call lunch the quickest hour of the day


----------



## Da' Manster!

cool!..so you basically work like a 9 - 6 shift but then have to clock in and out for lunch...or is it flexible and they don't care?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Damn virus scan has taken 2.5 hrs already and only 64% done!...


----------



## Marshall1391

It's all about apple! And you might have won the war, but you joined in a little late... Suppose better late than never...

And my post are gonna slow down again, sh*t Internet in the desert...


----------



## scent troll

joined in what exactly?


----------



## Da' Manster!

having some major migraines right now!...







...have to take several aspirin and lay down for a bit before I head out to work...


----------



## scent troll

i know that feel. caffiene helps too. 
man you have strange hours. you start work when i stop


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, I basically screw around during the week and then bust my ass on the weekend...Being self-employeed, the key is to work smart, not hard..in other words, work efficiently and productively!..







...but yeah, I took two extra strength tylenol and two advil and laid down for like 20 minutes...and now feel a hell of a lot better!..I think they are more tension headaches and allergy related.

PS..I just cancelled my appointments and decided to take the night off!...


----------



## scent troll

nights off are sometimes needed. im chillin in the AC watchin wwe killin a bag of doritos 
i have the lifestyle of a 15 year old after work. gotta let loose after being prim and proper all damn day


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...is living the dream!...







....WWE and a bag of doritos!...who could ask for anything more?!...


----------



## scent troll

i lied. im actually eating chili con queso pringles and drinking diet coke and i just ate hot pocket philly cheese steak


----------



## Da' Manster!

Acheivement get! Valuable Aceivement get! Burn Baby Burn!


----------



## scent troll

manny you should download minecraft and play with me


----------



## Da' Manster!

I can play it on my computer?!...I have Windows 7...is it compatible?


----------



## scent troll

lol yeah man i have windows 7 too.
i guarentee youre not THAT old. youd love it man. great pass time when youre neglecting things you need to do but dont wanna


----------



## Da' Manster!

is there a free download link?...or do I have to pay for it?...how much?..I saw a registration link when I went to go signup and I didn't feel like doing until I got some more info and felt more comfortable...and yeah, I read some of the previews and it seems something I might be interested in.


----------



## scent troll

http://www.minecraft.net/

but if you know where to look you can play it for free








however i love the game so much i paid the $15 for it and also you need an account for multiplayer access. just scope it out on youtube and see what its like. you dont strike me as the kinda guy that plays games though


----------



## Da' Manster!

I used to play at www.bigfishgames.com ...I even posted about here in one of these threads but nobody responded!..







...you couldn't be more wrong, Mike!..I love games!...


----------



## scent troll

oh well if youre into something now let me know man it would be cool to even play checkers or chess or something online.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I just cancelled my membership with www.bigfishgames.com because the games weren't downloading fast enough and the bandwidth servers were too slow...translation: the game was very slow and I couldn't play it...it was $7.99 a month (unlimited playing)and at first I didn't have any problems!...I clear a lot of the games..I love the solve them yourself mysteries and hidden object games!...anyhow, I think it was intentional on their part because they wanted you to buy the games individually instead paying a minimal fee each month..they make more money that way and it doesn't take an Einstein to figure that one out!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight gents!...


----------



## scent troll

wow 8 bucks a month for that? thats expensive. you should sign up at omgpop or something like that. there are TONS of free places. addictinggames.com is another. and most games are flash games that wont lag even the oldest of computers.


----------



## Da' Manster!

thanks for that info and I'll look into it!...I didn't think that eight bucks a month was that bad considering the high quality games you get to play...most games take like 10 hrs to solve...sometimes a week or two if you don't cheat!...







...and the problem wasn't the games themselves because they have flash and java scripts but the damn servers themselves!...basically the company screwing you over!..you pay for a service and they don't provide what you pay for!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah thats lame
gotta get what you pay for
or better yet....get stuff for free


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

chinese food with the girl and her friends later, Dim sum is good as f*ck


----------



## Da' Manster!

Try some moo goo gai pan!...







...you won't be disappointed!...


----------



## ICEE

/has had it.. I like spicy and that is like a plain meal


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> /has had it.. I like spicy and that is like a plain meal


yeah, I know...I prefer spicy also but like to mix it up once in a while as well!...







...my favorite chinese dish of all-time is hunan beef with vegetables!...









and general tso's chicken a close second!...


----------



## ICEE

general tsos chicken is so good, I get that extra spicy.. But some ppl like my girl would say thats not authentic. basically fried chicken with sauce


----------



## Da' Manster!

so which one?...wonton soup, egg drop soup, or hot and sour soup?


----------



## ICEE

wonton all day


----------



## scent troll

whats dim sum? like whats in it?


----------



## ICEE

u made me lol in rl bro.....


----------



## scent troll

great..noted
now whats in it?


----------



## ICEE

thats the thing... its not a meal. Its like small appetizers or side dishes, you can get whatever u want. meat,dumplings,desert,. Its amazing.


----------



## scent troll

so wait...youre tellin me dim sum is just a word for appetizer? like me saying "ill have the dim sum" would be like saying "ill have an appetizer"?

#mindblown


----------



## ICEE

no.... its hard to explain.. google is ur friend


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> no.... its hard to explain.. google is ur friend










im not googling it. i asked a question and expect and answer.
by all means take your time.....


----------



## Da' Manster!

a bunch of little appetizers, Mike....basically just various kinds of dumplings and spring rolls.


----------



## ICEE

can be shark meat, squid, bbq pork,chicken, frog legs, etc as well. not just dumplings


----------



## Da' Manster!

you were right, David...Just had some moo goo gai pan and it was rather bland and plain...not bad, but not really that good as well...I'll just stick to general tso's from here on out!...


----------



## scent troll

wow all that food looks really lame. hook me up with some shrimp lo mein and egg rolls and im good to go


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> you were right, David...Just had some moo goo gai pan and it was rather bland and plain...not bad, but not really that good as well...I'll just stick to general tso's from here on out!...


im always right


----------



## scent troll

In 1902, the first modern electrical air conditioning unit was invented by Willis Carrier in Buffalo, New York.

thank you Mr Carrier


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> you were right, David...Just had some moo goo gai pan and it was rather bland and plain...not bad, but not really that good as well...I'll just stick to general tso's from here on out!...


im always right
[/quote]

yes, when it comes to food...







..not being funny and not trolling but telling it straight!..


----------



## scent troll

im not being funny or trolling either but generally people ICEEs size are well educated in food. id trust what he says


----------



## Da' Manster!

so, is anybody watching the British Open?!


----------



## ICEE

Its been on my tv all day







Just watching it kinda in the background. Tiger is my boy, always has been.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'm glad somebody else follows golf here!...







...My friends and I enter a pool for the four majors...we pick like the top 100 golfers in the world and draw them randomly from a box!...we usually get fourteen players in on the action and it's $10 a pop...so that is $140 to the winner!..(winner take all)...we each draw three golfers!...I've got Ernie Els, Paidrag Harrington, and Tim Clark and I am currently in 2nd place!..


----------



## scent troll

its so freakin hot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

107 right now with the heat index!...







...getting ready to go to work...be back in a few hours or so!


----------



## Bawb2u

ICEE said:


> thats the thing... its not a meal. Its like small appetizers or side dishes, you can get whatever u want. meat,dumplings,desert,. Its amazing.


Dim sum, it's like small bite or something like that. We used to do that ish in Sunday mornings. Order a bunch, get daikon or wasabi in half of them. Steamed wonton with shrimp paste and daikon rules. We've got a place near me that sells Bahn mi, could eat that 2x a day.


----------



## scent troll

well it appears to me im going to have to go to a proper asian restaurant instead of these buffets. 
theres a place about 1 mile south of me that opened up thats dine in only. probably $$$$$ but also probably worth it


----------



## scent troll

man this heat wave is killing me. i was outside with the telescope and was actually too sweaty to keep looking. had to wrap it up
dont wanna grease up my lens with brow sweat


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just got back home from my appointments...brutal weather as has been said...but it's supposed to break over the weekend here on the east coast!..


----------



## scent troll

good cause im heading to pittsburgh this weekend (not exactly east coast but whatever)


----------



## Da' Manster!

sh*t!!!..i've got family in pittsburgh!...If I didn't have to work all day I'd say let's meet up!...







..So what are you doing in Pitt this weekend?


----------



## scent troll

aviary, few museums and maybe kennywood


----------



## Da' Manster!

ahh, the memories!..I haven't been to Kennywood since I was a kid...been about 15 years since I've been to Hershey Park!...Some great stuff in good ole PA!...


----------



## scent troll

recomendations?


----------



## Da' Manster!

well in addition to where you are going, I'd also go to Hershey Park if you can squeeze into your schedule!..


----------



## Malladus

where'd my post go about how I was posting to show that I posted?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Mornin' fellas!...


----------



## ICEE

mornin


----------



## scent troll

pre-evening


----------



## ICEE

I don't drink coffee often, but when I do I feel the need to number 2 afterwards


----------



## scent troll

i know that feel icee
i know that feel

now put a cigarette on top of that


----------



## Bawb2u

Ocellatus2000 said:


> man this heat wave is killing me. i was outside with the telescope and was actually too sweaty to keep looking. had to wrap it up
> dont wanna grease up my lens with brow sweat


It's so hot here I went to the fricken gym to cool off. It was literally better sweating working out then just sweating from breathing. /no home AC = FML


----------



## scent troll

Bawb2u said:


> /no home AC = FML


i know your pain. thats why ive been hiding out at the gf's all week. she has AC i dont. awful way to sleep


----------



## Da' Manster!

damn near impossible to sleep without AC in the summertime!


----------



## scent troll

you really just pass out from being tired
no one gets comfy


----------



## Da' Manster!

so why don't you have AC in your house, Mike?


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> so why don't you have AC in your house, Mike?


do i look middle class to you?


----------



## Malladus

Centrals been programmed to believe he's actually a millionaire down on his luck, otherwise he'd be buying everything with foodstamps and talking with ICEE about how to resell them for cash to buy liquor.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> so why don't you have AC in your house, Mike?


do i look middle class to you?
[/quote]

but not even window units?!...


----------



## ICEE

I have Central air, 3 ceiling fans, and 2 big boi fans oscillating.. Dam no a/c thats crazy


----------



## Bawb2u

ICEE said:


> I have Central air, 3 ceiling fans, and 2 big boi fans oscillating.. Dam no a/c thats crazy


Bet you still sweat more than me and Mike.


----------



## Ægir

Pretty excited.... getting a new pistol tomorrow.

Springfield XDS .45












Bawb2u said:


> Bet you still *sweat more than me and Mike.*


Combined x 3


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...please post pics when you get it!...


----------



## Ægir

Will do for sure...

Until then, heres a shot from the last range day with friends... the blow gun and green frog are my favorites.










Welcome to Montana


----------



## Marshall1391

Ægir said:


> Will do for sure... Until then, heres a shot from the last range day with friends... the blow gun and green frog are my favorites.
> 
> Welcome to Montana


Holy f*cking sh*t! I need to move to America, this is my toy at the moment out in the desert

Also, is that a Taurus judge I spot there?


----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> Will do for sure... Until then, heres a shot from the last range day with friends... the blow gun and green frog are my favorites.
> 
> Welcome to Montana


Holy f*cking sh*t! I need to move to America, this is my toy at the moment out in the desert

Also, is that a Taurus judge I spot there?

[/quote]

Yeah, there is a judge, a few 1911s, XDM 45, Glock 21, Intratec DC9, Ruger Mark 2.... This day was only 3 or 4 of us so, we have had more impressive spreads.

What is that bulpup you are carrying? It looks like a Enfield L85A1 or Keltec RFB (thats a crap shoot) with a launcher?

On second note, there is 2 Judges in the pic... both are the .45 long colt .410 version. The top one is the longer full size, the lower one is the compact.


----------



## Marshall1391

I love the snub nose me, 410 shell right?

And it's the l85a2 mate, with 40mm grenade launcher

Just re read the message, the answer was in the post! Haha, would love to get my hands on a 410 judge, one of my ultimate all time pistoles, small, heafty with a mean kick on it!


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, they are fun... Great for a bear gun and backpacking.

Also have the old "Dirty Harry" Smith & Wesson Model 29 .44 mag, packs way more punch than the Judge... Hard to shoot 12 times and not have bruises.


----------



## Marshall1391

I bet! England needs to be more lenient with firearms... If I ever do move out to America, down the southern end of the country, I'd defiantly get myself a small arsenal!

How much has your armoury set you back so far if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ICEE

Nice pic egir lots of fun toys







I see someone is a thug with that tec 9..


----------



## Da' Manster!

Quite the collection, Bryce!....







...and I'd love to see a pic of that Dirty Harry .44 magnum!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> Quite the collection, Bryce!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I'd love to see a pic of that Dirty Harry .44 magnum!...


Thanks. Next time I bring her out, I will snap some shots... Doesnt happen often


----------



## Da' Manster!

the worlds most powerful handgun...blow your head clean off...do you feel lucky?!..well do you, punk?!...


----------



## ICEE

Ægir said:


> Bet you still *sweat more than me and Mike.*


Combined x 3
[/quote]

Sweat only comes from the body trying to cool down. At 68 degrees im usually too cold to sweat and bundled in blankets . Unless I pop a molly then im sweating


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


> the worlds most powerful handgun...blow your head clean off...do you feel lucky?!..well do you, punk?!...







He is a damn good shot with that thing... Notice the wide stance and firm double handed grip


----------



## Da' Manster!

Dirty Harry Series is one of the best ever!...Ironically, that black guy (actor Albert Popwell) also played Mustapha, the bad guy turned informer in "The Enforcer", and played a good guy in "Magnum Force" and also starred in "Sudden Impact"!...I guess they didn't need him for "The Dead Pool" ..that would have been sweet if he could have completed the sweep!...


----------



## Ægir

Yeah I just started the DL for the series haha...


----------



## Da' Manster!

/just got back from work....
/goes to take a shower and eat some dinner....


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight guise!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

good afternoon guise!...









/goes to grab some lunch and then heads off to work...


----------



## Da' Manster!

/posts


----------



## Bawb2u

^^^^^^


----------



## Da' Manster!

How you doing, Bawb?!...







..Red Sox in first place??!!...







...who would have thunk it?!


----------



## Bawb2u

^^^^^^^http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_tpyxQ_PiaQE/RfoA0DPgcFI/AAAAAAAAAKY/jZs3mWAaRv8/s400/*******.png


----------



## Marshall1391

i dont get it, its a rabbit getting man handled by a coat? a coat monster with a surprisingly long face?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

The Heat wave has died down


----------



## Marshall1391

Lucky for some aye!

>wakes up at 8pm, too cold to get out of bed! 
> struggles out of bed for a smoke too hot outside...


----------



## Bawb2u

Marshall1391 said:


> i dont get it, its a rabbit getting man handled by a coat? a coat monster with a surprisingly long face?


Cultural difference, I think. Never heard of Brer Rabbit and the *******?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bawb2u said:


> i dont get it, its a rabbit getting man handled by a coat? a coat monster with a surprisingly long face?


Cultural difference, I think. Never heard of Brer Rabbit and the *******?
[/quote]

yeah, but why did you post that in response to me asking how you doing and talking about the Sawx?!


----------



## Marshall1391

Never heard of him haha

> just got back from the gym,
> BEAVER FITNESS!!!


----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> Never heard of him haha
> 
> > just got back from the gym,
> > BEAVER FITNESS!!!


There is a gym just south of here called "Right to Bare Arms"

Cracks me up every time I drive by.


----------



## scent troll

back from pittsburgh. all i can say is...wow...cleveland looks a whole lot shittier now lol
great place


----------



## Bawb2u

Da said:


> i dont get it, its a rabbit getting man handled by a coat? a coat monster with a surprisingly long face?


Cultural difference, I think. Never heard of Brer Rabbit and the *******?
[/quote]

yeah, but why did you post that in response to me asking how you doing and talking about the Sawx?!
[/quote]
you are a compulsive conversationalist, you just can't stop a convo. I have no doubt you talk to the backs of peoples heads as they finally decide to walk away. Getting into any discourse with you is like getting stuck to a tar-baby.


----------



## scent troll

Bawb2u said:


> ^^^^^^^http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_tpyxQ_PiaQE/RfoA0DPgcFI/AAAAAAAAAKY/jZs3mWAaRv8/s400/*******.png


----------



## Malladus

Need a "True Story" emoticon lol

This will have to do for now


----------



## Marshall1391

Ægir said:


> Never heard of him haha
> 
> > just got back from the gym,
> > BEAVER FITNESS!!!


There is a gym just south of here called "Right to Bare Arms"

Cracks me up every time I drive by.
[/quote]

love it! seen a few gyms in america with escilators out front, that made me sick.. haha


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

this royal baby crap is enought to make me puke

discuss..


----------



## Ægir

As for the royal baby... I was hoping it would be a little

abortion.


----------



## scent troll

what if the kid grows up with tourette syndrom and becomes the future king? i mean, not very royal when your king is like "SH*T FU*K ASS!!!!!!!..PISSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!"

thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Queen Elizabeth is getting very impatient!...


----------



## Ægir

She should drive her car really fast through a tunnel... hear it relieves stress


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

man its poppin off tonight on raw


----------



## Da' Manster!

I remember last year Mike and I were making fun of house on haunted hill the remake!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

nite


----------



## Marshall1391

WOAHHHHHHHHH! enough with the hate against the future king! i dont hate on the fact that your president of your free land is trying to repress the second amenment.. or some sh*t i dont follow american polotics haha


----------



## Malladus

f*ck the royals, only good for 2 things
1) Impressing chinese tourists
2) Getting fat yanks to buy shitty souvenirs

#realtalk


----------



## Marshall1391

Kinda swore an oath of aleigence to her, her hairs and succsessors...

So cheers for that.


----------



## Malladus

Wow they make you swear an oath to her hairs now? Crazy stuff, talk about vein.


----------



## Da' Manster!

...some good stuff here!...but I tend to agree with Trav...the Monarchy has outlived it's usefulness in England..and all of that fancy stuff being paid by British tax dollars?!...


----------



## ICEE

All hail


----------



## Malladus

Yep, all those british tax dollars wasted... Nothing worse than watching those british dollars go down the drain....


----------



## Da' Manster!

funny thing is I bet all the money they get from tourists, parliment doesn't give any of it back to people!..


----------



## scent troll

i mean to each their own. british monarchs are more of a tradition then an actual functioning ruling body. theyre more or less the national family. a very very expensive national family. i always looked at them as a back up. like if the govt falls you have an in place monarchy ready to take over 
lol at swearing allegance to people who look at you as underlings.

that would be like americans swearing an oath to the Baldwin family or some sh*t


----------



## scent troll

LONG LIVE THE BALDWINS!!!


----------



## Ægir

So, finally found an intelligent article about the Treyvon story blowing up the news

Read it here

Thoughts or comments on that perspective?


----------



## scent troll

didnt read but ill weigh in none the less
dont bring fists to a gun fight


----------



## Malladus

Lol went right over your heads


----------



## scent troll

i said tldr
thats impossible
/is always right


----------



## Da' Manster!

I read the whole thing and we covered those points...As a matter of fact, I specifically addressed the first couple of paragraphs in that article in my post on Keepers and on here!..







...the only difference being this guy didn't call out Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, NAACP like I did when talking about their hypocrisy!


----------



## scent troll

who cares anymore. dudes dead because he swung on someone who had a gun. happens 10,000 times a day in this country and no one can name one of those other names. this is about race that was egged on by the media

if trayvon wasnt black...zimmerman wouldnt be called a "white-hispanic"


----------



## Da' Manster!

yup, always expect our liberal media to play the race card when given a chance!..all in the name of profits, ratings, and sensationalism!...


----------



## scent troll

so it just stormed so severe we lost power for an hour at work...and its literally hot and sunny again within minutes of the power coming back on. 
thoughts?


----------



## Ægir

Everyone say hello to Ghost Gurke!


----------



## Bawb2u

Ægir said:


> So, finally found an intelligent article about the Treyvon story blowing up the news
> 
> Read it here
> 
> Thoughts or comments on that perspective?


 How many inner city blacks read the Huffington Post?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Everyone say hello to Ghost Gurke!


who's Ghost Gurke?!...


----------



## scent troll

ghost gurke would be the tool i flagged as a spammer most likely


----------



## Da' Manster!

"I see! I see!" said the blind man..."you're a liar!" said the dummy.


----------



## scent troll

cool story


----------



## Da' Manster!

you know it was pretty HAWT last week when 85 degrees feels good!...


----------



## scent troll

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Da' Manster!

good ole days of the WWF =


----------



## scent troll

attitude era....no better time to be a wwe fan. 
but its gettin better...its getting better


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ironically enough, I quit watching when it became the WWE!...I still remember Vince McMahon trying to get in on the act as a heel wrestler!...and Shawn Michaels wanting to beat him up!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah its still kinda the same. but vince is way too old. he wont be wrestling

broc lesnar f5'ed him and he broke his hip a few months ago


----------



## Da' Manster!

the more things change, the more they stay the same!...


----------



## scent troll

i have no idea what that means but ok cool...thank you?


----------



## Ægir

9 to 9 today... 20 min break for lunch.

Sucked standing in the hot sun all day, now time to hit the gym and have a beer.


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Having trouble falling asleep!...


----------



## scent troll

just read some of ur old posts


----------



## Da' Manster!

k


----------



## scent troll

looks like rain tomorrow


----------



## Da' Manster!

thanks for the update!...


----------



## scent troll

hmm...royal baby still to be named


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...is so obsessed with the royal family!...


----------



## scent troll

my kate looks stunning so soon after the birth
just wonderful...god speed young prince


----------



## Da' Manster!

Pippa Middleton ain't too bad either!....


----------



## scent troll

dont be gross


----------



## Marshall1391

you dont 'hit' a woman like pippa middleton... you caress her, you stroke her... then you make sweet, sweet love to her...


----------



## Malladus

If you like 10year old boys I guess I can see why some find her attractive...


----------



## Marshall1391

She has an amazing arse, related to royalty, face ain't bad either... What's not to love...

And I'm not quite getting the 10 year old boy reference...


----------



## Malladus

J. Lo, kim kardashian, etc amazing arses

Pip whatever the f her name is, 10year old boy arse.

Drop the royalty ish, ill start calling u a commoner(or a pleb, your choice) if you believe in all that bollocks.


----------



## Marshall1391

f*ck me who rattled your cage, and yes, jlo and kk have nice arses... In my books, not as nice


----------



## ICEE

Marshall1391 said:


> f*ck me who rattled your cage, and yes, jlo and kk have nice arses... In my books, not as nice


his cage is rattled because he got deported to kuwait. so he hates the royals


----------



## Marshall1391

thats more parlimentary.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Malladus said:


> If you like 10year old boys I guess I can see why some find her attractive...


She's a beautiful lady and I'm pretty sure 99 out of 100 men would go out with her...but to each his own.


----------



## scent troll

urghhhh stop with the pipa middleton crap








mornin btw


----------



## Marshall1391

Poppa Middleton shall live on! Morning mike


----------



## scent troll

how goes it today marshall?


----------



## scent troll

get to spend my lunch at the BMV today getting new plates and tags. i normally dont get new plates but ohios new ones are looking really nice
thoughts?


----------



## r1dermon

Nope.


----------



## scent troll

back from bmv...lady handed me my stickers and no plate and i was like...i wanted a plate and she was like "ohhh i just finished" and i was like







ok

#nextyear


----------



## Da' Manster!

got a whole lotta of respect for Bryce and the type of work he does!..Just got back from taking down and breaking down an inlaw unit (small cottage) and took us 5 hrs of straight work with just two 5 minute water breaks!..Damn the things you can do with a big hammer, a bear claw, a crowbar, etc.!...







...Sweat, blood, and tears is good for the soul!...


----------



## ICEE

SO is pizza.

/ordered one


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...with everything?!...what toppings?


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> Damn the things you can do with a big hammer, a bear claw, a crowbar, etc.!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Sweat, blood, and tears is good for the soul!...












dafuq does that have to do with construction?


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> ^^^...with everything?!...what toppings?


If I get pizza its Hawaiian Or Supreme

Hawaiian tonight.. Pineapple,Chicken,Bacon,Ham

/gets fatter


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Damn the things you can do with a big hammer, a bear claw, a crowbar, etc.!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Sweat, blood, and tears is good for the soul!...












dafuq does that have to do with construction?








[/quote]

Always got your mind on food!...







...this kind of bear claw....


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


>


isnt that the tool they use to remove really hard poops from your butthole?


----------



## scent troll

no? ok well good talk








so whats everyone doin this fine weekend that ill be working?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


isnt that the tool they use to remove really hard poops from your butthole?
[/quote]

I suppose that is one practical use for it!...but it sure as hell can pry boards and remove nails!..


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


>


Known as a "cats paw" around these parts...

A "7 iron":









And my personal favorite the "Fu-bar"


----------



## Da' Manster!

those tools are very handy to say the least!...


----------



## scent troll

looks like i missed an interesting night

see you on the morrow folks. gnite


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> looks like i missed an interesting night
> 
> see you on the morrow folks. gnite


Yeah, my buddy and I broke an in-law cottage down today...we just used standard tools and I was surprised how efficient and effective things like a bear claw or cat's paw are!...we only had two 5 minute water breaks and worked 5 straight hours to tear that thing apart (windows, roof, plywood, boards, etc.)...good news, I lost 6 pounds today doing that sh*t!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin fellas...


----------



## scent troll

mannuel...how are you today sir?


----------



## Da' Manster!

So far so good!...How about you?


----------



## scent troll

not bad buddy...workin away. days flyin by pretty good. 
not sure what the plans are tonight. probably time for some minecraft and junk food


----------



## Marshall1391

how we diddling?


----------



## scent troll

diddling just fine

cant wait to get outta work. one of those weird customer days. everyones mumbling and uncertain of what they need leaving me scratching me head in confusion all day. yeah...this day can end asap


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well off to work...(yes, I know..I work weird hours..







)...be back later guys!...


----------



## scent troll

later

man my mind is blown. its almost august. as in...summers going to be calling it quits in not too long. for gods sake football training camp starts today!!!!!!!


----------



## r1dermon

also it's 62 and raining like some bogus ass day in october. this is bullshit.


----------



## scent troll

man i welcome it. the heats been killin me. it was nice as hell when i was in PA out and about but when im back home/working and sweating my ass off it sucks. all i wanna do is sleep and hide indoors

ill take 60's all day


----------



## ICEE

Ill take 60s all day.. In golf


----------



## scent troll

dude speaking of im going with my boss to shoot a round of golf with him this weekend. the guys been an avid golfer for decades. im gonna finally learn how to not suck so hard at it. ive been told i can drive the ball like a beast but it would help my game if i didnt slice it 459 yards left or right


----------



## ICEE

When are we gonna go golfing? I wont teach u, but ill beat you


----------



## scent troll

detroit + golf = asphault ball
no thank you


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> Ill take 60s all day.. In golf


me too!...


----------



## scent troll

i dont get it
is that like a handicap?


----------



## Da' Manster!

no, it's a total score after 18 holes of golf..(complete game)...speaking of which, what is your handicap David?


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> speaking of which, what is your handicap David?


morbid obesity


----------



## Marshall1391

golf, a good way to ruin the perfect walk...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> speaking of which, what is your handicap David?


morbid obesity









[/quote]


----------



## scent troll

i hate golfers tho. my boss always shoves his golf games down my throat and it gets old as hell. especially when i work saturdays while hes golfing


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> speaking of which, what is your handicap David?


morbid obesity









[/quote]

what happened to non trolling?


----------



## scent troll

remember its only trolling when it effects you. 
otherwise its just lulz
at least thats what i assume since that seems to be your method


----------



## scent troll

anyone got any plans goin on this weekend?


----------



## Bawb2u

Working out man, it's what's for the weekend. So Mike, you're a big boy, right? In shape or a pudge?


----------



## scent troll

Bawb2u said:


> Working out man, it's what's for the weekend. So Mike, you're a big boy, right? In shape or a pudge?


me? im 6 5'' 220lbs
i wouldnt call that big...just tall


----------



## ICEE

Espn is boring lately... Hernandez why did u have to murder that guy


----------



## scent troll

every time i see the hernandez story i think the same thing. talk about throwing an epic life away. i guess it falls under the category "you can take the guy outta the ghetto but cant take the ghetto outta the guy"

waste


----------



## ICEE

Everytime I see Cleveland I think of u baby


----------



## Da' Manster!

Yeah, after just signing a 5 yr 24 million contract or something like that and then goes out and murders someone!...unbelievably stupid!...









PS...Working all weekend long...what else is new!...


----------



## ICEE

40 million...

And the guy he murdered didn't even have a car..







world


----------



## r1dermon

Yeah 40 mil. What a dumbass.


----------



## ICEE

Even worse for you as a Patriots fan


----------



## scent troll

dont have any sympathy for a dude that scraps it up with that lifestyle. if you dont realize how blessed you are to be an NFL star, a millionaire and have your whole life ahead of you then gtfo anyways


----------



## ICEE

Gatorade is my drink of choice

thoughts?


----------



## scent troll

respectable drink. i wouldnt so much say thats my drink of choice as much as plain old water. but i suppose if youre going to have a beverage thats not water, better that then pepsi or some carbonated drink. 







well done icee...thatll do pig...thatll do....


----------



## ICEE

It probably causes cancer

webmd says so


----------



## scent troll

everything causes cancer. i think you either die from a car accident, sickness, heart attack, etc etc...or live long enough to get cancer. cancers a matter of when, not if. my 2 cents

and jugding by every male in my family im certainly not going to avoid it
#yolo


----------



## ICEE

Thats depressing to think about, and I with a parent who died of it think about it all to often..

/smacks self to positive thoughts


----------



## scent troll

yep i know that feel icee
gotta keep on keepin on though man. 
#eachdayisablessing
#yoloswag4jesus


----------



## Da' Manster!

Water, Gatorade, Coffee, Iced Tea, and Beer!...all the beverages you'll ever need!...


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> Water, Gatorade, Coffee, Iced Tea, and Beer!...all the beverages you'll ever need!...


Says nobody in prison


----------



## scent troll

im also partial to mountain dew...so yeah...


----------



## ICEE

Mountain dew slushies have nothing on Coke slushies


----------



## Marshall1391

never had a mountain dew till i came out here, now ive had too many, and coke slushies all the way!


----------



## scent troll

coke slushies = best drink ever crafted by mankind

fact


----------



## Marshall1391

idk, Irn Bru is pretty f*cking epic


----------



## Bawb2u

ICEE said:


> Gatorade is my drink of choice
> 
> thoughts?


If you don't work out it's fat in a bottle. It's sugar water and a banana.

All it is, is glucose to replenish energy in the muscles when training past the point of glycogen deficit. You might find something worse for you but it would be tough. Drop the Gatorade, you'll lose weight.

Pepsi: Carbonated Water, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Caramel Color, Sugar, Phosphoric Acid, Caffeine, Citric Acid, Natural Flavors.

Gatorade: Water, Sucrose Syrup, Glucose-Fructose Syrup, Citric Acid, Natural Flavors, Salt, Sodium Citrate, Monopotassium Phosphate

How far past the last one are you?


----------



## scent troll

Bawb2u said:


> How far past the last one are you?










i just literally busted out laughing


----------



## ICEE

BMI SMD

/drinks lemon lime gatorade


----------



## Ægir

Bawb2u said:


> View attachment 209506


According to THIS calculator... My BMI is just over 19

I would have to weigh like 330 to hit 40


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bawb2u said:


> How far past the last one are you?










...unfortunately, BMI don't always tell the whole story...Someone that works out and has muscle mass and a ripped physique could be considered morbidly obese just because of the height/weight ratio.


----------



## Bawb2u

Da said:


> How far past the last one are you?










...unfortunately, BMI don't always tell the whole story...Someone that works out and has muscle mass and a ripped physique could be considered morbidly obese just because of the height/weight ratio.
[/quote]

That's why it has pictures. Doesn't matter muscle mass it's the fat layer around it that shows up.

Skeleton, viscera and essential fat always weigh the same. A 71" man with only essential body fat will weigh 172-175 lbs. That is a scientific fact.

You can make that person fatter and/or more muscular depending on what you do. At 20% body fat that 172-175 lbs man will weigh 201-205 lbs. If you keep that fat percentage you can add weight only by adding muscle, so no matter how much muscle mass you have, 10%, 20%, 30% will still look the same.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Our physiques are pretty similar Bawb...I'm 5'6 197lbs...I just lost 7 pounds in the last week!...I'm still somewhat muscular with a little bit of a gut...anyhow, you are right about sugars being public enemy #1!...I've literally cut out all sodas, snacks, sugars, sweets, etc...trying to focus on high protein, fruits and veggies, and of'course a little carbs and starch which is vital for your health as well...I use to work out religiously and lift weights at the gym and played sports in high school and just recently started back up again!..My goal is to be 150 again!...


----------



## scent troll

i couldnt care less about bmi
i eat, sleep and work
im sure later in life ill regret it but for right now ill live ignorantly blissful


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i couldnt care less about bmi
> i eat, sleep and work
> im sure later in life ill regret it but for right now ill live ignorantly blissful


I'm pretty much the same way Mike!..Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of happiness!..







...however, I have felt better now that I have been working out again and started jogging!...


----------



## scent troll

i generlly feel better after i eat a giant pizza and down a liter of pepsi


----------



## Da' Manster!

Anybody still awake?...


----------



## scent troll

yes


----------



## Da' Manster!

doing any minecraft tonight?


----------



## scent troll

earlier...im watching youtube and heading to bed in like 10 mins
work in the am
u?


----------



## Da' Manster!

yup, I'll be hitting the sack shortly as I got a long day ahead of me tomorrow...gotta work most of the day and then going to the O's and Red Sox game!...


----------



## scent troll

cool man

talk to u in the morn


----------



## Bawb2u

Da said:


> Our physiques are pretty similar Bawb...I'm 5'6 197lbs...


I warm up with more than you weigh.


----------



## Ægir

Bawb, what is your typical weekly routine in terms of diet and gym?

You just a straight heavy/power lifter or?

Just started 2 weeks ago on a fairly strict 6 meal per day diet/4 day per week gym routine, so trying to learn. Cut way back on all my alcohol and tobacco intake etc trying to add weight to my 160lb 6'3" frame


----------



## scent troll

bryce are you seriously 6 3'' 160lbs? damn i thought i was skinny! lol


----------



## scent troll

/just now getting to my first cup of coffee of the day
1030am
shits poppin off in here


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just had my coffee...







...making preparations and appointments for work!...







...and weather is a very respectable 82 degrees.


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> bryce are you seriously 6 3'' 160lbs? damn i thought i was skinny! lol


I was 140 right out of high school... Has taken me 10 years of beer drinking to add that extra 20 lbs


----------



## scent troll

mmmmmmmmmm pizza for lunch


----------



## Bawb2u

Ægir said:


> Bawb, what is your typical weekly routine in terms of diet and gym?
> 
> You just a straight heavy/power lifter or?
> 
> Just started 2 weeks ago on a fairly strict 6 meal per day diet/4 day per week gym routine, so trying to learn. Cut way back on all my alcohol and tobacco intake etc trying to add weight to my 160lb 6'3" frame


First I need to make sure I'm not coming off like the Hulk, I'm a former "big strong guy" that got old fat and weak and I'm coming back. I started at 263 @ probably 38& fat, I'm now 243 and whatever that works out to in body fat. I'm tighter and stronger than I was 6 weeks ago but that's it. I'm currently cutting fat and gaining muscle and it's not easy. I eat about 2700 calories a day, spread over 5 meals at 35% protein, 20% fat and 45% complex carbs. I won't post weights I lift, just exercises.

I do a full body but I'm doing a lot of cardio, so I de-emphasis legs. I work out M W F strength training, T T Sa for cardio.

I do 2 sets each exercise, 12-10 reps. If I can do 12-12, I step up weight. I try to use dumbells and free weights, except for legs. Always first is 5 minutes on the elliptical at Level 10 for a warm up.

I do Leg Press, Leg Curls, Pulley Pulldowns, One Arm Rows, Upright Rows, Bench Press, Incline Bench, Decline Bench, Military Press, Lateral Raises, Seated Dumbell Curls, Concentration Curls, Tricep Pushdowns and Tricep Dumbell Kickbacks. Then Crunches, Reverse Crunches, Oblique Crunchs, and Glute Raises. Then stretch and done.

Then I stretch out for about 15 minutes. It take me about 90 minutes.

This guy is a tool and it turns out he got exposed as a steroid user but there's some great stuff on his site, here's something that will tell you how much to eat. http://scoobysworkshop.com/accurate-calorie-calculator/

Another site I use a lot is www.fatsecret.com to track my food.


----------



## scent troll

did everyone suddenly develop social lives?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well, I worked all day and then went to the O's/Red Sox game!...


----------



## Bawb2u

Da said:


> Well, I worked all day and then went to the O's/Red Sox game!...


Big Papi got PISSED! Umpiring was sh*t.


----------



## Marshall1391

so...


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, Steven Drew of all people to hit two HR's in that game!..Lots of Sox fans at the game!...









/is about to get some coffee...


----------



## scent troll

just checkin in before bed time. hard to fit an entire weeks worth of plans into one day. seriously hate work 
adulthood sucks kids. enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight Mike!...







...and the rest of you Furians wherever you are!...


----------



## Marshall1391

so hows everyones days been? been a bit livly over here..


----------



## Da' Manster!

sup Marshall!...







...how long will you be deployed in Afghanistan?


----------



## scent troll

morning gents








not a horrible friday so far. busy morning went fast. hope this afternoon is smooth and easy. ...i hope

man ill tell ya i feel like i just left here saturday


----------



## Da' Manster!

had a long weekend myself, Mike...My company just opened up another project that should keep me busy for the next month or so until we start on our major ones in the fall, so that is a relief!...


----------



## scent troll

work is always good man..gotta make that money


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...yes sir!..especially for those of us that have bills to pay!...


----------



## RayW

Bills suck... just bought a house last november... UGH! now I have 1100 less a month!


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...welcome to the club, Ray!..Actually, that mortgage ain't too bad all things considering!...


----------



## scent troll

a house is so far in the future for me. i can barely afford my car and insurances and rent. what i really need is a 401K


----------



## Da' Manster!

are you renting now, Mike?


----------



## RayW

Yea... I hear ya on the insurance crud and all... I have My silverado...my jetta... and my two motorcycles to insure... ugh... (ends up being like $110 a month)


----------



## scent troll

manny yeah im renting. me and my gf (soon to be fiance) are going to go in on a new place in the next few months. so it'll ease my pain. save me a few hundred a month. 
struggle as i may its alright. its good to have independence


----------



## Bawb2u

Ocellatus2000 said:


> manny yeah im renting. me and my gf (soon to be fiance) are going to go in on a new place in the next few months. so it'll ease my pain. save me a few hundred a month.
> struggle as i may its alright. its good to have independence


Is your whole family still in that area? or GF's? Do you like living around there?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> manny yeah im renting. me and my gf (soon to be fiance) are going to go in on a new place in the next few months. so it'll ease my pain. save me a few hundred a month.
> struggle as i may its alright. its good to have independence


Are you still going to be in the Cleveland area?...or whereabouts?...anyhow, I do relish my independence and all things considering renting is better than owning at this point in my life as well...I have three bedrooms and two full bathrooms (One in my master bedroom) in our 3 storied townhouse and with utilities and half the mortgage it comes out to about $950 total for everything including utilities...the only thing else I have to pay is my car insurance, phone, renters insurance (because of my fish tanks), and groceries!...


----------



## scent troll

damn manny thats not expensive at all! 
bawb for the most part (aside from a few cousins) yes everyone in my family is around the north east ohio area. in fact, if i didnt have family here i would most certainly be planning on a new city in my future. but i cant justify moving away from everyone. not to mention my GF's family is also here. so ill most likely be a clevelander until the day i die.

could be worse, could be from detroit


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> damn manny thats not expensive at all!
> bawb for the most part (aside from a few cousins) yes everyone in my family is around the north east ohio area. in fact, if i didnt have family here i would most certainly be planning on a new city in my future. but i cant justify moving away from everyone. not to mention my GF's family is also here. so ill most likely be a clevelander until the day i die.
> 
> could be worse, could be from detroit...*/waits for ICEE to reply with*


yeah, I count my blessings everyday...I live in a great neighborhood and nice area and in one of the most expensive real estate territories in the US (DMV) and I couldn't be happier...My goal now is to start saving some $$$$ for a rainy day and for the future!...


----------



## Bawb2u

Ocellatus2000 said:


> bawb for the most part (aside from a few cousins) yes everyone in my family is around the north east ohio area. in fact, if i didnt have family here i would most certainly be planning on a new city in my future. but i cant justify moving away from everyone. not to mention my GF's family is also here. so ill most likely be a clevelander until the day i die.
> 
> could be worse, could be from detroit


I don't know you (in real life) but it sounds like you NEED a change of scene. I'd grab your girl, pack your sh*t and get some miles under your ass before you stop again and settle down, screw the tamily. You're WAY too young to be as generally bummed about life and it's potential as you seem to mostly be. No offense. I mean, I still think you're a whiner but at least I care enough to want you to get some fresh places to whine about.


----------



## Ægir

RayW said:


> Yea... I hear ya on the insurance crud and all... I have My silverado...my jetta... and my two motorcycles to insure... ugh... (ends up being like $110 a month)


My 04 silverado is like 100 a month for full coverage, and I have a clean record... doesnt sound bad for 4 vehicles.


----------



## scent troll

06 escape $100 a month
was paying $70 until i made the accident of calling in a claim after a lady swung wide and dented my front end


----------



## Marshall1391

Da said:


> sup Marshall!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...how long will you be deployed in Afghanistan?


Finally get out of this sh*t hole late October, had a couple casualties come in this morning, after 3 hours kip, having to deal with civcas and anacas, absolutely shattered


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...damn, sorry to hear that!...







....on the bright side, just three more months to go!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

good night gents!...







...Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite!...


----------



## Marshall1391

True that! And they didnt die, motherfuckers like me keep the sons of bitches alive!


----------



## Ægir

The past few weeks I have had a huge problem with Crows outside our house... A few have nests apparently, as one of the young dumb ones tried to fly and made it about as far as the ground.

Soooo at about 615 AM there are 2 parents, 3 others watching this one that has somehow made its way on our trampoline and is making the worst noise ever... What I imagine a live calf being slowly fed into a meat grinder would sound like.After about 20 min of back and forth shouting matches I finally freak out and go outside, attempt to pick this thing up with a towel... and realize I am being attacked from every aerial angle possible in about 2 seconds flat. A few great pecks later, I am bleeding from my scalp and make a hasty retreat inside to find a golf club or tennis racket.

Now heres where sh*t gets weird.... Come to learn that Crows are about as smart as monkeys, and can not only use basic tools to accomplish tasks (humans, monkeys and crows are about it), but they can recognize faces and individual people and somehow pass that on to others and young. After those 5 saw me mess with the young one, every time I go outside my house its like a f*cking Stephen King novel.

No joke, step out the back door... the alarm sounds and its f*cking on

Go out front, others are quickly alerted to my whereabouts and "ding ding ding" time to rumble.

Now, heres where I use my advantage as a human. Turns out, they are so smart that even recordings of Crow distress calls and fighting noises trip them the f*ck out. Past 2 days, random times I blast about 5 minutes of "Crow vs Hawk" or "Crow vs Owl" And now theres not a single one of the pricks around!

Heres a cool Ted Talk:
http://embed.ted.com/talks/joshua_klein_on_the_intelligence_of_crows.html


----------



## Marshall1391

Haha that's crazy! I know crows are one of the only animals on the planet tha do battle in formation, like humins

Might go piss off a bunch of crows haha


----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> Haha that's crazy! I know crows are one of the only animals on the planet tha do battle in formation, like humins
> 
> Might go piss off a bunch of crows haha


If you do, wear a wig and mask... then have your friends walk around outside with it.


----------



## Marshall1391

Haha genius! Imaging having an enemy, getting a mask made of his face, wig of his hair, just go around town pissing off every crows nest you can find....

Hahaha this has t be tried!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Cool story, Bryce!..







...Man, what you just described reminded me instantly of Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds" and this classic scene where the crows attack the schoolchildren.


----------



## RayW

As a hunter... (no i don't particularly go after crows...thats pointless) ... I do know a bit about crows and have witnessed such behavior as Bryce... its crazy how smart they are.

Just another bit of info for Marshall(who wants to tick off some crows) and Bryce who doesn't... While hawks are one natural enemy they avoid like crazy (hence why the recordings helped out) an Owl is one they will actually fight or try to intimidate...hawks are more dangerous to them. So if you want to attract crows... set up an owl decoy (used to keep birds and crap outta gardens) and get some crow decoys and set them around the owl at about a 3-5 foot distance. use a crow call or recording and make some noise...

If there are any nearby... they will come check it out.


----------



## scent troll

crazy crows man
interesting stories


----------



## RayW

Used to do the owl thing years ago to piss off the neighbors... the crows would start showing up early morning (i was already up cooking breakfast and all) and line the fences squawking and all! neighbors would get ticked being woken up early on the weekends...lol


----------



## Marshall1391

operation crow attack is on!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Quick fact: A row of crows is called a murder!


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> Quick fact: A row of crows is called a murder!


----------



## Bawb2u

Da said:


> Quick fact: A row of crows is called a murder!


----------



## Da' Manster!

tired as balls!...just came back home from work and it's din din time!...


----------



## scent troll

wuts 4 dindin?


----------



## Da' Manster!

ribeye steak medium rare, broccoli and cauliflower in cheese sauce, and baked potato with sour cream and chives!...beverage will be ice cold water!...


----------



## scent troll

i hate meatloaf and mashed potatos. cappin it all off with a root beer float as we speak


----------



## Da' Manster!

Root Beer Floats = one of the best desserts and/or refreshments evah!...


----------



## Marshall1391

Da said:


> ribeye steak medium rare, broccoli and cauliflower in cheese sauce, and baked potato with sour cream and chives!...beverage will be ice cold water!...


m**********r! would absolutly kill a decent steak at the moment!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hang in there, Marshall!...







...but yeah I have steak at least twice a week!...









@ my fellow P-Furians....Has anybody else been getting the SQL error message when trying to log on to this website?...It's been happening quite frequently with me lately...


----------



## scent troll

mashall you need to get your ass to cleveland when youre done so i can buy you a bomb ass steak dinner and get you a cold beer brother. you've earned it.











Da said:


> @ my fellow P-Furians....Has anybody else been getting the SQL error message when trying to log on to this website?...It's been happening quite frequently with me lately...


not on my side but im well aware of it. bryce and myself are relatively certain of its cause and its being addressed. nothing to worry about. if anyones unable to log in or has issues for a prolonged period of time please let me know. but yes...we are aware of it and working on it


----------



## scent troll

headin to bed gentlemen. i shall see you on the morrow


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...cool Mike...Glad to see you guys on top of things...I didn't think it was on mine end.


----------



## Marshall1391

I had the message earlier


----------



## scent troll

its hump day. WOOO WOOOOOOHHHH!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Feels like the week is just starting for me!...







...I'm going to be very busy with the new project that we just opened up...hopefully, it will be rewarding and we can make some $$$$!....


----------



## scent troll

thats why we come to work. hope you get cash


----------



## RayW

Yea man! Hump day is chipoltle day inmy office!


----------



## scent troll

better then my lunch. pb&j with some bbq chips


----------



## Da' Manster!

off to work fellas!..I've got to drive an hour to and an hour back and I'm trying to beat the beltway rush hour traffic before it gets too bad.


----------



## RayW

Not gonna make it!


----------



## scent troll

yeah youre screwed man
but god speed


----------



## RayW

Especially where he's traveling... hope hes got a full tank... and dinner...lol


----------



## scent troll

ray where are you from?


----------



## Da' Manster!

thanks guys but I made out alright!...







...just barely...







...had I left 10 - 15 minutes later, then I would have been in deep







!...and yes, the beltway, the woodrow wilson bridge, and the mixing bowl is the biggest pain in the ass of US Highways!...


----------



## scent troll

well id stay and chat but im just checking in before bed
nitey nite


----------



## RayW

I'm near Manster, in MD. Baltimore County.

you lucked out with traffic man... I would hate to have to travel that route... or 695 for that matter...


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...I hear ya bro!...95, 295, 495, 695, etc!..always something going on!..whether it's traffic, construction (which it seems they have been doing for the last 20 years..







) or accidents!...


----------



## scent troll

one thing about cleveland i appreciate...compared to other major cities we have relatively light traffic. compared to chicago or phili? no comparisson.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I've got family in Canton, Ohio...and I can honestly say all the times that I have been to Ohio (at least 6) I have never ever seen it backed up!..Yes, you are lucky in that regard, Mike!...


----------



## RayW

yea... the x95's around here suck... but the worst for construction is PA... I have been going up to PA to visit family since I way a kid... I think they are still working on the same roads since then... I have NEVER seen a completed construction job up there....lol


----------



## scent troll

well cleveland and northeastern ohio is pretty spread out. downtown cleveland for one is busier then all hell in the morning and even rush hours but this city is so spread out most people who live in the burbs stay in the burbs. you can find everything everywhere here. thats good and bad. bad for downtown business but good for people who dont wanna deal with the city. 
i personally love cleveland for this one reason. east...west...or south. drive 45 minutes to an hour from anywhere in cleveland and youll be in the wide open country. try doing that in chicago lol


----------



## Ægir

Taking off for a few days of MX..... Braaappp

Rippin ruts and banging sluts.


----------



## scent troll

have fun bro
i get outta work tomorrow at 3 for the weekend








much needed sleep time for me but were gonna do some cool sh*t this weekend.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Taking off for a few days of MX..... Braaappp
> 
> Rippin ruts and *banging sluts.*


----------



## Da' Manster!

RayW said:


> yea... the x95's around here suck... but the worst for construction is PA... I have been going up to PA to visit family since I way a kid... *I think they are still working on the same roads since then... I have NEVER seen a completed construction job up there*....lol


but yet they keep raising the toll fee for the PA turnpike!...


----------



## scent troll

http://viooz.co/movies/17236-oblivion-2013.html

^ best movie ive seen in a long time 
youre welcome for the link


----------



## scent troll

getting to work early suuuuucks
at least i get to bail at 3pm today


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin' fellas!...


----------



## scent troll

sup


----------



## RayW

Sup.


----------



## scent troll

whats happenin ray? 
man im already starting to countdown to freedom. 3 hours to go


----------



## RayW

Awesome! Sucks for me tho... freakin' working until like 5 today... making up time from earlier this week.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> whats happenin ray?
> man im already starting to countdown to freedom. 3 hours to go


as usual, I'm getting ready to leave for work!...


----------



## scent troll

that feel when you get home and dont have to be back til monday


----------



## Da' Manster!

just got back home!...tonights menu is baked swordfish with garlic mashed potatoes and side salad!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

How goes it, Furians?!


----------



## scent troll

goes well. just showered and woke up...doing a load of clothes kickin it on the couch








brainstorming what i want for lunch


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just another italian at JJ's!...Yes, I'm officially addicted to them!...








...getting ready to leave for work...all day!...and we have thunderstorms in the area!...


----------



## scent troll

thunderstorms are amazing
id take storms any day

its sunny and warm here. too nice to sit inside...so with that being said...


----------



## Da' Manster!

just got home from work and had some pork chops and salad for dinner...gonna shower and hit the sack as I have another long day ahead of me tomorrow!...


----------



## scent troll

sucks man. working sundays should be against the law








/is serious

this country got itself into a big god damn hurry...there needs to be a national day off for non emergency workers. if you need gas you shoulda got it saturday. groceries? tough sh*t. i cant wait for the day when christmas (also know as winter holiday now) is no longer a day off work. it'll just be another "christmas blow out sale day"








you america


----------



## Da' Manster!

Yeah, believe me I'm not too crazy about it but I make good money on Sundays and have to do it to make my nut...good morning to all on this beautiful, sunny day!...


----------



## scent troll

fun ass weekend


----------



## Da' Manster!

How was the medieval festival, Mike?!


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight P-Fury!


----------



## Ahmed

Wassup people? I've had a lay backed week last week, this week I'm gonna work like a slave and hopefully take a holiday early Sept.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...Sounds like a plan, Ahmed!...


----------



## scent troll

good plan ahmed. im gonna work like a dog this week with no pay off. only day is sunday








oh well...better then being unemployed and broke


----------



## Da' Manster!

Unfortunately for me, I make most of my bread and butter on the weekends!...







...However, once football season starts in the fall, I will be working exclusively M - F with weekends off!...


----------



## RayW

Im on vacation next week... Beach and Beer... and hopefully a bunch of fishing


----------



## Da' Manster!

Which beach you going to Ray?...Ocean City?...Rehoboth?


----------



## RayW

Fudge OC... lol... Ocean Shitty as I call it... I only head there for the Tuna Tornament and the WMO. A friend of mine fishes in it every year... some years I fish with him when I scrape up the money...lol

We are headed to OBX. less crowded... plus... I get to drive around on the beach!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, I hear ya brah!...OC was the place back in the 70's and 80's...We used to go every Summer until the mid 90's and then the place started going downhill with crappy beach and loud and obnoxious crowds...but a friend of mine who took a vacation there said that is gotten much better and they've cleaned up their act both literally and figuratively speaking!...


----------



## scent troll

ever have one of those dinners that are way too good and you eat way too much? 
god it was delicious. garlic bread, pasta with meat sauce. if there was a house fire i would literally slowly walk out. you couldnt pay me to run right now


----------



## bob351

Why did you close aqhu? It has its area, its hidden nothing was done wrong... get a little buthurt?

Or does it serve no purpose to a forum you care so much about all of the sudden (only when you have a smidgen of power)?

This is probably going to be deleted and I will probably be suspended... if that is the case bring back ksls.


----------



## scent troll

nope not deleting or banning anything. aqhu ran its course. this place doesnt need a troll thread anymore. any issues PM me, dont fill this thread up with sh*t talking (because i know thats where its gonna go)
feel free to visit a hobby thread if you find yourself bored


----------



## bob351

Its a hidden page... smfh

I see where this place is going though.


----------



## scent troll

bob351 said:


> I see where this place is going though.


back to fish/hobby and friendly discussion. you got it


----------



## Da' Manster!

what's wrong with socializing, chatting, and having civilized discussions about various topics here in the Lounge?!..


----------



## scent troll

not a damn thing








btw...where the heck does the night go? i seriously feel like i just got off work and its already bed time


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, time flies man!...way past my bedtime!...goodnight Mike and fellow Furians!...


----------



## scent troll

nite man. talk to u tomorrow


----------



## Ægir

Had to euthanize one of my reds.... The "humane way" involves vodka and cloves right?

Like drink off the bottle of vodka and then use the rest for the fish, cause I am not wasting alcohol....


----------



## Da' Manster!

Have you ever posted pics of your pygo shoal, Bryce?...I don't remember seeing your reds!...Sorry about your loss!...


----------



## scent troll

damn that sucks








what happened?


----------



## RayW

As an owner of Reds, I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Marshall1391

sh*t the bed its been busy!

hows everyone been? sorry to hear about your loss bryce, when i got my 3 red one was on its side (lack of oxygen in the box) and even though i just got him i felt like sh*t...

been upto anything wild and exciting anyone?


----------



## RayW

Hummmm.... I got a snail... and a pleco for my tank... and I don't think my RBPs are eating enough...

And I go on vacation next week... oh...wait... you all call it uh... Holiday...right...?


----------



## Marshall1391

yea, going on holiday, where you off? and i picked up a few assassin snails for my tank, got a few rougue snails popping up...


----------



## Ægir

Todays hardcore news from Montana:

WARNING kinda graphic

Sheep and cat fall to their death

As for the Reds, I will get some pics up... the 5 of them came from a cramped ass 30 gallon, and one had damage to an eye from hiding behind (under) a big rock. The first few months in a bigger tank went alright, but due to not having depth perception it was hard to feed and made him a target. Was just getting beat on in the corner, so... did what was right.


----------



## Marshall1391

did they try CPR?


----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> did they try CPR?


Knowing some of the hippie population.... highly likely.

That or they reported the cat to PITA for animal abuse.


----------



## RayW

er... you mean PETA? I strongly dislike them...


----------



## Marshall1391

haha, PETA, bunch of twats...

so you rescues the pygo's? suppose if its the fate of one or losing them all to the cramped tank, which is better? and aatleast you did it humainly...


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, PETA... those dipshits.

That was the reason I got them, some junkie wanted 60$ for the tank and fish... I offered 40 for the fish, when she prob paid more per individual locally.

I will try to save the pic off my old phone, she had 2 basketball sized pieces of rock on the sides of the tank, and about 6 sq inches of swimming room for the 5 4" fish, and the water looked like watered down milk. Even if I would have just put them all in clove oil and the freezer, would have been better off in the long run.

Did make for an awkward conversation when she was telling me about these "super aggressive man eating fish, that consume 100 feeders per week, dont need a heater or water changes.... "

To which I could only smile, nod, and say not even a single RBP should have lived in that tank


----------



## RayW

Hey... I feed My two killer RBPs snapping turtles... they eat them shell and all... in just under 20 min. Oh... and they







little golden nuggets too.

Its just common sense that fish need more room than that...

Glad to hear you saved them.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'm going to go pick up two 6 - 7 inch reds for $50!...$25 a piece!...the guy originally wanted $80 but I told him $50 was my best offer...he sold the tank and the other person didn't want the piranhas...I'm going to add them with my other 4 inch super red (who is very aggressive and nasty) in my other 55 gallon tank!...


----------



## RayW

Nice! post some pics when they are all in there!

Thats about like the deal I got... I got mine for $30 each.

Just found out my uncle has a tank he may get rid of soon... it hasn't been used in a few years... he bought it from a resturant... he said he thinks its its over 150gal... with a stand (metal framed with wood surround) may be able to get that for like $400 this winter. May have to take him up on it and get a HUGE tank going... throw in some more reds... one can only hope!


----------



## scent troll

damn bryce that goat/cat story is nuts. i actually felt kinda bad when i saw the pics of the goat. thats crazy lol
man montana is a different world. we get the same thing here but it usually involves inner city people off bridges


----------



## RayW

AHAHAHAHAHAH! Headline... "Base Head Base Jumps"


----------



## Da' Manster!

thanks ray!..I'll post some pics when I get the chance!...and good luck on getting that tank!..


----------



## Marshall1391

so whts everyones plans for the day? working? playing? resting?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Tomorrow is a combination of everything you listed!...


----------



## scent troll

Marshall1391 said:


> so whts everyones plans for the day? working? playing? resting?


got home from work after 7
just chillin now. bout to boot up a movie and fall asleep by midnightish. 
tomorrow will be much of the same. these 6 day weeks are long weeks...no time for play


----------



## Marshall1391

must be hard having a 6 day week...









working working working my end, 74 days left, not that im counting or anything.


----------



## RayW

eh... 6 days suck.. did that for two summers... the one day off was a waste cause i just sat around resting...lol

....today.... work.haul a sofa.eat dinner. feed fish. water swap. end up awake until 12... Sleep.


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin' fellas!...


----------



## RayW

need a zombie looking emoticon... I am running in zombie mode today...


----------



## scent troll

RayW said:


> need a zombie looking emoticon... I am running in zombie mode today...


----------



## Marshall1391

RayW said:


> eh... 6 days suck.. did that for two summers... the one day off was a waste cause i just sat around resting...lol


not had a day off since june!


----------



## scent troll

day at work, day off...i got 2 arms, 2 legs and health. theres people that would die to have my problems.








gotta keep it in prespective


----------



## RayW

And the Queen appreciates your service Marshall.

NICE... zombie!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ray,
I have to ask since you live in the area...So are you a skins fan or a ravens fan?!...or neither?!


----------



## scent troll

*GO BROWNS*


----------



## Da' Manster!

Mike got the Browns helmet in his avatar now!...


----------



## scent troll

pre-season starts tomorrow
time to rep my brownies

damn this threads almost at 50 pages already


----------



## scent troll

nite


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight Mike!...







...and you need to adjust your settings to allow the maximum number of posts!...Mine is on page 24!...


----------



## Marshall1391

47 pages here, its a good thread haha, means we can all get along in some piranha fueled man love pit! hahahaha


----------



## RayW

hum...not too sure I wanna jump into a topic where the last thing typed was "man love pit"


----------



## scent troll

sup fellas? 
workin my butt off today...just now got to my first cup of joe and its 12pm


----------



## RayW

dang man... I've been nursing my coffee from home since 8am... coffee here sucks...

now I need a nap... it was chipotle day!


----------



## scent troll

todays a pb&j day. im not messin around with a heavy lunch. i ate too much last night


----------



## RayW

yea... i regret it for about 1hr after I eat it each week... i go into food coma....


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> todays a pb&j day. im not messin around with a heavy lunch. i ate too much last night


you've been eatin' a lot of pb&j lately!...









/is genuinely concerned about Mike!...


----------



## scent troll

i went out and got gas for the escape and while i was out i caved and went to mcd's and got a fish filet value meal








it was good...damn good.


----------



## RayW

Double lunch day!


----------



## scent troll

today is without a doubt a looney day. busy as hell with customers calling and stopping in and each one is stranger then the last. im about ready to say F it and lock up early









...3 hours to go


----------



## RayW

SWEET! Just realized.. only 30 min left and I am outskis.

good luck with the customers!


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'm off today as well guys!..Getting ready to leave to go over my cousins house and watch the Skins play the Titans in preseason!...


----------



## scent troll

yep im taking the girl to pick some stuff up at walmart she got for the bathroom (shelving). then were going back into the air conditioning and watching the browns play the rams. 
man...football!!!!! its here


----------



## RayW

SO... how did everyones teams do? Ravens won.. but it wasn't very pretty.... not the kinda performance I wanted to see. only thing that sucked more was the Bucs


----------



## scent troll

browns looked absolutely great! mind you its pre-season so i dont get too excited about performance and wins/loses. but we won with a comfortable lead. defense was aggressive beyond beliefe. offense was on point. no mistakes...very few penalties. compared to last year the browns are 120% better looking so far


----------



## Da' Manster!

Our offense looks unstoppable...with or without RG3...Kirk Cousins looked absolutely fantastic last night and if you didn't know any better you'd think he was a veteran of 10+ years in the league!...Our backup RB Roy Helu also impressed and apparently has the locked up the back up to starter Alfred Morris!...Our defense is still a little spotty and we got gashed on the ground!...







...another bad thing was that we had 11 penalties...not good but hey it's preseason...hopefully we can correct the mistakes before the season starts!...otherwise, a satisfying 22 - 21 victory over the Titans...


----------



## RayW

Wasn't the ravens score like... 44-16?


----------



## scent troll

looks like everyone has hometeam goggles on lol
everyones team did AWESOME!!!! 
good stuff though.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well, you've got to remember Mike...This time of year every team is 0 - 0!...







...so our teams have just a good of chance as anyone else!...


----------



## scent troll

pretty sure the raiders dont have as good of a chance as the broncos
just sayin


----------



## Da' Manster!

Raiders got Matt Flynn at QB and Darren McFadden at RB!...and arguably the best FG kicker in the game and of the best of all-time in Sebastian Janikowski...There is hope for every team this time of year my friend, except for the Jets and Bills...


----------



## scent troll

just got to work....the silence before the rush of customers

wish me luck gentlemen...


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^....Good luck!...







....you are going to need it!...









I ran across this meme and immediately thought of you, Mike!...


----------



## scent troll

if you never played the game you probably wouldnt get that memes message lol
diamonds are notoriously hard to find for a lotta players, you see...
...nevermind 
lol


----------



## Marshall1391

this is why you go on creative, and set up lots of 'pockets' of them all over the world, well, where your going to be setting up anyways, just as a littel fall back just incase you dont find any for a while


----------



## scent troll

creative mode is so lame. takes away the entire point of it. its suppose to be a survival/sandbox game. whats the point of exploring, creating and mining if you already have everything? lol

best game ever...for real


----------



## Da' Manster!

So playing Minecraft in creative mode is considered cheating?


----------



## Marshall1391

deffinatly, i normally go on when im bored and see how much of a hole i can blow in the world, go for full blown atomic sized holes!


----------



## scent troll

lol no me man. im a builder. i slowly add stuff to my city when im bored. usually when my gf is watching one of her shows im sitting next to her playing. its a nice compromise if you ask me. 
i gotta figure out how to take a screen shot


----------



## Da' Manster!

Lovin' the dawg pound sig, Mike!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bella's Italian Restaurant for Lunch today!...Eggplant Parmesan with pasta and marinara sauce and bread for $6.95!...







...Can't beat the price and quality!...


----------



## scent troll

jesus man you eat good for work lunch. my lunch is left over pasta with sausage. guess we're both doing italian.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hell ya Mike!..I eat good man!...







...and healthy for the most part!...







...Like my old man used to say, you never know when your last meal will be!...


----------



## scent troll

what would your last meal be if you had to choose


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ribeye Steak medium rare, huge lobster tail, baked potato with sour cream and chives, side of greek salad and Iced Tea with a little sugar and lemon!...









PS...Getting ready to do wing nite!...12 piece for $5.75 and $2.25 draft beers!...


----------



## Ægir

Worst job ever today... Had to replace a frostless spout by a well casing at a listing that just sold. Catch was, the asses that put the well in decided to put the pitless adapter 60" down which means I had to dig it all up.

Ever try to dig a 2' diameter hole, 5' into the ground? Oh, and I live ontop of what used to be a glacial lake bed so basically it was all rocks baseball size and up.

6 hours later, done and going home for beer.


----------



## scent troll

i have no idea how difficult that must have been bryce. sounds like a pain in the ass 
heres to a hard worked day broseph


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i have no idea how difficult that must have been bryce. sounds like a pain in the ass
> heres to a hard worked day broseph


It was like real life Minecraft... only nothing cool to find.


----------



## scent troll

so no diamonds? that sucks brobro


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Worst job ever today... Had to replace a frostless spout by a well casing at a listing that just sold. Catch was, the asses that put the well in decided to put the pitless adapter 60" down which means I had to dig it all up.
> 
> Ever try to dig a 2' diameter hole, 5' into the ground? Oh, and I live ontop of what used to be a glacial lake bed so basically it was all rocks baseball size and up.
> 
> 6 hours later, done and going home for beer.


If you are ever in the DC area, beer is on me!...


----------



## scent troll

ill buy you a slushie if youre ever in cleveland
..no i wont


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ill buy you a slushie if youre ever in cleveland
> ..no i wont


k


----------



## scent troll

lol 
/is broke
manny do you have circle k's where you live


----------



## Da' Manster!

not here in the DMV!..or at least I've never seen any...We have 7 - eleven's, High's, and other convenient product stores that supply fuel/gas as well...


----------



## Ægir

We have










That apparently hosted










I go there for the


----------



## scent troll

thats gotta be a joke
kum and go?!?! seriously?!?!?


----------



## Marshall1391

sounds like a brass house.. haha


----------



## Da' Manster!

KUM & GO, FTW!!!...


----------



## scent troll

does kum n go spray low priced delicious products all over your face?


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> does kum n go spray low priced delicious products all over your face?


Just mayonnaise from a fire hose


----------



## scent troll

what a day...


----------



## Da' Manster!

getting ready to make some appointments!...


----------



## scent troll

what sort of appointments? 
/sincerely wonders if manny works for a pyramid scam company

"how would you like to spend $250 on your certification package...and make THOUSANDS in return?" 
tell me im wrong


----------



## Marshall1391

right, we got some meat heads here right?!

been beasting the gym this past week, and for some reason, decided to do chesticles 3 times in a week, and i seem to be getting stretchmarks where the arm meets the body.

anyone have any idea of how to stop this sh*t?


----------



## bob351

Yeah, lean how to work out.


----------



## Marshall1391

amazing spot of advice there, anyone else care to give a little input?


----------



## scent troll

bob351 said:


> Yeah, lean how to work out.


lean?

im not sure what chesticles are. im thinking you should have a doctor check that out though, those arent suppose to be there.


----------



## bob351

yeah bruf lean on it.


----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> right, we got some meat heads here right?!
> 
> been beasting the gym this past week, and for some reason, decided to do chesticles 3 times in a week, and i seem to be getting stretchmarks where the arm meets the body.
> 
> anyone have any idea of how to stop this sh*t?


Caused by stretching the dermis, or elastic layer of skin = scar tissue.

Reduce the intensity of your workouts in areas showing them, use a lotion, stop taking steroids.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what sort of appointments?
> /sincerely wonders if manny works for a pyramid scam company
> 
> "how would you like to spend $250 on your certification package...and make THOUSANDS in return?"
> tell me im wrong


Just stop it right there with the pyramid scam crap!...







...when I say appointments I am setting up meetings with Fire chiefs, presidents, and treasurers from respective volunteer fire departments...Capiche?...Comprende?...Understand?...Got it?...good!...







...I take pride in my job man and I love the fact that I'm also giving back to the community...without our services, the volunteer fire stations wouldn't be able to support the areas and towns they live in and that is why we play a vital role in ensuring the safety and well-being of our fellow citizens!...


----------



## scent troll

so you sell time share vacation homes to community leaders?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> so you sell time share vacation homes to community leaders?


I also have some beachfront property in Nebraska to sell you as well!...


----------



## scent troll

but seriously that sounds like a cool job. you must know a lotta people 
do you have a lotta flexibility at work or are you pretty set scheduled? seems like people who work like you are either busy 23 hours a day or have any day off they want


----------



## Da' Manster!

Yes, I know lots of people in Maryland and Virginia...and yes my work schedule is very flexible considering the fact that I'm self-employeed as an independent contractor and get to work at my leisure and set my own hours...there are many various ways to go about in my profession...do a little each day or screw around during the week and then bust your ass over the weekend...unfortunately for me, I also do it the latter way and it comes back and bites me in the ass sometimes!..







...you pretty much nailed it, Mike!...yes to all of your questions!...


----------



## scent troll

whatever happened to jamie kennedy? remember that dude?


----------



## Da' Manster!

dafuq made you bring him up?!...


----------



## scent troll

i dunno...random thought. im glad you remember him. dude went the way of parker lewis. but unlike parker...he lost. hard...


----------



## Da' Manster!

...Gary Coleman


----------



## Ægir

I am going to go on a bit of a rant, as I have something bugging the sh*t out of me. Have to keep it vague due to potential legal issues but...

I am f*cking sick of people that have no responsibility for their actions, lie, cheat, steal and manipulate the system. People that collect welfare, but somehow can afford new phones, go out 4 nights a week and drink, TVs, Cable, hair and nails etc... you didnt earn sh*t, it was given to you and thus no respect for anything. Secton 8 housing, that only costs you 50$ a month because tax payers cover the rest and you STILL cant f*cking pay rent? Lie about having cats, thrash the floors, and even wipe your boogers on the wall behind the headboard... Cant wait to run them through the gauntlet, even if it means collecting a dollar per day until they die.

Secondly, f*ck people only calling me because they need something... sh*t is getting old real fast.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> I am going to go on a bit of a rant, as I have something bugging the sh*t out of me. Have to keep it vague due to potential legal issues but...
> 
> I am f*cking sick of people that have no responsibility for their actions, lie, cheat, steal and manipulate the system. People that collect welfare, but somehow can afford new phones, go out 4 nights a week and drink, TVs, Cable, hair and nails etc... you didnt earn sh*t, it was given to you and thus no respect for anything. Secton 8 housing, that only costs you 50$ a month because tax payers cover the rest and you STILL cant f*cking pay rent? Lie about having cats, thrash the floors, and even wipe your boogers on the wall behind the headboard... Cant wait to run them through the gauntlet, even if it means collecting a dollar per day until they die.
> 
> Secondly, f*ck people only calling me because they need something... sh*t is getting old real fast.


Just playing Devil's Advocate here Bryce, but shouldn't this have been posted in the things that pissed you off thread?!..I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin...







...PS..absolutely agree 100% with what you say!..







..Exhibit A: My sister!...


----------



## scent troll

bryce you need no go into details. i get it bro. in your line of work i can only imagine the sh*t you see as well.
i pride myself on being broke but still making it on MY OWN. no hand outs, no assistance. i have weeks where i have to choose between a full tank of gas and stocking up on food or going out and having fun...but not both. but at the end of said week i did what i did without digging into anyone elses hard earned pay.

we live in a nation of "why not me's". a nation of takers. feel proud you're one of those left who still bust ass and make their own way. nuff said


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'd be willing to bet that Bryce has had his share of low ballers and/or deadbeats who didn't pay when the job is done...Happens all the time in this type of industry.


----------



## Ægir

I agree with both of you, as my parents taught me to bust my ass and earn nice things "Early to bed, early to rise, work like hell and advertise" is what my grandpa used to say.

Reason this is getting to me, being property manager for my parents properties... I cant tell you the extent of screening and interviewing we do for tenants, and still somehow they are still 60% shitheads. After knowing about said things and lease violations, they still arent sacking up and fixing the problem or even admitting they did wrong... but instead trying to find legal ways around the damages. Bitch had the nerve to tell me that because we didnt provide a "occupancy inspection" before they moved in that they werent responsible for damages.

Funny thing is, right before they moved in I spent a month setting 2000 some odd sq ft of tile and TOTALLY f*cking REMODELING THE ENTIRE 3 BED UNIT.

Yeah... that cat piss came with the new carpet as a "move in bonus"

Best part, the daughter added me on facebook long ago and doesn't remember... Good thing I found 20 pictures she posted of the said violations, and f*cking cats everywhere with obvious parts of the rental in the bacground. Exhibit A for trial...



Da said:


> I'd be willing to bet that Bryce has had his share of low ballers and/or deadbeats who didn't pay when the job is done...Happens all the time in this type of industry.


Not a single one... Simply because a picture of me with a chainsaw, demo saw, sledge hammer in said finished job gets the point across quick.

Yeah, it might take me a week to do a couple thousand dollar job.... but it takes about 40 seconds for me to find a water main in the wall, or install a nice "open air" living space.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...yeah, valid point!...I need to tell my buddy Charlie who does similar type of work (primarily hauling) to do the same exact thing!...


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


> ^^^...yeah, valid point!...I need to tell my buddy Charlie who does similar type of work (primarily hauling) to do the same exact thing!...


In this line of work you know exactly how windows, doors, and LOCKS work / are installed.... if you get my drift.

Secondly, at that point I would just use the saw to cut a man sized vent hole... because those other ways are just too easy


----------



## Marshall1391

Ægir said:


> right, we got some meat heads here right?!
> 
> been beasting the gym this past week, and for some reason, decided to do chesticles 3 times in a week, and i seem to be getting stretchmarks where the arm meets the body.
> 
> anyone have any idea of how to stop this sh*t?


Caused by stretching the dermis, or elastic layer of skin = scar tissue.

Reduce the intensity of your workouts in areas showing them, use a lotion, stop taking steroids.
[/quote]

was more thinking of ways for them to be reduced, i know about the intensity side of it as im giving the chest a few days grace, not taking any steroids so cheers for that one.

anyone know any lotions to use? any particularly decent ones?


----------



## Ægir

Shea butter, or lotion for pregnant women (not trying to make a joke or be funny with that one). I am sure theres high dollar, or prescription stuff.

Had to throw the steroid thing in, know a few guys who went that route and ended up looking like a cloud... But ironically couldnt lift one.


----------



## Marshall1391

Ægir said:


> Shea butter, or lotion for pregnant women (not trying to make a joke or be funny with that one). I am sure theres high dollar, or prescription stuff.
> 
> Had to throw the steroid thing in, know a few guys who went that route and ended up looking like a cloud... But ironically couldnt lift one.


ill get some sent out! haha, and no drama's no offence given/taken, steroids are cheating anyway, good diet and a few suppliments and you can become a king! cheers


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hey Bryce, do you want to join me, Mike, and David for our fantasy football league this year?...we need four to play!...It's me first time ever as well and I'm excited as hell!...C'mon bro!..It will be fun!...


----------



## scent troll

bryce your story you posted about shitty tennants was amazingly interesting. i could read those kind of stories all day. awful..awful people and my hats off to you for not committing murder.


----------



## scent troll

everyone sleepin in today? damn


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nah, I had to work today Mike!..Just got back home a little while ago!...Getting ready to hit the sack!...


----------



## scent troll

to hell with bed. stay up and bullshit 
i got an hour before im turning in for the night. watching wheeler dealer on velocity. love this show


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just for you, boo!...







..I'll stay awake and chat!...







...not like I really need that extra hour of sleep or anything!...


----------



## scent troll

damn right. you make your own schedule anyways amirite


----------



## Da' Manster!

Yes, you are right!...







...so did you play any other games besides Minecraft?


----------



## scent troll

not tonight. actually im not playing games lately. just a tv night. chilling. its cold as hell outside man. hoodie weather


----------



## scent troll

time for bed...talk to you in a few hours when im at work


----------



## Da' Manster!

that time of year, fall type of weather when it's 45 degrees at night and then 85 during the day!...a 40 degree variance!...


----------



## scent troll

and your nose constantly runs


----------



## scent troll

thought of the day#2 (because im bored)

balloons....balloons are weird. "HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HERES A PLASTIC SACK OF MY BREATH!"


----------



## Da' Manster!

slow day today!...


----------



## Ægir

Taking the day off... because I woke up and said "f*ck it, my boss is a dick"

Gotta be honest with yourself.


----------



## scent troll

i never have the option to take a day off unless i wanna burn vacation time.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Taking the day off... because I woke up and said "f*ck it, my boss is a dick"
> 
> Gotta be honest with yourself.


that was a good self-employed joke!...







....funny as hell!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

/just got bryces joke
/feels like an asshole for just now getting it


----------



## Ægir

Thought about doing it again today... but, nah, going to be responsible and go replace a door jamb at the rental property. Girl said "my kids slam the door too hard"

What she really meant to say was "My dirt merchant of a babys daddy kicked the door in with the knob locked, and split the jamb out for about 3 feet"

Not my first rodeo


----------



## scent troll

how in the hell do you put up with these people

this is why i hate renting. i feel like an oddball because 99% of renters seem to be loud disrespectful disgusting white trash fools and im sittin here like an idiot being clean and quiet


----------



## scent troll

almost time to leave work for the weekend








ill talk to you gents tonight...ill let you know about my maybe new pick up at the fish store too


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> how in the hell do you put up with these people
> 
> this is why i hate renting. i feel like an oddball because 99% of renters seem to be loud disrespectful disgusting white trash fools and im sittin here like an idiot being clean and quiet


Like I said, we screen heavily and these are the "top candidates"... The people they bring around or surround themselves with seem to cause the issues. That and lying... lying is a big one









How do I deal with these people? I smile, be polite, lay the proverbial smackdown and then send her a bill for my time (which is the big burn). As for the others that _really_ screw around, make a report to their section 8 manager or whatever with lots of evidence (self incriminating pictures work great) and then force them to take personal accountability.

In short, there are some things you cant win or get away with... being an all around shithead, lying to, or trying to cheat my friends or family is one of them.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /just got bryces joke
> /feels like an asshole for just now getting it


Q: How do you make Mike laugh on a Friday?!

A: Tell him a joke on Monday!


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> /just got bryces joke
> /feels like an asshole for just now getting it


Q: How do you make Mike laugh on a Friday?!

A: Tell him a joke on Monday!
[/quote]


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

meet up in chat?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just messin' with ya Mike!....









^^^..as Clint Eastwood would say..."why the hell not?!"...


----------



## scent troll

k


----------



## Da' Manster!

good afternoon, gents!...







...off to work and hopefully have a profitable day!...


----------



## scent troll

mornin boo
or afternoon now. this is one of those days where im just completely relaxed. love it


----------



## scent troll

/is watching the godfather marathon on amc


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> good afternoon, gents!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...off to work and hopefully have a profitable day!...


hope goes a long way in pyramid schemes


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> good afternoon, gents!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...off to work and hopefully have a profitable day!...


hope goes a long way in pyramid schemes
[/quote]

so do your welfare checks!...


----------



## scent troll

i just ate 4 ears of corn. four. fu-ckin-de-lic-ious


----------



## ICEE

/ donated more to st judes childrens hospital then manny made in 10 years

welfare though...

/feels fucked up for taking credit of my familys donations


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...will die from heart failure because of morbid obesity in the next couple of years!

@Mike...four ears of corn?!...







...they must have been good!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah baby, it was delicious. corns in season right now so im gobblin it up while i can









i can get a half dozen ears for $3


----------



## ICEE

Sweet corn is so delicious, farmers market near me has it.. Feel like a kid again peeling


----------



## scent troll

you know wuzzup icee
just a dash of sea salt and a light spray of butter if you wanna really sweeten it up. 
ill be pooping first thing in the morning


----------



## ICEE

Do you like asparagus? I freaking love it


----------



## scent troll

random question is random
and yes...but its gotta be cooked right. gotta have some snap, cant be mushy


----------



## Da' Manster!

I love all veggies!...good for you!...even okra which I used to hate as a kid!...


----------



## scent troll

okra is naaaaasty
okra = elephant snot


----------



## ICEE

Yes Okra is nasty

How was golf today Mike?


----------



## scent troll

shot a 58


----------



## Da' Manster!

The hardest thing about eating vegetables is having to deal with the wheelchair!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> shot a 58


thats all u got to say man? guess u didn't have fun


----------



## scent troll

http://www.memecenter.com/fun/2044375/troll-physics-at-its-finest















hahahahhahahahahahha


----------



## Da' Manster!

good morning!...


----------



## ICEE

More like bed time...


----------



## scent troll

foggy ass morning
i feel like im in silent hill


----------



## Da' Manster!

gotta go run errands fellas and get my morning coffee...be back later!...sh*t, It's 10:14AM and I'm still yawning!...


----------



## scent troll

its almost noon and im just now waking up








also my back hurts i think i slept wrong 
thoughts?


----------



## Marshall1391

anyone here from texas?


----------



## Da' Manster!

not that I know of, Marshall.


----------



## scent troll

does anyone in here like the color blue?


----------



## Ægir

Hell no...

Red


----------



## Ægir

Well, today our fire season officially got out of control... Entire valley is half smoke, and its raining ash from the sky like some apocalypse. Had to work outside, and my lungs hurt from it... and we are on the "clear" side of town, South it is dangerous to even be outside in the smoke.



















Several homes have already been lost, and this thing is headed straight towards a more populated area... Hope they can get it in check! Will try to find some more pics from the news...


----------



## scent troll

holy hell bryce!!!!!!
you guys gonna be ok? ive never seen a wild fire before


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, my family is more in the rural part of town, bout 8 to 10 miles away... lots of homes on the edge of town could be in danger. Fire jumped from 250 acres to 2000 something last I heard, wind is pushing it hard the past day and not going to let up. Today there was good sized chunks of partially burned pine needles on my back deck, that had blown that far. Being dryer than a popcorn fart, things could go bad real fast. I know 3 people that are on "voluntary evacuation" as of right now, IE in the path if things keep going and they cant drop enough borate or water from the sky cranes.

Heres the fire, about to jump the highway today









and over









Heres a "famous" pic from our last bad season.









This fire is right where I typically ride my dirtbike, which sucks... because now they have it all blocked off and closed, plus being outside is just like chain smoking cigars, or bundles of notebook paper.


----------



## ICEE

Be safe out there buddy, Hopefully no lives are lost.


----------



## Marshall1391

holy hell! you guys get i tpretty rough out there, some of those fires look bigger than my f*cking country!


----------



## Da' Manster!

....Thanks for sharing, Bryce!...







...Hope you and your loved ones stay out of harm's way!


----------



## scent troll

damn man look at that hill side!!!!!!!!
everything aside these pictures are unreal man! thats crazy seeing an entire landscape altered by fire like that. biggest fire ive seen was at a camp ground lol

stay safe


----------



## Da' Manster!

Un'effin'real!!...feel bad for all those firemen that have to keep that thing under control...Literally putting their lives on the line.


----------



## RayW

Forrest fires are crazy... I also wish the best for you and your family. Try and keep outta that crap.


----------



## Marshall1391

i think its mad how you have a fire season... we only get spring summer autum and winter...


----------



## Ægir

Thanks for the good wishes guys, As of this morning it has jumped to 4k acres and the weather over the next few days isnt going to help. The scary thing, is this is just one of 11 in the state, totaling some 35,500 acres and is still considered a "quiet" fire season.

Some more pics, keep in mind those trees arent small









Sky crane picking water from the river









And an aerial shot. 









There are some videos and stuff I will try to dig up... as of right now, I havent even gone outside because the smoke is so bad.



Marshall1391 said:


> i think its mad how you have a fire season... we only get spring summer autum and winter...


Yeah, A big part of that is we are right on the brink of being a desert because of the amount of rainfall we get. If we arent holding snow pack up high in june, then we are not going to see significant moisture until next winter.


----------



## scent troll

those pics 
i mean im sad for property damage or threat of life but just the fire itself is epic...those flames must be 300 feet high!!!


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> those pics
> i mean im sad for property damage or threat of life but just the fire itself is epic...those flames must be 300 feet high!!!


Yeah, or even higher... We have built bonfires that top out over 200









Heres a time-lapse from across the valley, you can see how much smoke is moving into the air. We are lucky the wind is holding south for now, keeping the valley mostly clear.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151557285061932


----------



## scent troll

holy sh*t it looks like a volcano
crazy man, entire counties must be covered in ash


----------



## Da' Manster!

Wow...just wow!...those photos are spectacular, awesome, deadly, and devastating!...the whole gamut of emotions!


----------



## scent troll

just saw olivia munn







on a news article for the first time in ages and i was all


----------



## Ægir

Anyone got some marshmallows?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Is dat u, Bryce?!...


----------



## scent troll

that picture is like hell on earth 
both beautiful and GET THE HELL OUTTA THERE KID!!!!

are you immune to the smell of camp fire by this point


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> that picture is like hell on earth
> both beautiful and GET THE HELL OUTTA THERE KID!!!!
> 
> *are you immune to the smell of camp fire by this point*


Nope, still love it.


----------



## scent troll

summers back in fury here. its 88 outside right now and humid as hell








bout time! those 50 degree nights were worrying me. im all for cool temps but not this soon...not yet...


----------



## Da' Manster!

getting ready to go to work!...be back later to talk with my bros!...


----------



## RayW

..... I will overnight you some chocolate and crap to make s'mores...

My beard smelled like campfire for like 2 days last week... the longer it gets the harder it is to get smells like that out... lol


----------



## Ægir

Not going anywhere near that thing.







Yesterday it was creating its own weather system because it was so hot and sucking so much air.

Up to 8600 acres as of this morning... made a huge break north last night towards town, which is actually a good thing because on its previous path was headed for a drainage full of homes. Atleast now it has to cover a bunch more ground and jump a river before its next run in with people. The wind is dying down, and by the visible smoke today they seem to have a better grasp on things. Its definitely into my dirtbike "riding area" now, so once I can get in I will take some close up shots of the damage. Odds are it will be atleast a week after its totally controlled, it becomes a rehab area because of the damage. I am almost positive I have 5 or 6 pics on my phone from 3 weeks ago, sitting on a few of the ridges that are now a scorched scar... come to think about it, I had the gopro that day so might have HD video even.

Spent like 4 hours on the roof with a case of beer and watched as the flames came up the back side and broke the crest, so can see it from town now.

My entire house smells like a campfire most of the time... Either from camping gear every other weekend all year round, the fire pit, BBQ / smoker, and now the fire in the woods. Not a bad thing


----------



## RayW

Thats gotta be some wild Shiz to watch... glad to hear the situation seems to be getting a bit better out there.

I have a big smoker and a fire pit and all... so I know what you mean about the constant smoke smell in the house...lol... but my GF then turns on her damn sentsy candle melter things then the house just smells like a freakin sweatshop caught on fire! (she likes the clean linnen scent...lol)


----------



## Ægir

Fund some pics from a few weeks ago. First is looking back at town prob 20 miles out, from prob what is now the middle or starting area of that inferno... would guess everything you can see thats close is torched.









Looking down into the valley, you can see how steep it is thus easier for fire to burn from tree to tree. Homes in the bottom.


----------



## scent troll

jesus man i wanna move to montana...unreal beauty. im an outdoor freak, i wouldnt know what to do with myself in that much wilderness


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> jesus man i wanna move to montana...unreal beauty. im an outdoor freak, i wouldnt know *what to do with myself* in that much wilderness


Have momentary feelings of helplessness, vulnerability, and being really really small... Its awesome.

Those moments where you think "oh, hey, I am alone and 20 miles from the next person" or "All I have is my backpack to live out here for 10 days, and now its a blizzard" and my personal favorite "If I cut myself, which one of them gets to sew me up" but never "we should go back, this sucks, or lets not climb that peak / find that remote lake"...

I am starting to go crazy, and it has been exactly 4 days of "shut out" from the woods unless I drive 45 min. Might be time to roll out some topo maps, and look at the active fires... pick somewhere with lots of water in case a new fire starts and you get boxed in









Have been needing to sort my 5 rubbermaid bins of gear... maybe I will do that tonight to take some of the edge off


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice scenery, Bryce!...and good pics, brah!...







...The Rockies are indeed an awesome spectacle to behold!...Mountain scenes like this are nature at it's finest!...


----------



## scent troll

nice night...sunset at the lake with my better half


----------



## Marshall1391

dirt biking in the summer snow boarding in the winter? or dont enough snow fall?

would love to go out to canada for a whole year, downhill mountain biking and off roading, then use the same slopes for snowboarding...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Chris Davis hits HR #46 tonight and Ichiro reaches 4,000 combined hits in Japan and MLB career!


----------



## Ægir

dirtbikig, and some wakeboarding in the summer... and yeah we get tons of snow in the winter. 300" is the yearly average at the place I literally live at during the winter... rode 60 days or something last year.


----------



## scent troll

ichiro is playing in japan??


----------



## Marshall1391

sounds f*ing amazing man, we've got some woods near my mothers but its illeagal to ride in them, takes the piss, im sure the british councils and governments just think of ways to f*k my life up...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ichiro is playing in japan??


no, he is playing for the Yankees now...He played his career in Japan before he started his MLB career!...


----------



## scent troll

headin to bed. wish work flew by as quick as the night








see you on the morrow ladies


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## RayW

Im ready for


----------



## Da' Manster!

Somehow, I'm not surprised!...







...it's all good Ray!...You ready to pound some cold ones first thing in the morning!...


----------



## RayW

....ive been at work since 615.... I just want this week over with...lol gonna brew beer this weekend... running low...


----------



## scent troll

had a lovely evening last night watching the sunset. back at work now until 7pm. good night to have beer and relax outside again if this rain stops.


----------



## Da' Manster!

RayW said:


> ....ive been at work since 615.... I just want this week over with...lol gonna brew beer this weekend... running low...


Since we live near each other, we definitely got to hook up and I've got to try some of your homemade beer!...


----------



## scent troll

im diggin the new avatar mannie


----------



## RayW

Yeah, thats cool, this week and weekend is gonna be hectic... we can coordinate a day to meet up.

I guess I should make an avatar finally....lol


----------



## scent troll

absolutely ray. 
did know you guys lived by eachother. i dont think i ever met another pfurian that lived in cleveland. lots of ohio gents but im all alone on the north coast


----------



## RayW

Can I hire someone to make me one? lol... J/K... i will find some time to do it...

Yea... I was surprised that there was someone local to me... and that the local person is knowledgeable and very helpful and active on here.

When I had my colorado (chevy truck) I entered it in shows and found a forum and some local guys...but they rarely hit the boards... and we had a few meets but half the folks would flake...


----------



## scent troll

yeah i remember back in the day pfury used to have lots of meet ups
sounds like it would be chill if you only had to drive a few miles but i dunno if id travel outta state for a few beers lol


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, its not exactly a "meet up for a drink" type of trip for me... At one time there was another MT member, but he lived in the eastern part of the state which is still a 5 hour drive.

ICEE should use his immense wealth (trust fund) to fly us all to Vegas.

Fire is still going... they are up to 5 homes lost, and an insane list of equipment (helicopters, planes, dozers, tenders, water trucks) on scene. Things could still possibly flip and cause the evacuation of a town just south of us. Yesterday it was named the nations number one firefighting priority.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im diggin the new avatar mannie


your death ain't too bad either!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

RayW said:


> Can I hire someone to make me one? lol... J/K... i will find some time to do it...
> 
> Yea... I was surprised that there was someone local to me... and that the local person is knowledgeable and very helpful and active on here.
> 
> When I had my colorado (chevy truck) I entered it in shows and found a forum and some local guys...but they rarely hit the boards... and we had a few meets but half the folks would flake...


Thanks bro!...







...I appreciate that!...


----------



## Marshall1391

just got off stag, absolutly knackered! but, back on in 4 hours, any point in sleeping?


----------



## RayW

Darn Marshall and your weird words! (knackered?) lol... J/K bro. Dude... don't sleep... zombie mode is right around the corner... thats when I am the most alert... 0 sleep for 2 days... and a case of redbull in my belly...

Saw some of the fires on the news this AM... man there are a lot of them going on out there!


----------



## scent troll

bryce i cant believe only 5 homes were lost. not to minimize how shitty and trajic that is for whoever lived in those homes...but ive been looking at pics and videos of this fire and its unreal. i sincerely hope no one gets killed in that thing. its nuts.

thats gotta be effecting the entire states economy and day to day life in many parts. one thing about living in ohio. we bitch about our sports and weather...but we're spared from the disasters it seems. the biggest fire we have around here is when someone leaves a burner on in their apartment and torches a small building.


----------



## Da' Manster!

RayW said:


> Darn Marshall and your weird words! (knackered?) lol... J/K bro. Dude... don't sleep... zombie mode is right around the corner... thats when I am the most alert... 0 sleep for 2 days... and a case of redbull in my belly...
> 
> Saw some of the fires on the news this AM... man there are a lot of them going on out there!


knackers, knickers, and bloody wankers!...







...I wouldn't mind giving Pippa Middleton a good shagging!...







...I love Brits!...


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, as of right now its still not really contained but its burning in a "safe direction". If it makes a few more miles progress into the small suburb, it could quickly shoot up into hundreds of homes... and thats not even the actual city I live in. I think they handed out like 1200 "probable evacuation" notices for people to prepare if things get bad.

One of my long time friends, her mom lives in the drainage that was supposed to get nuked last night. Through some miracle, the winds flipped 180 and folded the fire back on itself causing its change in direction and only reaching the end of the road. A big part of the reason more homes havent been lost is the amazing fire crews. They (friends mom) said as of this morning that their INSURANCE COMPANY sent 2 private fire fighters specifically to their home, with one mission: protect it. They had a huge water storage thing, like a big ass above ground pool, incase power was lost to the well... plus big sprinklers, and even a truck full of retardant foam as an absolute last resort if they have to run. They even helped them pack up boxes and load stuff up...

Bad news is the next 48 hrs are scattered thunderstorms, so lightning and or wind could really change things.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bryce, you need to come over to the east coast and hang for a weekend, bro!..You'll love the sights and sounds of Baltimore and our nation's capital!...It will be more than just a beer hangout!...you'll have a great time, man!..Ray, and some other local Furians could get together and we can do a cookout!...hell, maybe Mike will come down as well since we've discussed it in the past!...







...and yes, David is invited also!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

ben affleck as the new batman? not sure what i think about that


----------



## Da' Manster!

I think ICEE should be The Kingpin!!!...


----------



## scent troll

man im not even remotely tired and its 1220am.








tomorrows gonna be a tired day


----------



## Da' Manster!

good night fellas!...It's 1:12 AM and got a full day ahead of me!...


----------



## scent troll

see ya


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin'!...


----------



## scent troll

whats good bro?


----------



## RayW

I heard about batman.... ugh... wtf... he sucked as daredevil.... so they are giving him a more important hero to ruin??? he should be robin.


----------



## scent troll

everywhere ive read reviews about the batman move its just awful. im laughing because honestly...at the end of the day...its a movie. whatever.
but people are in such an uproar saying they wont see this now and blah blah blah. personally i have no idea how affleck is going to fill those shoes but god speed


----------



## RayW

Honestly... I have never been a fan of anything "superhero"... i've seen some of the recent movies just because i like action movies...lol.. but i was never a comic book fan or anything...

to me... Ben Affleck just don't seem like a superhero actor... especially batman... maybe he could be batmans butler...


----------



## scent troll

its the same beef people have with kelso (ashton kutcher) playing steve freakin jobs. passable in apperance perhaps but the guys been playing stupid goofy roles and hosting punkd way too long to be taken seriously anymore. why they casted him is beyond me. purely hollywood giving its own people jobs instead of bringing in a no name who could potentially nail it. 
the fact is names sell movies as much or more then the actual movie does.


----------



## RayW

Nail on on the head boss.


----------



## Da' Manster!

busy day guys!..been working all day and running errands...going to a cookout and have to work early tomorrow and then watching my Redskins at 4:30pm!...We gonna curb stomp Buffalo!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah im looking forward to the games this weekend.

im headin out to get wings and beer tonight with some work buddies and the gf. then its back to work tomorrow for more lovely crazyness


----------



## scent troll

morning bros


----------



## Ægir

Fire is at 10,656 acres, and has "656 personnel; 8 helicopters; 37 engines; 6 dozers; 20 water tenders" on hand according to the news this morning.

They have lifted the evacuation for some of the homes and the highway is back open, but things could still flip and run them back out.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...and that is considered good news?!...







...Hopefully the situation doesn't worsen!


----------



## Ægir

Well, it was... about 30 min ago a storm blew in and the winds are ripping.

Will climb up on the roof and see if I can spot flames


----------



## Da' Manster!

definitely keep us updated on the situation!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

oh yeah!....


----------



## scent troll

mornin guys
whats everyone up to this fine sunday


----------



## Da' Manster!

hey mike...just been busy with work!...College football starts this thursday!!...and this weekend!...Can't wait!...


----------



## scent troll

yes sir. i know it. i just had the busiest saturday and monday of my life up here. record day saturday and i was flying solo. and today short staffed. busy as hell but commission checks this month are gonna be amazing.

dont mind me if im not posting much this whole week im leaving for cedar point weds and wont be back until sunday. you got me for another day


----------



## Da' Manster!

Damn, you been taking a lot of vacations lately!...







...that is what it's all about!...living life to the fullest!...


----------



## Ægir

Lucky bastard... I need more vacations

Weirdest thing, just spent 20 min watching my rhom hunt a bee that was flying around my living room... seriously following it and going crazy. Guess my glass is clean and the lighting was just right


----------



## scent troll

/hasnt taken a vacation since last year








you guys know something i dont? all the trips ive been doing have been weekend get aways

your rhomb seriously notices a bee?


----------



## Ægir

Yeah man, he was following it all around the room... I think all the windows on the opposite side of the room + no tank light on yet= the right lighting for him to hunt a bumble bee at 8-10'

I should have got a video, but I was stunned when I figured it out.

"f*cking bee, GTFO" (swatting around)

Watch it fly 3 or 4 circles around the room, and then notice my rhom pacing it back and forth and attacking the glass.

(mouth open)


----------



## Da' Manster!

damn, I'd love to see a video of that!...A rhom chasing a bee!...


----------



## scent troll

sounds boring actually


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> sounds boring actually


k


----------



## scent troll

anyone up to anything interesting this week?


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> anyone up to anything interesting this week?


Going to let some more bees into my living room?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> anyone up to anything interesting this week?


fap, work, post on fury, fap, eat, work, run errands, fap, post on fury, etc, etc!....business as usual!...


----------



## scent troll

wish me luck
scared of heights + going to be riding this sh*t in a day








gonna be terrifyingly fun

later pfury


----------



## Da' Manster!

Kings Dominion has a ride similar to that!...It's bomb!...


----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> anyone up to anything interesting this week?


watching the desert...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Only one more month right, Marshall?!


----------



## Marshall1391

9 weeks, everytime a week passes they seem to add another one on for bullshit that no one can understand...
they're now gonna keep us in camp for a week when we get back to england. thats just what the town needs a bunch of hyped up squaddies with money in there pocket and a tesco's stacked full of cheap beer... going to smash the town/camp/new lads to peices!


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...Good luck, buddy!....







...I have to work all labor day weekend!...


----------



## Marshall1391

nice nice! had a few casualties come in yesterday, GSW to the upper leg and GSW with exit wound on the shoulder, both had been injured about 8 hours before hand, the f*cking wounds where starting to heal! bastards must have been so smacked up they hadnt even realised they where shot till the drugs where wearing off! aha


----------



## scent troll

/is back from cedar point
...that park...those rides...
i...i rode...other worldly things...


----------



## scent troll

my reaction when our cart pulled into the station and we were next to board


----------



## Marshall1391

looks like you've had a good weekend! haha


----------



## scent troll

yeah it was actually a blast. went to the islands, stayed on the resort. swam, hot tub, went to an animal safari drive thru...car got destroyed lol
now were heading to a pig roast at her sisters in a few hours


----------



## Marshall1391

full on pig on a spit or?


----------



## scent troll

what? yeah a full pig smoked for a half day. it was fantastic. her family is a romanian family so thats just the start. we had literally a 20 foot long buffet of food, appetizers and deserts. needless to say im on the couch and will remain on the couch until bed time.


----------



## Da' Manster!

back, Mike


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Football (both college and pro) is officially here!....


----------



## scent troll

so is work tomorrow
(muffled gunshot)


----------



## Marshall1391

so... syria looks like a fun holiday destination...


----------



## Da' Manster!

we shouldn't be invading Syria!...







...We have enough problems in our own country to worry about!...


----------



## scent troll

if we invade syria the government will absolutely be going against the will of the people.
not that its news but it will be just one more big example of how the government 'for' the people days are deader then dead. 
war with syria









whats the end game? replace one terrorist with another? please...time to mind our own sh*t.


----------



## Ægir

^ yeah, this is scary sh*t and most decisions made will have repercussions


----------



## scent troll

just have to ask yourself...if our government was gassing us how many of these fu*ks overseas would give a sh*t?
on second thought how many would be yelling LALALALALALALALLAA celebrating in the streets at our suffering? 
let em kill themselves and figure their own sh*t out








unless you're of the notion that you cant let a few billion bad apples ruin the bunch.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just another day in paradise!...


----------



## Marshall1391

well, the idea wouldnt be to overthrow Asad, just stop him using ChemWeps, which i can see why they want to step in, we need to make an example of this so they're not used in the future, but i also cant see how they would like to make an example of it without putting boots on the ground, unless they got Asad in the desert, so he could see a demonstration of force, Ie a HUUUUGE artillery barrage hitting the ground, a few JDAM's and MOAB's going off simultaniously to carry the basic message, use ChemWeps again, we'll f*ck your sh*t up...


----------



## scent troll

solid points but if history has taught me one thing its that nothing ends. perhaps with this specific ruling party in this specific country...but immoral men with power will do what they have always done no matter how many jdams's we drop. what needs to be considered is what the future effects will be for us. per usual no ones likes the united states until they need us to bomb their asshole tyrants out of office...and even then they hate us for doing that. so i say figure your own sh*t out. we have more important things to deal with like jobs and homeless and failing infrastructure. enough with desert people and their cultures of uber religious bullshit. have fun on your own


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

^ lmao best response ever


----------



## Marshall1391

haha! thats a fair comment, i wouldnt want to go to syria, we'll get there, take out the army, take out assad, then the malitia's will start kicking off with us...

i have a new plan... glass the middle east!


----------



## scent troll

Marshall1391 said:


> i have a new plan... glass the middle east!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Baltimore at Denver tomorrow night!...NFL season is officially here!...


----------



## scent troll

i know man. LETS GO BRONCOS!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

broncos kicking ass and taking names!...


----------



## scent troll

cant believe that dbag dropped the ball before he crossed the goal line
broncos still lit it up tho







you ravens (old browns)


----------



## Marshall1391

you guys have strange names for your teams...


----------



## scent troll

not really. everyones named after an animal. my team is named after their greatest head coach. 
whats your team the brimbleshireyorktown silly nannies?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Peyton Manning looking like his old self throwing 7 td's!...but like we said on my skins thread, Ravens lost some key players to that D and it showed last night!


----------



## scent troll

ravens are gonna have a .500 season
wont make playoffs


----------



## Da' Manster!

Miami at Cleveland and Philly at Washington on Monday Night Football!....both of our teams should win!....


----------



## scent troll

'should'
key word of the day kids...should


----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> not really. everyones named after an animal. my team is named after their greatest head coach.
> whats your team the brimbleshireyorktown silly nannies?


nahh, Arsenal. named after the royal woolwich arsenal, so my teams named after something that fires huge shells at people, and you have the ducks or some sh*t haha


----------



## Da' Manster!

Kabuscka Power!!!...


----------



## scent troll

Marshall1391 said:


> nahh, Arsenal. named after the royal woolwich arsenal, so my teams named after something that fires huge shells at people, and you have the ducks or some sh*t haha











go arsenal!!!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

AFC North went 0 - 4 this weekend!...


----------



## scent troll

all the more reason im pissed. we couldve been the top of the division in week freakin 1

oh well


----------



## scent troll

/is watching world war z

thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'm very happy for ya!...


----------



## scent troll

good movie
gnite


----------



## Da' Manster!

good afternoon, fellow furians!....


----------



## scent troll

sup


----------



## Da' Manster!

Mike's ever-changing avatar, title, and location!...


----------



## scent troll

just changed my avatar


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Ægir




----------



## Marshall1391

hows the week been so far people... and what day are we on?


----------



## scent troll

wednesday. which i always thought should just be spelled wensday. but whatever.

weeks so-so. work. sleep. food. my gf made me the most bomb dinner last night. unstuffed cabbage. its literally everything you find in a stuffed cabage in the form of a caserole. holy sh*t


----------



## Marshall1391

WTF's a stuffed cabbage?


----------



## scent troll

food


----------



## Da' Manster!

candy apples and funnel cakes!!!...


----------



## scent troll

fuel efficient cars and oak trees


----------



## scent troll

good morning


----------



## Da' Manster!

afternoon!...


----------



## scent troll

early evening


----------



## Marshall1391

late night


----------



## scent troll

work is almost done. its depressing now looking out the window this time seeing an orangy sunset color instead of late afternoon. in a few weeks its gonna be pitch dark right now


----------



## Marshall1391

in a few weeks ill be getting ready to go home  im hoping for a sh*t tonne of rain...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin'!....


----------



## scent troll

early afternoon


----------



## Marshall1391

not this again... late night


----------



## Da' Manster!

Cinnamon Toast Crunch or Fruity Pebbles?


----------



## scent troll

/bought a convict today at the lfs


----------



## Marshall1391

convict?


----------



## scent troll

yes its a fish. much funner then any piranha ive ever owned


----------



## Marshall1391

glittery!







im still trying to find a tank mate for my guys, i see photo's of piranha tanks with nice looking fish all the time but whenever i ask about them its all 'he's been in there years' then theres some other muppet banging on about how his guys have eaten everything but the silicone that holds that glass together...

whats this little guy in anyways, might think about getting another tank soon


----------



## Marshall1391

as an add on to my last comment, anyone had any experiance with exodons? (buck toothed tetra)


----------



## Ægir

Only tired Exos once, too expensive. I have had more luck with convicts, mostly just fed the (50 or more) fry from one breeding pair. They would grow to around 1" at most before getting picked off, but still add some movement to the tank.

By the time they got picked off, another batch was ready and the cycle goes on.

A breeding pair of Convicts is about the most aggressive FW fish I have seen... No fear and will attack anything, even my big rhom (once).


----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> No fear and will attack anything, even my big rhom (once).












*I REGRET NOTHIIIIII-*


----------



## Ægir

Awesome day today... did around 90 miles of woods riding.

Alone

With some beers, bowls, and music

Stopped to take a break, and noticed I was sitting under a tree with 2 bear cubs in it.... F that noise.


----------



## scent troll

true true
took my gf to the akron zoo. hell of a nice place. not very big but they had some cool sh*t. we got to watch lions feed. 
now im sitting on the couch wondering where the hell the weekend went


----------



## Ægir

Thats why I always carry the G21 .45

Thats cool, I have never seen something like that. Might have to watch some youtube vids


----------



## scent troll

i saw one of the penguins at the zoo squirt sh*t like 4 feet into the water he then proceeded to go back and swim in as well.


----------



## Da' Manster!

My skins suck!...


----------



## scent troll

yes they do lol
looks like rg3 is good for promoting subway and thats about it


----------



## Marshall1391

Ægir said:


> Only tired Exos once, too expensive. I have had more luck with convicts, mostly just fed the (50 or more) fry from one breeding pair. They would grow to around 1" at most before getting picked off, but still add some movement to the tank.
> 
> By the time they got picked off, another batch was ready and the cycle goes on.
> 
> A breeding pair of Convicts is about the most aggressive FW fish I have seen... No fear and will attack anything, even my big rhom (once).


what would you think about putting exo's or a beeding pair of convicts in with RBP's with suitable coverage or should i ust get off the idea of having tank mates now and be done with it? haha

and the bear cubs, f*ck that! mummy bear anywhere around?


----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> what would you think about putting exo's or a beeding pair of convicts in with RBP's with suitable coverage or should i ust get off the idea of having tank mates now and be done with it? haha
> 
> and the bear cubs, f*ck that! mummy bear anywhere around?


Eventually, some how or another, everything will end up being eaten... which is why I went with the fry option, because they are endless.

Didnt stick around long enough to find out, or take a picture even.

Heard the noise, saw them, sand "AH f*ck thaaaaattttttt" and then me taking off on my bike. I am pretty sure I have seen her before but who knows how many there are in that area.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yes they do lol
> looks like rg3 is good for promoting subway and thats about it


your Browns aren't doing much better, Mike!....







...but yeah, RG3 is clearly not fully recovered from that knee injury (both mentally and physically)...he's playing like dawg sh*t!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah but our browns are expected to be bad.
we didnt get some hot shot top gun nationally swooned over QB and beef our team up to kick ass and take names. we're meeting expectations...you guys are giving an entire country eye cancer


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...hopefully Suh and the Lions D will take out RG3 once and for all this sunday and then we don't have to put up with that overrated and overhyped piece of sh*t anymore!....


----------



## scent troll

you serious? im not an rg3 fanboy or anything but god damn. you think you know qb problems i invite you to become a browns fan for the last 14 years


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> you serious? im not an rg3 fanboy or anything but god damn. you think you know qb problems i invite you to become a browns fan for the last 14 years


That's exactly the problem, Mike!..Us skins fans are spoiled rotten!...4 SB's in a 9 year span will do that to you!...







...we set the bar high, bro!...and yes, if RG3 is not part of the solution (in this case he's not because he's hurting the team because of his liabilities) then he must be part of the problem!..I don't discriminate and I don't care about any prima donna jackass who thinks he is higher than the team itself!...


----------



## scent troll

so if you were the gm...what would u do?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well, if I were coach I would put in Kirk Cousins and I would also give reps to RB's Roy Helu and Evan Royster..those two guys carried us in the preseason!...I would also let RG3 play several series each game and slowly acclimate him back until he is 100% healthy both physically and mentally!...







...that would solve our problems on the offensive side....now our D, that is another issue entirely!...


----------



## scent troll

fact: rg3 shouldnt have taken a snap until october
thoughts?


----------



## Marshall1391




----------



## Ægir

In other news:

ITS SNOWING IN MT

A resort has almost 1" of accumulation


----------



## Umadbro

Snow?? Already?? Hell no!!









This site isn't overly active is it? I see maybe 5-6 members that post and that's it. It's all good but I thought that more people would be into piranhas. Maybe it's just because of the nice weather? People are out and about before the white crap hits.


----------



## bob351

Piranha-fury went super nova, what is left is a small white dwarf, tiny in comparison to the red giant it once was.

Cant wait for the snow here, hopefully we get bigger storms this year and 10 hurricane sandy sized snowfalls... I want my door to become a beer fridge.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> fact: rg3 shouldnt have taken a snap until october
> thoughts?


truth be told, he should have sat out the year considering this was his second major knee operation!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Umadbro said:


> Snow?? Already?? Hell no!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site isn't overly active is it? I see maybe 5-6 members that post and that's it. It's all good but I thought that more people would be into piranhas. Maybe it's just because of the nice weather? People are out and about before the white crap hits.


Quality > Quantity!...


----------



## bob351

I see neither...


----------



## Umadbro

Wow bob you are either the forum jokester or a bit of a douche. Like I said, it doesn't bother me much. I am pretty busy so I would rather get to know several quality full timers than a group of smart asses and trolls that offer very little information to new comers.

I like to take in as much info as I can before jumping into things so talking to members who are open and willing to give advice is priceless


----------



## scent troll

Umadbro said:


> Wow bob you are either the forum jokester or a bit of a douche.












good morning everyone


----------



## Umadbro

Good grief I am bored to death today. I can not wait to be back in Maui hitting the waves. I just might permenantly move there.


----------



## Umadbro

Ocellatus2000, your avatar creeps me right out. It looks like some guy is taking it from behind. What the heck is that?


----------



## Bawb2u

Umadbro said:


> This site isn't overly active is it? I see maybe 5-6 members that post and that's it. It's all good but I thought that more people would be into piranhas. Maybe it's just because of the nice weather? People are out and about before the white crap hits.


This used to be a great site but there's a huge long sad story about it's sale and virtual death. Now you've got one great person here, that's Aegir and several of the people that caused the death of this site just hanging around out of a sense of inertia or some twisted self-love and a few new people that wandered in and don't know the back story. There's another site for keepers of piranhas that most of the good members went to but the name can't be posted on here.


----------



## Umadbro

Wow, that's unfortunate but life goes on right? I mean ppl move on and things usually resume their original course....... I guess it is what it is.


----------



## Marshall1391

i got all the information i needed from the site and i didnt have twats jumping in to make snarky comments, so the site works for what its intended to do... plus it kills time talking to people on the side haha


----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> i got all the information i needed from the site and i didnt have twats jumping in to make snarky comments, so the site works for what its intended to do... plus it kills time talking to people on the side haha


At the same time, in a bind, you can ask for help and have a quick response....

You might have a few twats, but they are obvious


----------



## Da' Manster!

Umadbro said:


> Wow bob you are either the forum jokester or a bit of a douche.


Wow!..Christine has only been a member for a few weeks and she already has Bob figured out!...


----------



## scent troll

Umadbro said:


> Ocellatus2000, your avatar creeps me right out. It looks like some guy is taking it from behind. What the heck is that?


a guy taking it from behind


----------



## Umadbro

Bahahahaha!!










Still creeps me out.


----------



## scent troll

one more hour of work. its back up in the 80's for another day or 2...im definitely bitter about spending these last few days of summer working. join the club i guess


----------



## Ægir

Not snowing anymore... About 60 and sunny.

Might load up and ride for a few hours in the woods.


----------



## scent troll

hey whats goin on with that fire? its been outta the news so no updates from them


----------



## Ægir

The one I posted pics of a while back is contained and burned out... I will try to get close and get some pics if I can.

The weather is still dry, with some thunderstorms so.... There have been 3 other ones, one up to 400 acres, that were actually closer to my house. Lucky the weather cooperated and they got em out within hours.

And there are still 35 or more active fires in the state, including the 42K acre Gold Pan complex, and several other large ones.


----------



## scent troll

well to what its worth man heres to not losing any property








crazy stuff man. sometimes im glad to live in ohio. nothing ever happens here. most we have to complain about are pot holes in the roads and bitter cold winters.


----------



## Ægir

to that....

Things have kinda started to transition into cold and winter, but I am kinda excited about snow and living in the ski hill parking lot all winter.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Glad to hear all is well!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bawb2u said:


> This site isn't overly active is it? I see maybe 5-6 members that post and that's it. It's all good but I thought that more people would be into piranhas. Maybe it's just because of the nice weather? People are out and about before the white crap hits.


This used to be a great site but there's a huge long sad story about it's sale and virtual death. Now you've got one great person here, that's Aegir and several of the people that caused the death of this site just hanging around out of a sense of inertia or some twisted self-love and a few new people that wandered in and don't know the back story. There's another site for keepers of piranhas that most of the good members went to but the name can't be posted on here.
[/quote]

Well, that's just your opinion and opinions are like assholes...everyone's got one and they usually stink!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

good morning, fellow Furians!...


----------



## scent troll

whats good? trying my best to cruise through this friday. i have a weekend off and plan on relishing it since it'll be the last one off until mid october. by then no doubt it'll be 50 degrees and rainy. to you metric users thats like 15 degrees. or something...


----------



## Umadbro

It's more like 10C and that sh*t is cold.

Enjoy your weekend off! I will be envious as I am working this weekend.

Today is only 17C (63F) so fall is definitely here. Our leaves have already started to change colour.


----------



## Marshall1391

10c.... 17c!!! i f*cking dream of those temperatures! i havn't seen rain in 6 months!! do you know what thats does to an english man!!!!

temperatures have lowered out here though, highest where getting is about 47 in the sun, low 20's at night, jsut cant wait to get back to my little island for the winter!


----------



## scent troll

why is my stupid country on a totally different system then the REST OF THE WORLD?
meters...celcius...ugh


----------



## Umadbro

So what are your big plans this weekend?

I am going to see if I can switch and get Sunday off so I can go to the fair









Farm girl right here, lol. Love checking out the livestock and watching the crash up derby.


----------



## Marshall1391

big plans? well i got 6 hours off tonight, thena 17 holur shift tomorrow followed by 5 hours off... so my weekend will be me moaning about work... haha


----------



## Umadbro

Good freaking grief! 17hr shifts? I would die.... When the heck do you sleep?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well, I've got work on Saturday (just a few hours) and watch some college football!...







...and of'course on Sunday, watch my skins get their asses kicked again!...


----------



## scent troll

im heading to the indians game to watch our last home stand this season and root for a post season apperance. aside from that? running errands, enjoying some sun...and of course grill out side sunday with my gf. then ill be back to work monday for a long week


----------



## Da' Manster!

nothing like a game at the old ball park!...with beer and brats!...


----------



## Umadbro

Well good morning







Its been raining here since last night and doesn't look like it will let up any time soon. Should make for a great derby tonight!


----------



## scent troll

same here








wheres here anyways?


----------



## Marshall1391

Umadbro said:


> Good freaking grief! 17hr shifts? I would die.... When the heck do you sleep?


I'm 21! i dont need sleep! haha, you get used to doing alot of work and not sleeping much, part of life really


----------



## Umadbro

Here is good old Ontario for the moment. It can also be B.C, Saskatchewan or Maui depending on the time of year. I rotate between the 4 depending on the season or job.

I am in my early 30's. I remember all to well the work all day and party all night mentality. I am way to old for that crap now, lol. I am lucky if I make it to midnight







and I need at least 7 hrs of sleep.


----------



## Ægir

Umadbro said:


> Here is good old Ontario for the moment. It can also be B.C, Saskatchewan or Maui depending on the time of year. I rotate between the 4 depending on the season or job.
> 
> I am in my early 30's. I remember all to well the work all day and party all night mentality. I am way to old for that crap now, lol. I am lucky if I make it to midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I need at least 7 hrs of sleep.


This weekend is party all day / night for me.

Atleast 7? I would say you are lucky... I am a 10 hr person, and also an insomniac, which rarely works out.


----------



## Marshall1391

Umadbro said:


> I am in my early 30's. I remember all to well the work all day and party all night mentality. I am way to old for that crap now, lol. I am lucky if I make it to midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I need at least 7 hrs of sleep.


party all night??? nahhh just working! party season comes next month, in which case i get are 3 weeks off, back to work for 2 weeks, then im off for 6 weeks!

my liver has no idea whats coming...


----------



## Umadbro

Bahaha, look out liver! Sounds like you will get a much needed break


----------



## scent troll

great day to bum on the couch watching football today. cold outside. ran around with my gf shopping and got some burgers. now its chill time


----------



## Umadbro

I am also relaxing on this chilly fall Sunday. Might watch Now you see me and snuggle with one of the dogs on the couch. Was going to head to the fair but I hate the cold.

I picked a bunch of plum tomatoes, green peepers and jalepeno peppers from the garden so I might make up some salsa or spaghetti sauce to have for dinner.

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## scent troll

you need an avatar


----------



## Umadbro

I am more curious as to what you wrote before editing it







. As for the avatar I will see what I can do.

And thank god you got rid of that creepy avatar. Though I have no idea what your new one is either


----------



## scent troll

not to change the subject but this is what i think of when i hear someone say "twerking"









thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!

good evening, ladies and gents!...


----------



## Ægir

Crazy weekend with the NW crew

Still trying to piece it together... but I definitely jumped around on those spring stilts, spun fire poi and staff, and danced my ass off until the sun came up.

I didnt loose anything, and actually got my tent set up.... huge improvement from last year









And WTF is up with the chat room? Anybody know how long it has been like that?


----------



## scent troll

manny...bryce...
/nods head at friends and quietly grabs a seat opening up the local paper


----------



## Marshall1391

well, somehow im sunburnt.. managed to avoid it since i got out here but yea, im bright f*cking red right now..


----------



## scent troll

sunburnt ay? nice

hey bryce, did you get my pm?


----------



## Umadbro

Until this whole Miley ordeal I had never even heard of twerking, lol.

Aegir, it sounded like you had a great weekend. Next time you should designated a friend to stay sober and video tape it all so you can share your crazy wild outing









Marshall, how in the world do you get burnt when your uniform covers 95% of your body?







Are you in this video?














And I thought this was the chat room?

There's an actual chat room with real time chat? Lol who knew. Probably requires a flash player so I couldn't use it anyways.


----------



## scent troll

yeah that actual chat room is more or less vacant 99% of the time until we all hook up and agree to get in there to kill time. when it gets going tho its pretty cool.  
nice little perk thats often overlooked.








this is gonna be a long week


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hai guise!....









edit:...and galz!...


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Aegir, it sounded like you had a great weekend. Next time you should designated a friend to stay sober and video tape it all so you can share your crazy wild outing


If I made them stay sober, I cant really call them a friend now can I?









No worries, the Go-Pro was out most of the night. Once I get around to it I will upload and review the footage.


----------



## Ægir

Chat is back online!


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^^...that rocks like an AEROSMITH concert!!!....


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

lol didnt know it was down

*tumbleweed*


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

First wildfires, and now flash floods!...It's the apocalypse!...Just like the book of Revelation says in the bible!...the end of the world is near!...


----------



## scent troll

its just nature. save the magical sky fairy babble for people who dont like thinking.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> its just nature. save the magical sky fairy babble for people who dont like thinking.


and here is god's reply....


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Umadbro

Lol


----------



## scent troll

ill be back tomorrow 
/sips coffee and fades away into the shadows of the night


----------



## Ægir

Ahhh yup, had a great B-day in Montana.


----------



## Da' Manster!

...thanks for sharing!...


----------



## scent troll

minus the crazy light it looks like a regular old campout. what exactly goes on there? looks like a legit place to market some meth


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> minus the crazy light it looks like a regular old campout. what exactly goes on there? looks like a legit place to market some meth


That crazy light is a laser you need a special permit to operate, and can actually light cigarettes from a few feet away









9 stages, and 100something DJs from the northwest, 1500 something people, and in the middle of nowhere for 2 nights / 3 days.

Not saying it was drug free, but more rave / EDM crowd... not junkies or shady people


----------



## scent troll

i dunno if this makes me boring or old but i look at that pic and think how perfect it would be with all that sh*t outta there...and just have a camp fire, a cold drink and a starry sky overhead


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i dunno if this makes me boring or old but i look at that pic and think how perfect it would be with all that sh*t outta there...and just have a camp fire, a cold drink and a starry sky overhead


That happens 5 nights a week man...

Big things like this are fun, especially state wide ones where people come from all over. And they only happen a few times per year so...


----------



## scent troll

is there a lotta ass at those things?


----------



## Ægir

Yes... and very little clothing for the most part.

Good times


----------



## Da' Manster!

kind of reminds of smoked pork hocks and collard greens!...


----------



## scent troll

ahhhh, the sweet sweet release of morning farts
thoughts?


----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ahhhh, the sweet sweet release of morning farts
> thoughts?


not so sweet when your in a room with 7 other blokes...

just got a TV from the CQ, my gym life is suffering! haha


----------



## Umadbro

I am addicted to Team Fortress 2.......


----------



## scent troll

never played it 
/youtubes it


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'm addicted to whiskey sours!...


----------



## scent troll

im addicted to sleep


----------



## Ægir

I am addicted to riding my dirtbike... Getting up at 830 to go for a ride and prob find snow


----------



## scent troll

/is still awake
/lied about the sleep thing


----------



## Marshall1391

4 hours sleep last night, gonna be a late one again today...

whats everyones plans for the day?


----------



## RayW

YAWN.... finally have some time to jump back on here...
Whats new guys???
Today... Headed to NC with the GF to visit her cousin.
You all?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Sup Ray...Glad to see that you are still alive!..I thought that the mafia had finally caught up with you!...


----------



## scent troll

my plans this weekend are the same as next weekend. work half of it away...try to squeeze in as much fun as humanly possible in one day off while obtaining maximum sleeping in


----------



## Marshall1391

my day today, still tired, got crashed out earlier for a suspected IED just outside of camp, turns out it was half a foam matress...


----------



## scent troll

sounds like a lovely country.








stay safe brother


----------



## RayW

MATTRESS BOMB! I have friends that have been in the sand my friend. Everything out there is suspicious... I mimic OCE... Stay safe man


----------



## bob351

Ocellatus2000 said:


> sounds like a lovely country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay safe brother


It was at one point...


----------



## Ægir

bob351 said:


> sounds like a lovely country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay safe brother


It was at one point...
[/quote]

Yeah, during the last ice age.


----------



## bob351

Afghanistan? Go look at the old pictures of it before both the war with the soviets and the war on terror.


----------



## Marshall1391

Ægir said:


> sounds like a lovely country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay safe brother


It was at one point...
[/quote]

Yeah, during the last ice age.
[/quote]

or the 50's as some people call it haha! it was the first time the country had seen 10 years of peace for like, 5-600 years... and since then its not really been peacfull. i think this is the 4th or 5th time the british have invaded this place, like always, bloody americans joining in late again! hahahahah


----------



## Ægir

bob351 said:


> Afghanistan? Go look at the old pictures of it before both the war with the soviets and the war on terror.


And look at pictures of Germany and Europe when Hitler came into power... Looks f*cking sweet, but sure wouldnt want to be there would ya?

The middle east has always, from the beginning of time, been in a religious conflict (one group or another) and people killing people.


----------



## bob351

Sure but im jewish... If I was a white christian at the time then why not? Same sh*t if I was a muslim living in 60s era Afghanistan.

Everywhere on earth has always been in conflict.


----------



## scent troll

/sits back and watches geo-political debate take shape


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Afghanistan is better then america in every way shape and form. including its wonderful and brilliant peace loving yet hearty inhabitants. 
thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!

but we have Aegir and they don't!...


----------



## bob351

afgan women are not obese... american woman are obese... ship me to afghanistan before id ever f*ck an american woman.

Hell the american people have their own gravitational pull.


----------



## scent troll

^








not even remotely exagerated. afghan > american all day ear day


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

i wish american women had the natural beauty of the rugged, wirey haired afghan woman. body hair as dark as a 1000 midnights...eyes as peircing as a jihadist. truer beauty....there has never been another


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...







...oh well, off to work!...be back later on tonight fellas!...


----------



## scent troll

AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i wish american women had the natural beauty of the rugged, wirey haired afghan woman. body hair as dark as a 1000 midnights...eyes as peircing as a jihadist. truer beauty....there has never been another


nahh they're shaven, its actually a massive part of the culture here


----------



## Ægir

bob351 said:


> afgan women are not obese... american woman are obese... ship me to afghanistan before id ever f*ck an american woman.
> 
> Hell the american people have their own gravitational pull.


Everything you say is just a generalized statement based on a stereotype, you should travel and get out more.

Maybe I am just lucky to live in an outdoorsy, athletic, college town where the average girl is an 8.5794 and could beat the sh*t out of Bob.


----------



## bob351

I was kidding, and being an asshole.


----------



## scent troll

i wasnt. i seriously want an unshaven afghan woman to sit on my face.
thoughts?


----------



## Ægir

bob351 said:


> i wasnt. i seriously want an unshaven afghan woman to sit on my face.
> thoughts?


Burka (Burqa) or no?


----------



## scent troll

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyno...i dunno. maybe.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i wasnt. i seriously want an unshaven afghan woman to sit on my face.
> thoughts?


go for it, brah!....


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Game Day!...


----------



## scent troll

*LETS GO BROWNS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Da' Manster!

looking good so far!!...up 7 - 3 at halftime!....


----------



## scent troll

we won baby AND the indians clinched the top playoff wild card spot. 
hows your stupid fgt redskins doing?


----------



## bob351

Congrats, f*cking jays better do some sh*t next year... every time I watch sports net seems like the redskins are sucking dick.


----------



## scent troll

everything in the DC area suck big floppy donkey dicks


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...sounds like a bitter Cleveland fan to me!...











bob351 said:


> Congrats, f*cking jays better do some sh*t next year... every time I watch sports net seems like the redskins are sucking dick.


yes, we got off to an 0 - 3 start this year and have looked like sh*t so far but we did get a win yesterday against the Oakland Raiders!...Baby steps!...


----------



## scent troll

i make fun of your shitty corrupt city and im bitter about cleveland? 
logic really is a dying trait in your isnt it


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i make fun of your shitty corrupt city and im bitter about cleveland?
> logic really is a dying trait in your isnt it


You are a bitter Cleveland fan, not bitter _about_ Cleveland...


----------



## scent troll

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ægir

Nahhhh


----------



## scent troll




----------



## RayW

Who cares about football... a sport of barbarians!

anyone catch the Bocce Ball south eastern subdivision pro-am double elimination tournament?

side note...(F'in Flacco)


----------



## scent troll

no one knows or cares about whatever gay activity that is Ray

sincerely, everyone ever in the history of everywhere


----------



## RayW

But its the best sport! I can't believe there are No followers?!?!?!

I had to pick another sport to watch this year since the Ravens are sucking... Ill look for a different one to watch...lol


----------



## scent troll

ill admit Bocce Ball south eastern subdivision pro-am double elimination tournament does have its appealing traits. i just cant get into it because my city doesnt have a team yet


----------



## RayW

Ahhh yes... that could be a problem... Home team spirit usually helps drive ones thirst for the game...

Over here in MD we have a few teams... My home team are the "WTF is Bocce Ball" team they generally just sit around and drink beer... which is great cause I can follow the game easily... I am thinking about trying out next year.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

the closest team we have are the Sally FatFingers out of Toledo. but theyre not really anything id root for. their coach Derwin Shmitz is a michigan guy which means i dont root for them


----------



## Marshall1391

saw the steelers throw the game away with 16 seconds on the clock today... i like hand egg... its kinda like rugby but for people who are scared of getting hurt...

thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!

I feel good today!...I chose to take the night off!...


----------



## RayW

Govt Shut down.....


----------



## scent troll

OMG hand egg!







i NEVERRRR heard that before


----------



## Umadbro

LMAO







Good one Marshall


----------



## scent troll

obvious troll account is obvious


----------



## Ægir

RayW said:


> Govt Shut down.....


Oh, no worries... Congress and most of em still get paid.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Good afternoon, ladies and gents!...


----------



## Umadbro

Omg, I worked my butt off this weekend. Crazy cat house is completed, the veggie gardens have been stripped, installed electrical to the chicken coop, insulated the coop, worked all weekend and am getting ready for the cold stuff!


----------



## scent troll

that sounds like rewarding work at least. i attempted to sell foreign people auto parts and went hiking with my gf



Ægir said:


> Govt Shut down.....


Oh, no worries... Congress and most of em still get paid.
[/quote]
quite...the assholes who caused it are immune to its effects.
sh*t truly rolls downhill


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well we all knew this was going to happen with Obamacare...A lot of people are against it, especially Republicans and radical far right zealots!..they are determined to do away with it once and for all with no alternative or compromise and/or their "version" of how healthcare should be run in this country!...


----------



## scent troll

heres my proposal for a different health care. put a shotgun in your mouth

now stfu and lets talk about the weather or something


----------



## Da' Manster!

right now, it's perfect!...Clear, evening skies and about 65'ish!...


----------



## scent troll

i know right! 
so sad this time of year though. you know whats right around the corner. coldnesssss


----------



## Ægir

CHAT


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Ægir

Sorry, there was a knock at the door and I got "distracted"


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Ægir

Naw, try:


----------



## Marshall1391

she's pretty amazing looking, crap film though...


----------



## scent troll

what marshall said...
has never been more false!!!!!!!!!!!!
BEST.......MOVIE..........EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Da' Manster!

High 80's today...time to turn the AC back on!...


----------



## scent troll

thumbs down? wow man...ill take 80s all day ear day


----------



## Da' Manster!

I prefer the cooler weather.


----------



## scent troll

true true...me too
but with that said we get what, 8 months of cool or cold as f*ck weather...and 3 good nice hot as f*ck months and the remaining 1 month "perfect" weather.

ill enjoy this "perfect" time of year while it lasts


----------



## Da' Manster!

can't argue that!...


----------



## scent troll

its the internet. you can argue everything. even if you agree with it i suggest you do. or else the internet would cease to exist in its current glorious state.

/round house kicks manny in the neck
YOU FOOL!!!!!! YOUVE MESSED WITH THE NATURAL ORDER OF THINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

k


----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what marshall said...
> has never been more false!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BEST.......MOVIE..........EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


wouldnt go for best, wouldnt even go for most average haha, im more of a gangster film kind of guy; Casino, Usual Suspects, Lockstock, these... these are the films of the gods...


----------



## scent troll

you forgot doni brasco.
best gangster movie in the history of everything


----------



## Marshall1391

well i were'nt gonna smash out a whole list of every gangster film, would be here for a while haha


----------



## scent troll

do it...smash it out. top 10 gangster films ever. go


----------



## Marshall1391

being english, and from london, top dog is Lockstock followed by Snatch, then id go for usual suspects, the twist at the end with kaiser soser is just unreal, then love honor and obey, the god fathers (consider there only 1 film, third was sh*t, 2nd werent terrible), resovoir dogs, casino, rock n'rolla, pulp fiction, american gangster...

in that order for the top 10 ive got on my head


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Marshall1391

thats ok, you replied with a .gif so im guessing you searched that which would have taken longer than if you actually read it. i feel appreciated enough that you'd dothat for me.


----------



## scent troll

thats the spirit









by the way...the movie you mentioned "snatch"
the hell language do those people speak? is that welsh?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Umadbro

That list is pretty good but I am surprised that Scarface didn't make the cut but Snatch did, lol.


----------



## scent troll

*muffled gunshot*


----------



## Da' Manster!

I don't care what anybody says but "WILLOW" is a damn good movie!!!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin'...


----------



## Marshall1391

haha who you on about? mikey the pikey, inwhich case, its just pikey... if your on about bricktop tommy and turkish, thats cockney, east london, pretty much how i talk..


----------



## scent troll

Marshall1391 said:


> haha who you on about? mikey the pikey, inwhich case, its just pikey... if your on about bricktop tommy and turkish, thats cockney, east london, pretty much how i talk..


----------



## Da' Manster!

Marshall1391 said:


> haha who you on about? mikey the pikey, inwhich case, its just pikey... if your on about bricktop tommy and turkish, thats cockney, east london, pretty much how i talk..


----------



## Marshall1391

haha, any of you actually seen snatch?


----------



## scent troll

yes..twice
love it


----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> haha, any of you actually seen snatch?


Quite a few times, have eaten it also....

Oh, the movie?

Yeah, its great too!


----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> haha, any of you actually seen snatch?


Quite a few times, have eaten it also....

Oh, the movie?

Yeah, its great too!
[/quote]


----------



## Ægir




----------



## Da' Manster!

Damn Bryce!!...Stole my thunder!!!....


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

off to work!...be back later!....


----------



## scent troll

^ #pwnt


----------



## Da' Manster!

Time to watch my Braves take on the Dodgers tonight!....


----------



## scent troll

you fuckin serious? youre gonna watch boring ass baseball over football? nfl network. browns vs bills


----------



## Da' Manster!

I just turned the game off!..so damn disgusted with my Braves now!...same typical BS that they have been doing for years!...pitching gets lit up and the hitters can't do jack sh*t!...


----------



## scent troll

welcome to cleveland


----------



## Da' Manster!

i feel ur pain, boo!...


----------



## scent troll

*brohug*


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

rise and shine!....


----------



## scent troll

sup
todays a sh*t day already
thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^..it is what it is


----------



## scent troll

fair enough point
whats on the menu tonight for dinner?


----------



## Da' Manster!

barbecued spare ribs, garlic mashed potatoes, and corn on the cob!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

that was some good eatin's!...


----------



## scent troll

i had cobb salad and coconut water. 
had to eat lighter tonight on account of being up at 230am last night pooping out 98 degree liquid


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i had cobb salad and coconut water.
> had to eat lighter tonight on account of being up at 230am last night pooping out 98 degree *liquid*


Taco bell or McDonalds?

Salad and Coconut water....


----------



## Da' Manster!

Taco Bell is fraudulently advertising and misleading customers again!...they are advertising $5 Locos boxes but yet everywhere I go they are $6.50!...that's pretty deceptive if you ask me...It's not the money, it's the principle of it!...


----------



## scent troll

stfu you emo bitch and just buy a god damn taco


----------



## Marshall1391

i want a taco now...


----------



## scent troll

do you have tacos in britishland? fish n chips fo ya guvnuh?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> do you have tacos in britishland? fish n chips fo ya guvnuh?


just quit right now with the phony British accent!...


----------



## scent troll

how can font have an accent? i typed, i didnt speak. 
lay off the drugs


----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> do you have tacos in britishland? fish n chips fo ya guvnuh?


we dont have things like taco bells or sh*t, but you get mexican resturants, see its more of a novelty over here..


----------



## scent troll

here we have a taco bell every few miles. or 2.34 kilometers or whatever the rest of the world measures by. 
speaking of units of measurement...why the hell is everyone on the metric system but us?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> here we have a taco bell every few miles. or 2.34 kilometers or whatever the rest of the world measures by.
> speaking of units of measurement...why the hell is everyone on the metric system but us?


and don't forget about Liberia and Myanmar!...









http://news.softpedia.com/news/Why-Didn-039-t-Americans-Adopt-the-Metric-System-57707.shtml


----------



## Da' Manster!

Going to a party right now!...talk to you lads tomorrow!...


----------



## scent troll

partys = rape that kid tied up in your basement i assume


----------



## RayW

Why not metric? MURICA! thats why.... What I want to know is why every vehicle I have ever owned foreign or domestic has both standard and metric hardware...

I hear manster sells the best roofies....


----------



## scent troll

pro metric or not...last i checked its our flag thats on the moon


----------



## RayW

Eh... I kinda typed that wrong now that i re-read.... let me rephrase....lol....

I meant we don't use metric because we are MURICA! I will never hate on our country.... I work hard for our country.... also ... I have a hat that says "two time undisputed world war champions" with a big american flag on it... yes... I am a *******....


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> pro metric or not...last i checked its our flag thats on the moon


going on past achievments? british empire, largest empire this world has ever seen, ever...

and you where a bit late to both of those weren't you? and im sure you didnt put exactly a large boot print on the ground for the first...


----------



## scent troll

going on past achievements i see. tell me largest empire...hows that lonely little island you have left now?
and speaking of america...hows those colonies you used to rule? oh thats right...farmers and peasants rose up and kicked your dumb asses back across the ocean


----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> going on past achievements i see. tell me largest empire...hows that lonely little island you have left now?
> and speaking of america...hows those colonies you used to rule? oh thats right...*farmers and peasants rose up and kicked your dumb asses back across the ocean*


knowledge of the land is much greater than fighting power... vietnam, iraq, afghanistan, need i say more?

and as for my tiny little island, im not to sure how its doing, i havn't seen those beautiful shores since june due to being out in this dust bowl due to one of your old leaders who you all saw fit to appoint...


----------



## scent troll

Marshall1391 said:


> i havn't seen those beautiful shores since june due to being out in this dust bowl due to one of your old leaders who you all saw fit to appoint...


see hundreds of years later youre still our bitches
now get back to war bitch


----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i havn't seen those beautiful shores since june due to being out in this dust bowl due to one of your old leaders who you all saw fit to appoint...


see hundreds of years later youre still our bitches
now get back to war bitch 








[/quote]

nahh, you lot where just too damn dumb to realise the mistake you made when invading this country


----------



## scent troll

as dumb as you were choosing to join the service and finding yourself stuck in some armpit corner of the world instead of getting an education and career? duly noted


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Marshall1391

Ocellatus2000 said:


> as dumb as you were choosing to join the service and finding yourself stuck in some armpit corner of the world instead of getting an education and career? duly noted


actually i had an apprenticeship in mechanics before the army, looking at getting it back in the next year. also finished school with 7 A-C's, not amazing but better than most expect, not everyone who joins the infantry is a fucktard. everyone just thinks that because we're cannon fodder... so cheers for that.


----------



## Da' Manster!

In other news, good game between Dallas and Denver!...


----------



## scent troll

i know manny holy hell
who saw romo passing for record breaking yards

very surprising game


----------



## Ægir

Just got back from some shooting...

Now that FWP and part of the government doesnt get paid, lots more places to go and not get tickets.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i know manny holy hell
> who saw romo passing for record breaking yards
> 
> very surprising game


One of the best games I've ever seen!...51 - 48 and both offenses unstoppable!...







...and even sweeter that our arch rival the Cowgirls lost!...which means next Sunday's night game between us and them is for first place in the NFC East!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

just watched the conjuring 
wish me luck sleeping


----------



## RayW

back to work... not sure what we can really do tho...

had plans for today too dangit


----------



## Da' Manster!

Getting ready for this tropical storm that is supposed to hit us today and tomorrow!...


----------



## RayW

yea... i was gonna paint the block walls in my basement this afternoon.... prolly not a good idea with all the rain coming....ugh... Well I should have time to get cracking on my new fish tank install!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^..now that's a plan!...


----------



## RayW

gonna clean out the the last of the gravel and water... clean up the glass real good... maybe even apply a black background... going to also start rinsing out the used gravel that came with the tank in water from my current tank... I figure after a few water changes I can get the metric ton of gravel clean of debris...


----------



## Da' Manster!

still pissin' like a racehorse here!...but we need the rain badly!..


----------



## bob351

Why its coming up on winter, fall harvest is sh*t when its wet, fruit rots, veggies go bad, risk of frost and a waterlogged ground is a recipe for fucked up roads and sh*t... its a terrible time for lots of rain.


----------



## Da' Manster!

because we had a very dry summer...


----------



## bob351

well what the f*ck good is it going to do now, leaves are falling off trees and sh*t is being harvested... save it for winter


----------



## Da' Manster!

bob351 said:


> well what the f*ck good is it going to do now, leaves are falling off trees and sh*t is being harvested... save it for winter


k


----------



## scent troll

agreed on everything stated above. even the stuff i dont agree with


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well, it finally stopped raining!!....


----------



## Da' Manster!

Rise and shine!...


----------



## Trigga

Edit: too hight this morning


----------



## scent troll

yeah man we got dumped on sunday night..woke up monday and BAM! its fall. glad i got out sunday with the gf to enjoy the weather cuz i think 75+ degree temps are byebye until next may


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hell yes, Mike!...we got 65 and a little breeze right now!...every window in the house is opened!...


----------



## scent troll

love watching the sun rise...shine...and set. from inside at work








fml


----------



## Ægir

Could be worse man, you can see outside....

I am pretty sure I broke my tailbone a few days ago, at least you can comfortably sit while you pass the time.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Could be worse man, you can see outside....
> 
> I am pretty sure I broke my tailbone a few days ago, at least you can comfortably sit while you pass the time.


damn, that sucks Bryce!...broken tailbone's!...







...get well soon!...


----------



## scent troll

/doesnt care about bryces comfort.

you probably broke your tailbone doing some life long amazing memory and having the time of your life. all im doing is watching the clock waiting for the sweet release of death to end this suffering.







looks like clouds tomorrow


----------



## Da' Manster!

Watching "The Serpent and the Rainbow"!...pretty cool horror movie that came out in 1988 dealing with Voodoo...starring Bill Pullman.


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /doesnt care about bryces comfort.
> 
> you probably broke your tailbone doing some life long amazing memory and having the time of your life. all im doing is watching the clock waiting for the sweet release of death to end this suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like clouds tomorrow


Meh, moving a dresser alone and stepped out of the back of my truck, caught the corner of the tailgate about 2" before my feet hit the ground

Rolled around holding my B hole and screaming some profanity

Didnt drop or hurt the dresser, and didnt bleed from my ass = win

I mean, yeah I was fighting a Grizzly with my bare (not to be confused with bear) hands and....


----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> caught the corner of the tailgate about 2" before my feet hit the ground


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, pretty much...


----------



## Da' Manster!

I want to go to Bryce Canyon...


----------



## Ægir

Been there, pretty neat... Although kinda a tourist trap like many national parks.

Tried to make away with a sign but, no go.


----------



## scent troll

f*ck*NG PHONE ALARM WENT OFF RIGHT IN MY EAR WHEN I WAS HALF ASLEEP


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...Hate when that happens!...good morning to all!...


----------



## scent troll

theres nothin good about this morning 
*sips coffee slowly...glares at the phone with all lines lit*
/sound of the PA system fades out into a thumping heart beat as the camera slowly zooms closer to my face showing distain and anger at the world around him


----------



## RayW

Anyones afternoon any better than this AM? All routes to work this AM were F'd... ped got hit on 295... who the F walks on 295... ugh... both sides shut down.

on a good note... we may be adopting another dog!

Bryce... sorry about your tail bone... was thinking it was going to be an epic story of something awesome like on a dirtbike or some crap... instead it was just an epicly funny short story ending with you rolling around grabbing you ass... hope you feel better soon.

We moved my tank last night to the stand... my buddy "adjusted" his hands with no notice and we almost dropped it. My body slamming into the wall stopped it from falling over and crushing me....


----------



## scent troll

RayW said:


> We moved my tank last night to the stand... my buddy "adjusted" his hands with no notice and we almost dropped it. My body slamming into the wall stopped it from falling over and crushing me....











close call man! jesus that could have gone bad. im sure he got an ear full


----------



## RayW

well...he burnt his leg on the worklight I was using to light up the tank to clean the glass... so we were even I guess...lol... but my back freakin' hurts


----------



## Da' Manster!

that would have sucked to break a 150 gallon tank!...







....glad things worked out for you!...


----------



## Ægir

Yeah man, glad it worked out! Dropping a tank can turn ugly fast with large shards of glass flying around.

I will never forget moving a few big tanks, especially the old 125 gal sump and 155bowfront in-wall in the basement.... down the stairs to a landing where it had to be stood up on end and then basically lifted straight up to make the corner. Taking it out was even more fun when you are fighting gravity.

Such a relief when you get them on the stand, even more of a relief when they hold water


----------



## scent troll

when i was younger...like maybe 13, i used to have 2 ten gallon tanks. my first tanks. this was when i was a total newb to the hobby. i used to clean the entire tank during water changes. meaning i would empty the tank, carry it over to the utility sink and rinse the gravel. a total break down and re fill. needless to say this was before i knew about establishing water, bacteria blah blah blah.

well one day i was carrying the tank which had a good 2 gallons of dirty water still in it. wouldnt ya know, i knock the post of my bed and the bottom glass just gives to stank fish water rushing out all over my feet and bed and carpet. all i could think of to do was stand there letting it drain going "oh...oh no...oh god no..."

thank god for having a second tank.


----------



## Da' Manster!

funny how all of us in the hobby have a horror story of some kind to tell!...Just last year, the 30 gallon tank that I raised my RRS he was 8 - 9 inches long and probably one of the biggest ones you'll ever find...I posted pics over at Keepers and I'll try to find them and post them here so you can see what a specimen he was....anyhow, the week I sold him my tank had sprung a leak!...talk about luck!..the fact that I was able to sell him before the leak which happened a couple days later otherwise I would have lost a prized specimen!...Also, if I wasn't home when this happened, it would have done some water damage in my bedroom.


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, I have a few "letting the hose run" or "making RO/DI water like a dipshit" stories that resulted in 30-100 gallons of water onto the floor.

Have sense utilized amazing technology to prevent simple mistakes... a 2$ float valve and an egg timer


----------



## scent troll

my ass hurts from sitting

suggestions?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Here are some pics of the RRS that I raised in the 30 gallon tank....










============================================================================================










==============================================================================================










=================================================================================================


----------



## scent troll

dat fish


----------



## Da' Manster!

One my best prized specimens of all-time, Mike!...Him and Samson my top two!....







...like I mentioned in post #1524, he would have died if I didn't sell him a couple of days earlier because that 30 gallon tank he was living in had sprung a leak!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## RayW

That is a freakin' awesome fish man! Glad the tank leaked after you sold him.

One thing I learned... next time... 4 people to move that tank... two just wasn't enough...lol

I cleaned my gravel last night... going to fill the tank tonight and get the filter running... still have lots of other work to do...

going to take you guys advice and just take some river rocks from the state park near my house for decor and boil them. may request more info on that later...


----------



## Da' Manster!

not a bad choice Ray considering that it will be pissing all day long weather wise.


----------



## scent troll

whats good today gents? hows life treatin everyone thus far?


----------



## RayW

its pissing like manster said... sucks... just gonna do tank work and order some crap for it tonight... please check out my new post and comment in the tank section (i may use my 150g tank post) so I can order shiz tonight...

Sup wit you buddy?


----------



## scent troll

workin...livin the dream
not a whole lot


----------



## RayW

....currently i am being barraged by a bunch of emails from the GF about adopting a dog...


----------



## scent troll

RayW said:


> ....currently i am being barraged by a bunch of emails from the GF about adopting a dog...


lol what kinda dog?


----------



## Da' Manster!

A bulldog or a German Shepherd!...


----------



## scent troll

wait what? why are you answering for someone else


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...not answering for him, just giving my opinion....problem?


----------



## scent troll

yes, very much so. you should have started the statement as "heres what i want" or "in my opinion" rather then make the statement. it would have avoided confusion and would have saved millions of lives. 
thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yes, very much so. you should have started the statement as "heres what i want" or "in my opinion" rather then make the statement. it would have avoided confusion and would have saved millions of lives.
> thoughts?


you mean I'm responsible for the deaths of innocent millions?!!...ohh!..the horror!!!....


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


> you mean I'm responsible for the deaths of innocent millions?!!...ohh!..the horror!!!....


Yes that is a fact, the death of millions and millions.... of my innocent brain cells


----------



## RayW

Its a Pit Mix.... Did I save millions of lives?!?!!?







We already have a Chocolate lab named Lynch.... hes technically mine... and my GF wants a dog and we want to rescue one...

So I will have inherently dangerous fish and an inherently dangerous dog (according to O'Malley)

I do like bulldogs....but not the typical english bulls... they are pretty much worthless... ever see one walking in the summer? they can't they will stroke out...lol... but they look cool on your sofa!

But in general I do love the many bull breeds!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Post pics when you get him/her Ray!...


----------



## Ægir

I have a pit cross that I rescued 4 or 5 years ago... smart as hell, and loyal as can be.

Go for it!


----------



## Da' Manster!

how many dogs you got, Bryce?...do you still have the German short-haired pointer?...He rocked!...


----------



## RayW

Will deff. post pics!

My uncle (grandmas Brother) has two German Short Hair pointers... they are beautiful. Both of his are show and field trials dogs... very highly decorated... One named Ozzy and one I can't remember off hand...lol.. I only see them like 2 times a year. His arent very personable since they are show dogs...but they look good! Would love to meet one that is actually a pet to get a better sense of how they really are....


----------



## scent troll

good taste in dog. usually when someone says their girlfriend is nudging them for a dog its usually a tiny little sh*t dog they wanna carry in their purse


----------



## Da' Manster!

RayW said:


> Will deff. post pics!
> 
> My uncle (grandmas Brother) has two German Short Hair pointers... they are beautiful. Both of his are show and field trials dogs... very highly decorated... One named Ozzy and one I can't remember off hand...lol.. I only see them like 2 times a year. His arent very personable since they are show dogs...but they look good! Would love to meet one that is actually a pet to get a better sense of how they really are....


I'll say this much...They are full of energy and need to run around and stay active in order to be happy...those dogs can go for 24/7!...


----------



## scent troll

youve never even had one, youre just mindlessly adding to the conversation. 
problem?


----------



## RayW

AH! Yea... guy in the office has a toy poodle... thats what his GF wanted...

My girl originally wanted a lab... but she saw some "sweet" pits up for adoption.

it is a good generalization that they are in go mode non-stop... BUT my friend had a female named peppy... she was in go mode until she was like 3yr old... then it was like flipping a switch... she liked running with him... but other than that she just slept on the sofa...lol


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


> how many dogs you got, Bryce?...do you still have the German short-haired pointer?...He rocked!...


3
I have Piper, the pit cross.

And we have 2 "family" dogs, the GSP and Weimer.... Sadly they are both 15 now, and we are prob going to put the weimer down within a few weeks. She is kinda starting to loose it, and has had a problem with her hips.

Actually just found some old pictures on a job site where Gretta (the GSP) is climbing an extension ladder onto the second story roof... Just to get closer to the birds.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...sorry to hear, bro!...those dogs have had great lives making it to 15!...







...I remember your avatar where Gretta jumps up at you!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Watcha doing this weekend?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

gotta work in the rain today!...


----------



## scent troll

just got home from hiking and a farmers market. and we ate at this bomb ass italian sub joint in akron. pretty nice ass day overall. and theres still tomorrow to look forward to


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...Ocellatus loves his pepsi!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

coolest skulls of all-time!...Hello shiny, sparkling, raspberry ones!...


----------



## scent troll

i vote we change the 10k+ skulls to the jet black ones. gold sucks. i want black with red eyes


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i vote we change the 10k+ skulls to the jet black ones. gold sucks. i want black with red eyes


you don't mess with the gold skulls, son!....although I do agree with your assessment of the situation!...


----------



## scent troll

things are meant to be changed. besides gold sucks. id rather have obsidean...or however its spelled

comon its halloween its time to be dark and spooky


----------



## Da' Manster!

how about some evil jack-o'latern's!!!....


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Trigga

Jackolanterns?!!! YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Da' Manster!

does anybody on here have the know-how or software to do it?!...I say go for it!...


----------



## Trigga

Dmansters understanding of sarcasm is similar to a child's understanding of a 40 yr olds "weewee" playing tag with his face

Horrible idea buddy


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Trigga

Da said:


> i vote we change the 10k+ skulls to the jet black ones. gold sucks. i want black with red eyes


you don't mess with the gold skulls, son!....although I do agree with your assessment of the situation!...








[/quote]
What?


----------



## scent troll

right? he basically said "i dont agree with you, but i agree with you"
tell tail sign of severe onset retardation


----------



## RayW

....I just have plain skulls...

also.... I am going to post some pics of the new dog tomorrow...


----------



## scent troll

k


----------



## RayW

Glad to be off tomorrow.... going to go hunting ... and my new FX6 should be on the porch tomorrow night when I get home!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> right? he basically said "i dont agree with you, but i agree with you"
> tell tail sign of severe onset retardation


since you seem to have a comprehension problem, I was trying to say that I don't mind keeping the gold skulls, but black skulls with red eyes would look pretty bad ass as well!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Trigga said:


> Dmansters understanding of sarcasm is similar to a child's understanding of a 40 yr olds "weewee" playing tag with his face
> 
> Horrible idea buddy


you should have a good understanding of 40 year olds "weewee"'s after spending some time in the slammer!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin'....


----------



## scent troll

morning.


----------



## Da' Manster!

beautiful, sunny, and 65'ish....


----------



## scent troll

yeah real pretty from inside work


----------



## Da' Manster!

Wing and beer night at my local sports bar!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

yep...its tuesday. and i work straight til sunday


----------



## Da' Manster!

Join the club, Mike!...I'm working everyday this week as well!...


----------



## scent troll

screw this club. 
i wanna be a welfare scumbag like the rest of the country


----------



## Ægir

Ocellatus2000 said:


> screw this club.
> i wanna be a welfare scumbag like the rest of the country


Yeah, but my dignity and respect for my families name wont let me...

Morals are such a bitch sometimes.

Speaking of, any of the food stamp looting happen in your area?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bryce,
you have any projects coming up as far as work goes?


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


> Bryce,
> you have any projects coming up as far as work goes?


Been loaded up with all sorts of things... actually turned down a few to keep from going crazy.

A big tile shower, some masonry and stone work, and still rolling on a project I started months ago that has snowballed into 3 more lists of stuff in the house. Going to be finishing some more cabinets, doors, and trim soon... and hopefully get to a pair of kickass end tables for a friend, and the canopy for my tank.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...Cool, man!...







...you certainly earn your money and do it the old fashioned way...with sweat, blood, and tears!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

SUP BRAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Senators reach debt deal!...Government shutdown ends!....


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


> Senators reach debt deal!...Government shutdown ends!....


Oh joy... cant wait to read about the "deal" that really just postpones the problem until he is out of office, and racks up a bunch more debt.


----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> Senators reach debt deal!...Government shutdown ends!....


Oh joy... cant wait to read about the "deal" that really just postpones the problem until he is out of office, and racks up a bunch more debt.
[/quote]
^^^^^^^^^^ nothing more needs be said. spot on


----------



## Da' Manster!

true, true...It only postpones the inevitable until February...it's just a temporary fix and that is all...raising the debt ceiling to fix our problems is the equivalent of rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic!...


----------



## Ægir

This is about the most logical and on spot thing I have heard through the entire ordeal


----------



## scent troll

too bad that guy isnt in office. its a damn shame but the real fact is in this country to ascend to the level of congress or president you have to be one of them. in the pockets of the corrupt. so by rule we'll never have an honest "for the people" president.

that guy was spot on though 







you america


----------



## Da' Manster!

make it unanimous!...dylan ratigan for president!...







...spot on about the system being corrupt and the US getting gutted by trades, banks, etc!...Spot on!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Taxation without representation!...


----------



## Ægir

And for all the crooks who manipulated the food stamp thing a few days ago... I think they should forfeit their rights to any government handouts FOREVER.

You know walmart has all the security footage and their names


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^....


----------



## Da' Manster!

good night!...


----------



## Ægir

buenos noches senor


----------



## Da' Manster!

good morning!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> buenos noches senor


Yasou!, Re Bryce!


----------



## scent troll

what goin on sluts?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

like a bawse
(void of context)


----------



## Trigga

Ægir said:


> And for all the crooks who manipulated the food stamp thing a few days ago... I think they should forfeit their rights to any government handouts FOREVER.
> 
> You know walmart has all the security footage and their names


 Can u blame em? Poor bastards, govt effed up they should take the L

Or maybe walmart should since I heard there orders where to keep ringing them through when someyhing wad clearly wrong


----------



## Ægir

Trigga said:


> Can u blame em? Poor bastards, govt effed up they should take the L
> 
> Or maybe walmart should since I heard there orders where to keep ringing them through when someyhing wad clearly wrong


Yes, I can blame them... they knew it was wrong and its the same as robbing a store. I dont have a problem with welfare, I have a problem with people that manipulate the system and take advantage. And I dont really consider the computer system being down as "the govt effed up"

Walmart will likely end up paying the bill anyways, you know the people who stole and the govt dont have the money to pay em back.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well said Bryce...Some people like Trigga, you have to draw a picture...he probably thinks it's alright to loot, ravage, and pillage after a perceived "unjust" verdict as well...


----------



## scent troll

Trigga said:


> Can u blame em? Poor bastards, govt effed up they should take the L
> 
> Or maybe walmart should since I heard there orders where to keep ringing them through when someyhing wad clearly wrong


typical fuckin attitude of the entitlement generation. can you blame them? for knowingly taking advantage of other peoples hard earned tax dollars the government takes and throws out to people who have a "f*ck you" attitude? no man, you can plenty blame them. sincerely there are people who for whatever rhyme or reason need some assistance while they bounce back...but we're not talking about those people are we? you know damn well the MILLIONS of welfare leeches that feed off of my/our hard paid for tax dollars are taking advantage of the system.

im sick of this attitude that its "government money" too. or that the government pays for it. bitch, where the f*ck do you think the government gets ALL of its money? right out of MY mother f*cking pockets. sh*t if i was able to keep HALF the taxes they took my lifestyle would dramatically improve! and you're gonna sit there and say "can you blame them?"

know what the difference between pieces of sh*t like you and people like me are? im hard up on cash all the same. i have to watch what i spend and some weeks i have to pick between dining out and filling my gas tank. but I refuse to take other peoples money to ease my hardships and just keep working my ass of to slowly creep up to better income...where people like you hold you hand out with this "im owed this" attitude.

truly, from the bottom of my heart, f*ck you and f*ck everyone like you trigga. scum bag sack of sh*t


----------



## Ægir




----------



## Trigga

Nobody ever handed me sh*t, I'm thinking about the families that barely have two meals a day that could finally stock their fridge

You selfish bastards


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...Selfish don't have a damn thing to do with it...not when my hard earned tax dollars are going to subsidize these welfare programs and funds that are available for those who *REALLY* need it!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Umadbro

Whoa.... It got serious up in here.


----------



## scent troll

sup


----------



## Da' Manster!

Umadbro said:


> Whoa.... It got serious up in here.


Hi Chris!...







....where you've been hiding?...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


Actually, some states are thinking about passing legislation to this effect which I'm all in favor!...but then you know the race card will be played and/or infringing on someone's rights and privacy, or some BS like that.


----------



## scent troll

far as im concerned when the state is taking care of you, you forfeit your rights to those luxuries. 
ok sure, we'll take care of you. but were gonna know what you're eating, drinking and you best damn believe if you can support a drug habit, you sure as f*ck dont need our tax dollars.

common...........f*cking............sense...........


----------



## Trigga

Greatest country in the world


----------



## scent troll

Trigga said:


> Greatest country in the world


yeah id think that too if i just sat back on my lazy ass getting welfare checks in the mail every month. gettin paid to be alive







the good life
enjoy your new iphone and ps4 when they come out bro. courtesy of the greatest country on earth


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

sup da-manny manny fo fanny brizzle boo?


----------



## Trigga

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Greatest country in the world


yeah id think that too if i just sat back on my lazy ass getting welfare checks in the mail every month. gettin paid to be alive







the good life
enjoy your new iphone and ps4 when they come out bro. courtesy of the greatest country on earth
[/quote]

Lol china?

I know neither of those products are gonna say made in usa


----------



## scent troll

typical. you missed the point. apparently your walnut sized brain couldnt put together i was refering to the millions of scum sucking welfare scumbags who somehow need public assistance yet can still rock iphones and ps3's. nice feeble attempt to make a point (although im not sure what the hell the point was even suppose to be).

do society a favor trigga. take a sawed off shotgun and shove it in your mouth. hell, we'll even pay for the ammunition. just save us the pain of keeping your disgusting lifestyle up to par for the next however long you might live.

sincerely yours, someone who works to put food on your government paid for table


----------



## Trigga

Dude don't be mad cause people on welfare ball harder than you


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

having some severe migraines right now!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

sh*t, just took like 5 extra-strength aspirin and gonna lay down for a little bit...be back later.


----------



## Trigga

No1 cares


----------



## scent troll

^ agreed
no one at all cares


----------



## Da' Manster!

feel much, much, better now!...thanks for all your support and prayers!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Chocolate covered pretzels are da' bomb!...


----------



## scent troll

now thats something people care about
tell us more


----------



## Da' Manster!

EAT MOR CHIKIN


----------



## scent troll

havent had chikfila in years. remember when they were in the news and everybody (liberal hippy ****) were hating on them for their gay marriage stance?

america is truly a country of pansy gay-wads now. NO NUKES BRAAAHHHHH!!! WOOOOO!!! HOPE N CHANGE!!! OBAMAAAA!!!! WOOOO!!!!!

urgh


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

havent had chikfila in years. remember when they were in the news and everybody (liberal hippy ****) were hating on them for their gay marriage stance?

america is truly a country of pansy gay-wads now. NO NUKES BRAAAHHHHH!!! WOOOOO!!! HOPE N CHANGE!!! OBAMAAAA!!!! WOOOO!!!!!

urgh


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Where in the hell did this cold front come from?!...







...it was 85 degrees last week and tomorrow it's going to be in the 40's?!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

trying to get pumped for my skins tomorrow!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

They did another remake of the horror movie classic "Carrie"!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Pass the old el paso!..taste the old southwest!...pass the old el paso!...taste our very best!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

another chikfila just opened up a few miles down the road from where I live...right next to Jimmie Johns!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

good night ladies and gents!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

great win for my skins today...just got back home from a cookout!...


----------



## scent troll

k


----------



## Da' Manster!

s


----------



## scent troll

how about the tigers getting knocked out


----------



## Da' Manster!

I want to go skiing and/or snowboarding with Bryce


----------



## Da' Manster!

P-fury cookout at my house!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

date and time TBD


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

morning, everyone!...


----------



## scent troll

sup gaywad


----------



## Da' Manster!

spaghetti and meatballs with garlic bread for lunch today!...


----------



## scent troll

im going to giant eagle today. pre made sub sandwich and chips'll do me just fine


----------



## Da' Manster!

k


----------



## scent troll

hey daman how ya been buddy?


----------



## Da' Manster!

good afternoon, Bryce!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Lovin' this fall weather!....


----------



## scent troll

stfu


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

good morning!....


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Italian cold cut with everything for lunch today...


----------



## scent troll

nicely done


----------



## Da' Manster!

k


----------



## scent troll

howd it taste?


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...like an Italian Cold Cut


----------



## scent troll

mmmm thats the best kinda cold cut.
did you have chips with it?


----------



## Da' Manster!

no, trying to slim down a little bit and lose weight...best way to do that is avoid extra calories and no snacks!..


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

rise and shine, Furians!....


----------



## scent troll

sup damanster
enjoying this weather?


----------



## Da' Manster!

:nod:


----------



## scent troll

^ like that you mean


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

weather

discuss...


----------



## Da' Manster!

can't enjoy it while I have this cold...taking crap loads of nyquil, zinc tablets, drinking plenty of water, chicken noodle soup, etc...starting to feel a little better...


----------



## scent troll

enjoy it? man there must be a lotta difference between our neck of the woods. its 38 degrees and wet here. straight up winter day. when i get outta work im heading my ass home and going to hybernate. kinda sucks tho, we just had to put down the dog last night so tonight will be my first evening/day with no dog. its gonna be crazy empty in that place man. 
rip bosco


----------



## Da' Manster!

60'ish and sunny here, Mike...







...been in bed practically all day!...







....cancelled several appointments!...







...gonna have a shitty paycheck this week!...









PS...sorry to hear about bosco!...


----------



## scent troll

manny...you are a friend among friends man. i hope you know all the goofy crap talk is just that. 
#bros4life


----------



## Da' Manster!

thanks, man!...







...it's all good on the goofy crap talk...I can dish it and I can take it!...


----------



## Umadbro

Been sick Manny.....









Sorry to hear about your dog Ocell

So, I have been cycling my tank and it sprung a freaking leak..... Really not sure if I am going to purchase ańother one so it doesn't look like I will be setting up that piranha tank.

Just wanted to say thanks for all the advice...if I change my mind I will pop in more.

Take care guys!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Umadbro said:


> Been sick Manny.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dog Ocell
> 
> So, I have been cycling my tank and it sprung a freaking leak..... Really not sure if I am going to purchase ańother one so it doesn't look like I will be setting up that piranha tank.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for all the advice...if I change my mind I will pop in more.
> 
> Take care guys!


Hi Chris!...I know how you feel...been sick myself the last couple of days...weak, exhausted, and in bed all day!..







...sorry to hear about your tank!..that sucks!...been there, done that!...and please no need to leave the website!..feel free to drop by and say Hi and shoot the sh*t!..


----------



## Da' Manster!

feeling a lot better this morning!...







...most of my cold is gone!...


----------



## scent troll

/posts like a bawse


----------



## bob351

Da said:


> no, trying to slim down a little bit and lose weight...best way to do that is avoid extra calories and no snacks!..


No the best way to do that is to move the f*ck around and lift things.


----------



## scent troll

bob351 said:


> no, trying to slim down a little bit and lose weight...best way to do that is avoid extra calories and no snacks!..


No the best way to do that is to move the f*ck around and lift things.
[/quote]


----------



## Da' Manster!

bob351 said:


> no, trying to slim down a little bit and lose weight...best way to do that is avoid extra calories and no snacks!..


No the best way to do that is to move the f*ck around and lift things.
[/quote]

I do that as well, but I meant from a diet standpoint...


----------



## scent troll

you should do what i do and eat a sh*t ton of veges. im talkin 80% veges and meats n everything else are almost like deserts to me.

lol jk, mickey d's 4 life bitch









/dies at 37 years old


----------



## Da' Manster!

High protein and low carbs with plenty of fruits and veggies...only do fast food maybe once a week...


----------



## scent troll

there lies your problem...fast food once a week?








EVERY week??


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> there lies your problem...fast food once a week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY week??


does jimmy johns count as fast food?!...I do an italian sub or the vito once a week.


----------



## scent troll

who the hell knows anymore. certain health freaks will say anything processed is fast food, others say mcd's and burger king...unfortunately we live in the real world where we dont have unlimited food budgets and can do the farmers markets and health food sections every damn week. sayin?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Mike, the bottom line is you can basically eat anything you want as long as it's done in moderation...that is the key...and yes, exercise, jogging, cardio, weightlifting, etc. is also a big part of the equation...bottom line, different things work for different people depending on what kind of results he or she wants to achieve...


----------



## Da' Manster!

As usual, good morning to all!...


----------



## scent troll

morning damanuel
hows the wife n kids?


----------



## Da' Manster!

pretty sparky, maymay!...


----------



## Ægir

Just got done riding, Finally got into the fire zone I posted pics of before... Uploading the gopro and pictures now.

Was kinda creepy... totally silent, but wide open without the pine needles and trees to reflect the sounds. Ground is likely totally sterile, even the big stumps were burned underground.


----------



## Da' Manster!

It probably seems kind of surreal in the aftermath...Can't wait to see the pics!...


----------



## Ægir

Kinda is man, total f*cking wasteland... wont see plant life for 5 to 10 years


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> Kinda is man, total f*cking wasteland... wont see plant life for 5 to 10 years


thats what you get for not accepting jesus christ as your lord and savior


----------



## scent troll

/heads to halloween party with mad drinks and bitches and other assorted entertainments that are not noteworthy

good day a-holes

(who am i talking to?)


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /heads to halloween party with mad drinks and bitches and other assorted entertainments that are not noteworthy
> 
> good day a-holes
> 
> (who am i talking to?)


who cares?!...


----------



## Trigga

/cares


----------



## Da' Manster!

/has beach front property in Nebraska to sell to Trigga


----------



## Ægir

After



























Those pics were taken right at the edge of the fire, where the crews contained it and didnt let it pass the ridge.... notice the pine needles that survived are pointed STRAIGHT AWAY from the fire. 
I will post the videos shortly.


----------



## Da' Manster!

dayyyummm!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

good afternoon!...


----------



## scent troll

sup bish


----------



## Da' Manster!

watching my skins kick some bronco ass!...


----------



## scent troll

rg3 played fairly ok

but dude...injury prone as f*ck
you guys missed out on luck. enjoy your flash in the pan subway salesman while he lasts








you skins nation


----------



## Da' Manster!

Superbowl trophies: Skins 3 Browns 0...Skins nation totally bitch slapped Cleveland Browns

*edited for annoying gif*


----------



## scent troll

The Cleveland Browns football team (has) won 8 championships in the year(s): 1946, 1947, 1948, 1949, 1950, 1954, 1955, 1964

8....yes pre-super bowl, but if youre saying that only super bowl wins count then you sir are NOT a true lover of football and have no respect for its roots.

The Washington Redskins football team (has) won 5 championships in the year(s): 1937, 1942, 1982 , 1987 , 1991

5.....your franchise has 5. THREE short of ours.

enjoy your humble pie


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'm talking about the modern era aka superbowl era when the NFL became official!...


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> I'm talking about the modern era aka superbowl era when the NFL became official!...


when the nfl became official.....
got it. stated like a true football fan. then i guess we'll just go ahead and bury and forget the majority of this sports existence so you can feel better about your racist team


----------



## scent troll

TEAM	#	CHAMPIONSHIPS	SUPER BOWLS
1.	Green Bay Packers 13 (9) 1929-1931, 1936, 1939, 1944, 1961, 1962, 1965	(4) 1966, 1967, 1996, 2010
2.	Chicago Bears 9 (8) 1921 (Staleys), 1932, 1933, 1940, 1941, 1943, 1946, 1963	(1) 1985
3.	Cleveland Browns 8 (8) 1946-1949 (AAFC), 1950, 1954, 1955, 1964	None
3.	New York Giants 8 (4) 1927, 1934, 1938, 1956	(4) 1986, 1990, 2007, 2011
5.	Pittsburgh Steelers 6 None	(6) 1974, 1975, 1978, 1979, 2005, 2008
6.	Dallas Cowboys 5 None	(5) 1971, 1977, 1992, 1993, 1995
6.	San Francisco 49ers 5 None	(5) 1981, 1984, 1988, 1989, 1994
6.	Washington Redskins 5 (2) 1937, 1942	(3) 1982, 1987, 1991
9.	Detroit Lions 4 (4) 1935, 1952, 1953, 1957	None
9.	Indianapolis Colts	4	(2) 1958 (Balt.), 1959 (Balt.)	(2) 1970 (Balt.), 2006
11.	New England Patriots 3 None	(3) 2001, 2003, 2004
11.	Oakland Raiders	3	None	(3) 1976, 1980, 1983 (L.A.)
11.	Philadelphia Eagles 3 (3) 1948, 1949, 1960	None
11.	St. Louis Rams	3 (2) 1945 (Clev.), 1951 (L.A.)	(1) 1999
15.	Arizona Cardinals	2 (2) 1925 (Chi.), 1947 (Chi.)	None
15.	Buffalo Bills 2 (2) 1964 (AFL), 1965 (AFL)	None
15.	Denver Broncos 2 None	(2) 1997, 1998
15.	Kansas City Chiefs 2 (1) 1962 (Dallas Texans, AFL)	(1) 1969
15.	Miami Dolphins 2 None	(2) 1972, 1973
15.	Tennessee Titans	2 (2) 1960 (Houston Oilers, AFL), 1961 (Houston Oilers, AFL)	None
15.	Baltimore Ravens 2
None	(2) 2000, 2012
22.	New Orleans Saints 1 None	(1) 2009
22.	New York Jets 1 None	(1) 1968
22.	San Diego Chargers 1 (1) 1963 (AFL)	None
22.	Tampa Bay Buccaneers 1 None	(1) 2002
Atlanta Falcons 0 
Carolina Panthers 0 
Cincinnati Bengals 0 
Houston Texans 0 
Jacksonville Jaguars 0 
Minnesota Vikings 0 
Seattle Seahawks 0


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...k


----------



## scent troll

damn right 'k'

incredibly inconvenient things facts can be when you're trying to be something you're not. 
welcome to manhood though. you passed lesson 1. humility. 
now make me a f*cking sandwich ho


----------



## Ægir

Wow, a Redskins VS Browns argument....

Just when I thought things couldnt possibly become more pointless

BOOM

Arguing which of the worst teams is the best

/Grabs Cheese koozie and cold beer


----------



## bob351




----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> damn right 'k'
> 
> incredibly inconvenient things facts can be when you're trying to be something you're not.
> welcome to manhood though. you passed lesson 1. humility.
> now make me a f*cking sandwich ho


would you like a tube steak sandwich?!...


----------



## scent troll

.........kinda

/is excited for tube steak


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> .........kinda
> 
> /is excited for tube steak


----------



## scent troll

so whats good today manny baby? hows the DC area this fine monday?


----------



## Da' Manster!

68 and sunny!...







...gorgeous day and all kinds of hotties in their very skimpy outfits out jogging!...







...just got back from the emissions test!..my car passed...







...I can't believe we still have to do that sh*t every two years!..there are old factories in baltimore that are still spewing millions and millions of hydrocarbons in the atmosphere each and every day but yet the state of Maryland is worried about my car?!...


----------



## scent troll

yup we have the same tests here manny
total garbage


----------



## Da' Manster!

we are getting new windows installed in our townhouse!...Pella, top of the line model!...


----------



## scent troll

AWESOME MANNY!!!!!
i just googled it and it turns out i dont give a sh*t









nah im just playin...new windows are bawse. they make any house/cottage feel like a new place. very good to not go cheap on windows as well. theyll last for years and years if you get quality stuff.

now if youll excuse i have to shove a shotgun in my mouth because this conversation is boring me to death

*muffled bang*


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^....







but seriously, it is a good feeling!...they look sweet and should lower our utilities by at least 30% or so!...very expensive though but we went with the best and top of the line quality and model!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

good night!...


----------



## scent troll

gents....


----------



## Da' Manster!

how u bee, Ocee?!...see what I did there?!....


----------



## scent troll

negative, i fail to see what happened


----------



## Da' Manster!

k


----------



## scent troll

but i wanna know! what were you doing?? i assume i missed some sort of pun


----------



## Da' Manster!

nevermind...it wasn't really that funny to begin with....


----------



## scent troll

go on...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mike, how do you catch them all in your mouth like that?...you are awesome, man!...how do you do it?...the only other person I've ever seen catch them all in their mouth is Alex Williams, a hot blonde in my high school back in 1989!...


----------



## scent troll

...wat


----------



## Da' Manster!

tru story brah!...


----------



## scent troll

...wat


----------



## Da' Manster!

wasssuuuuuppppp!.....


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

sup braahhh


----------



## Da' Manster!

not much, mayne!..


----------



## scent troll

im in bed


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> how u bee, Ocee?!...see what I did there?!....


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

todays lunch: calamari and a slice of pepperoni pizza!...


----------



## scent troll

god you are so gay








eat a buger and fries for gods sake


----------



## Da' Manster!

that was a kick ass lunch!...







...real food for real men!...







...burgers & fries, meh!...


----------



## scent troll

had a subway tuscon chicken melt


----------



## Da' Manster!

I was thinking about getting one of those...see them advertised all the time...how was it?


----------



## scent troll

delicious man!

get it the way i did. chipotle sauce...banana peppers, lettuce tomato and black olive on italian bread...and TOAST DAT SHlT!

really good. 8/10


----------



## Da' Manster!

tomorrow's lunch!....


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight!...


----------



## scent troll

nitey nite boo


----------



## Da' Manster!

rise and shine, sleepyheads!...


----------



## scent troll

you mean me and you? no one else talks on this website.


----------



## Da' Manster!

what about the millions of bots, spam accounts, etc?...


----------



## scent troll

true but still...they dont post and when they do its automatically hidden then we delete that sh*t. 
as far as things with heart beats though...were it kid








heres to having the place to ourselves


----------



## Da' Manster!

right back at ya, dogg!...







...and remember, quality > quantity!...


----------



## scent troll

right on. aqhu is the quanitiy thread.

plans for this halloween night?


----------



## Da' Manster!

going to work for a little bit and then pass out candy and then chill...no halloween parties this year...


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> going to work for a little bit and then pass out candy and then chill...no halloween parties this year...











/will be keeping damanster company tonight

mysery loves company boo...i got u


----------



## Da' Manster!

actually I did get invited to a couple of parties, but I'm not in the mood tonight...its all good though...I'm going to have a steak dinner with some red wine and chill out in the comforts of my home!...


----------



## scent troll

im gonna reheat taco bell and maybe have a cigarette if i feel up for it (doubtful tho)


----------



## Da' Manster!

I thought you quit smoking!...How many pack(s) a day do you smoke?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> I thought you quit smoking!...How many pack(s) a day do you smoke?


zero packs a day
i have maybe 2-3 cigs a day
havent had one in about 2 days tho


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^..that is so bawse!...







...to only smoke 2 - 3 cigs a day, you are telling nicotine to go







...you are telling nicotine that I'm in charge and that I'm not addicted to you!...


----------



## scent troll

...naw im tellin nicotine although i hate you i cant live without you so ill do u in small doses. but i appreciate the words of encouragment brah









one love


----------



## RayW

please tell me you don't do what some people i used to work with do and smoke have a cig and keep the other half for later....


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...this!...







....sup Ray?...and way to do things in moderation, Mike!...


----------



## scent troll

oh jesus no. once you light up a cigarette you finish it or throw it out. the smell of a half smoked cig...yuck









not to mention its crispy and stale after

naw man...what id like to do is just cold turkey quit all together. just be done with the bad habbit once and for all


----------



## Da' Manster!

So how long have you been smoking?..


----------



## scent troll

7 years tops. not even


----------



## Da' Manster!

that's not too bad!...I thought you were going to say something like 20+ years!...


----------



## scent troll

naw...ill be dead long before that


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> naw...ill be dead long before that










....you will be sorely missed, boo!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin'...


----------



## scent troll

manny...


----------



## Da' Manster!

not much, man!..getting ready to leave for work as we speak!...will be gone most of the day and won't be back until later on...hope you feel better!...







...both physically and mentally!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah man wish me luck
people man............just....people


----------



## Da' Manster!

how goes it guise?!...I had a decent day at work and now watching some college football and posting on Fury!..


----------



## scent troll

im watching the news and the cavs 
flipping between. waiting for company


----------



## Da' Manster!

sup Mike!...







...PS..Memo to all fellow Furians: Don't forget to set your clocks an hour back tonight!...


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> sup Mike!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...PS..Memo to all fellow Furians (me and mike): Don't forget to set your clocks an hour back tonight!...


fixed


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> sup Mike!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...PS..Memo to all fellow Furians (me and mike): Don't forget to set your clocks an hour back tonight!...


fixed
[/quote]

k


----------



## scent troll

thats right


----------



## Da' Manster!

me and you and a dog named boo!....


----------



## scent troll

that cute dog from facebook?


----------



## scent troll

time for sex
ttyl all


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> that cute dog from facebook?


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

looks like my brownies might win this one


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> looks like my brownies might win this one


Yeah, I used to eat "brownies" all the time when I was in the Boy Scouts...


----------



## scent troll

manny wanna chat in the chatroom?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> manny wanna chat in the chatroom?


not now man, I'm getting ready to grab a bite to eat...just got off work and we had an office meeting and now I'm hungry as f*ck...


----------



## scent troll

i had burger king fish burger for dinner







was not impressed


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i had burger king fish burger for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was not impressed


totally agree!..BK fish sucks moose dong!...Let me guess: totally greasy and burnt on the outside and raw or not fully cooked on the inside?...amirite?...


----------



## scent troll

not that...it was gooey. like it wasnt crisp like a fish sandwich should be. the fries were spot on....but what really sucked was the sauce. they used this super super sweet tartar sauce man. and pickles. made me sick after eating it.

shoulda just got a double order of fries and called it a day


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> not that...*it was gooey.* like it wasnt crisp like a fish sandwich should be. the fries were spot on....but what really sucked was the sauce. they used this super super sweet tartar sauce man. and pickles. made me sick after eating it.
> 
> shoulda just got a double order of fries and called it a day


----------



## scent troll

/is watching xmas commercials

what................the..................f*ck...............

seriously america? are you that f*cking greedy to get our money that xmas starts before haunted houses close down?


----------



## Da' Manster!

too early for xmas shopping!...


----------



## scent troll

true that my disgusting greek friend 
true dat...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

well time to hit the sack
quick weekend. 1 day off. great times.
see you tomorrow


----------



## Da' Manster!

goodnight!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin'...


----------



## scent troll

indeed it is...another morning in this f*cking job


----------



## Da' Manster!

this will be a very good day at work for you today...I feel your luck is about to change.


----------



## scent troll

when i quit? agreed


----------



## scent troll

so hows everyones gay ass monday going?


----------



## Da' Manster!

pretty gay like you said


----------



## Da' Manster!

sup?...


----------



## Da' Manster!

skins at Vikes this Thursday night on NFL network!...


----------



## scent troll

cant wait


----------



## Da' Manster!

If we win, and Dallas losses next week at Saints, and the Eagles play at Green Bay, we'll be within one game of first place!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

wing and beer nite at the local sports bar!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Jack Del Rio got named interim coach for the Denver Broncos...Last week, head coach Mike Fox also suffered a heart attack and had a stem put in...He will be out of coaching for at least two months.


----------



## scent troll

damn all the coaches are droppin like flies. 
/doesnt care


----------



## Da' Manster!

just got back!..I feel good after some wings and beer!...getting to ready to hit the sack in a little bit!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

good night!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin'...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

word


----------



## Da' Manster!

How's work been?...I mean, getting any better?..


----------



## scent troll

eh....its alright. been relatively quiet. its being sick that sucks. im nursing this weird head cold/mini flu bug and its making for long long days. thank god i got this weekend off

ima go home tonight and make some cocoa, grab a blanket and fall asleep to some sci-fi movies.

hows your life treatin you mannuel?


----------



## Da' Manster!

It's actually Emanuel...but yeah, can't complain man...so far so good...work has been great although now we are having plumbing issues, a leak in our pipes underground!...going to cost around 3 - 4 G's to fix!...







...and all this after we got new windows installed!...


----------



## scent troll

holy crap! i guess when it rains it poors....
that sucks man...we had pipe issues as well. drain tile was cracked. had to dig up the yard. you need working plumbing tho. thats a shame either way...guess ill stop my complaining








heres to it all working out bro


----------



## Da' Manster!

yes Mike, a real pain in the ass...we found out about it because our water bill which is paid quarterly and on average is about $60 (about $20 a month) went up to $476!...My roommate and I were like







...so we called up the utility company and told them it had to be a faulty meter or something because they were trying to say we were using 60,000 gallons of water during that three month period!..and that is when they decided to send a guy to check out the problem and sure enough our pipes underground are leaking!...


----------



## scent troll

HOLY sh*t!!!!!!!
yeah man thats shitty! gotta get that fixed. thats the pain in the ass about being a homeowner. sure you have that sweet sweet freedom...but you also have to foot the bill for everything. my apartment sprung a roof leak many years ago and all i did was make a phone call and the entire complex was re-roofed. yeah my rent went up like $40 the next year but sh*t...


----------



## Da' Manster!

good valid points...that is what a lot of people don't realize about home owning...funny thing is this plumbing problem is going to happen to every unit in our townhouse section because the contractor that did the work when these houses were first being built used the cheapest grade of copper in the pipes!...







...it easily corrodes and cracks over time!...







...come to find out, the state of Maryland changed the law a few years ago making it illegal for contractors to use that kind of grade when installing new pipes!...too little, too late for us!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

just had a gyro with everything on it!...


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> just had a gyro with everything on it!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

gotta have those at least once a week!...best food evah!...


----------



## scent troll

agreed
im trying to fall asleep but cant. too damn wired


----------



## Da' Manster!

did you take my advice about your cold...I see that you are still sick!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah i loaded up...i think its work man. workin my ass off trying to nurse myself back to health. not enough time in the day to sleep and feel better. i just plain and simple need a day off
feel me?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yeah i loaded up...i think its work man. workin my ass off trying to nurse myself back to health. not enough time in the day to sleep and feel better. i just plain and simple need a day off
> feel me?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

does anybody play backgamon?


----------



## scent troll

no
/just called off work


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin' all...







...kind of slept in this morning...


----------



## scent troll

yeah i called off like a bawse
f*ck work
your boys sick and doesnt need to be conversing with disgusting foreign people today...i need sleep and food


----------



## Da' Manster!

Definitely get some rest, man and remember: Chicken noodle soup!...


----------



## scent troll

ty brother
much love


----------



## Da' Manster!

damn!..now it gets dark at 5:00pm!..


----------



## scent troll

i know man









also im posting this from work. dont ask how i ended up here.
ok fine ill tell u
i felt bad for the guy who would of closed cause hed be pullin a 12 hour shift and has to work 6 days already. im a man of compassion. 
and im sure no one would argue that


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just got invited to a party...







...gonna go out and chill for a few hours!...hopefully, it's not dude ranch!...


----------



## scent troll

have fun babe


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin'...


----------



## Da' Manster!

how goes it?...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

hi boo
hows work?


----------



## Da' Manster!

very good Michael...except for the fact that the plumber came out today and just as we feared, the leak is coming underground under the foundation of our townhouse!...Major job and pain in the ass!...







...they will come out this Monday or Tuesday to fix it!...It's going to run us anywhere from 3 - 4 grand!...un'effin' real, man!...


----------



## scent troll

not badly priced actually. normally when you throw digging sh*t up into the bill it spikes up closer to 10K. especially when foundations are in the mix


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> not badly priced actually. normally when you throw digging sh*t up into the bill it spikes up closer to 10K. especially when foundations are in the mix


yeah, but like you said when it rains it pours...It wouldn't be so bad if we didn't just get new windows installed...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

just went to the dentist and had my mouth piece detailed
sh*t feels bangin now


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> just went to the dentist and had my mouth piece detailed
> sh*t feels bangin now


----------



## scent troll

i wanna f*ck bernadette from big bang theory 
thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

skins are up 27 - 21 over the vikes in the third quarter!...


----------



## scent troll

vikings suck this year
adrien peterson aint gonna do sh*t this year

poor guy...that kid he didnt know was his until the autopsy told him so must be tearing him up


----------



## Da' Manster!

skins are losing 28 - 27!...we keep blowing big leads!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

31 - 27 vikes now!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

4th and 1, 2:00 warning


----------



## Da' Manster!

My skins suck ass!....


----------



## scent troll

hahahahaha WHAT
you guys lost to the freakin vikings?







kill yourselves


----------



## Da' Manster!

We were up 27 - 14 in the third quarter and dominating the game!!!..and we choke like always losing 34 - 27!...vikes scored the final 20 points!...


----------



## scent troll

unreal man
looks like last years break out season was a flash in the pan
skins nation = try again next year


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> unreal man
> looks like last years break out season was a flash in the pan
> skins nation = try again next year


yes sir, same old song and dance...but maybe this time we fire Shanahan and the whole coaching staff!...







...I'd love to see us hire Jon Gruden or Bill Cowher.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

i miss u in aqhu


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i miss u in aqhu


that's the sweetest thing you've ever said!....


----------



## scent troll

bro...come back to the q


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> bro...come back to the q


I might consider it...


----------



## scent troll

let me know boo


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> let me know boo


you'll be the first to know, may may!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

/is watching the horror classic "The Fog"...


----------



## Trigga

Da said:


> bro...come back to the q


I might consider it...








[/quote]
Please don't for once, stick to your guns

Or kids, w.e u stick onto


----------



## scent troll

lul


----------



## Da' Manster!

Trigga said:


> bro...come back to the q


I might consider it...








[/quote]
Please don't for once, stick to your guns

Or kids, w.e u stick onto
[/quote]

I don't plan on it...I don't want to be associated with dog sh*t like you!...


----------



## scent troll

ooooooOOOOOOHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

im hooked to the show fast n loud
anyone else?


----------



## Da' Manster!

never heard of it, boo.


----------



## scent troll

turn on discovery


----------



## Da' Manster!

thanks, I love watching discovery, national geographic, scy-fy, animal planet, etc!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

im watching pirates of the caribean 
discuss


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...I'm very happy for you...I'm getting ready to watch ND and Pitt in college football!
discuss


----------



## Da' Manster!

Let's go Pitt!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

dafuq


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Are you ready for some football?!...


----------



## scent troll

nope browns are off today


----------



## Da' Manster!

holy crap!!..did you see the hail mary in the ravens/bengals game?!...


----------



## scent troll

nope i was outside with my gf hiking
badass fall colors


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> nope i was outside with my gf hiking
> badass fall colors


pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ravens still wound up beating the bengals 20 - 17 in OT!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah i saw that. catching up on the day. almost time for walking dead


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yeah i saw that. catching up on the day. almost time for walking dead


I'll probably watch dallas and new orleans tonight!...


----------



## scent troll

im watching american dad, big bang theory and then walking dead


----------



## Da' Manster!

huh, huh, huh...you said "big bang theory"...huh, huh, huh.


----------



## scent troll

stfu


----------



## Da' Manster!

k


----------



## scent troll

family guys on


----------



## Da' Manster!

cowgirls getting their asses kicked at halftime 28 - 10


----------



## scent troll

i see that

have you ever been in the washington monument?


----------



## Da' Manster!

yes, several times!...cool as sh*t, boo!...I've lived here in the DMV my whole life and I still get goose bumps whenever I go to DC and see all the sites, history, monuments, buildings, etc!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

how goes it?!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

I miss Chris!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

wtf


----------



## scent troll

good morning pfury (damanster)


----------



## Da' Manster!

hai maik!...


----------



## scent troll

sup honey boo child?


----------



## Da' Manster!

well, got the plumbing done today and all things considering, the damages weren't too bad...our total bill was $2,600...It sure as hell could have been a lot worse like we originally feared and I think the water company will give us a refund and/or credit so that is good news!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Well?!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

heads up, Mike...Someone in Cinci is selling a 75 gallon setup and a 7 inch rhom for a very reasonable price in the classified section...I'm not sure how far Cinci is from where you live but you might want to take a look at since rhoms are hard to come by where you are at.


----------



## scent troll

id buy it if i had that much money


----------



## Da' Manster!

wings and beer tonight at the local sports bar!...









/is thinking about doing the 18 piece for $7.99 but that might be too much food...









/12 piece for $5.75 and some chips and a few brews is the norm....


----------



## Ægir

Came home and there was a Cockatiel in the tree by my front door making a bunch of noise...

Dumb bastard shouldnt be outside without a jacket in weather like this.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Came home and there was a Cockatiel in the tree by my front door making a bunch of noise...
> 
> Dumb bastard shouldnt be outside without a jacket in weather like this.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

monday night football
who you got winning?

i have tampa bay pulling the upset 17-14


----------



## Da' Manster!

I have tampa winning 24 - 17


----------



## scent troll

jesus tampa is running circles around the miami d


----------



## Da' Manster!

heavens to betsy!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

let's go bucs!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

tampa still winning 15 - 10


----------



## scent troll

http://www.retirethepenny.org/


----------



## Da' Manster!

how rich can you get?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

it's a gorgeous fall day!...50's with wind gusts!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

sup?!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

getting my car serviced now...oil change, tire rotation, and brake fluid leak!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hai fellow Furians!...


----------



## scent troll

in the 30's today. snow everywhere. cavs lost to the bulls. its tuesday. and may i say...FML


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah, we're supposed to be getting some snow this week as well!..I don't mind winter weather!...







...so, what do you prefer?...the scalding, hot summer or the cold winter?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Hail to the Redskins!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

how's your work day been so far?


----------



## Da' Manster!

new members


----------



## Trigga

I thought this was a chat thread for non trolls?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Trigga said:


> I thought this was a chat thread for non trolls?


there ain't no hatin' going on here, so go take a hike!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

jesus christ damanster...you need a girlfriend and/or job


----------



## Da' Manster!

have both, boo boo!...Getting ready to go work for a couple of hours!...


----------



## scent troll

whats his name?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> whats his name?


ocellatus2000


----------



## scent troll

...........so im super close to closing this thread. its pretty much a pg-13 aqhu. i.e. pointless


----------



## Da' Manster!

please don't...








...we've had new members post in here and shoot the sh*t and there is the the possibility for potentially more...besides, this thread you can talk about anything from sports, politics, funny things, mild trolling, posting gifs, etc...


----------



## scent troll

im sorry who else posts in here? 37 out of 39 posts are yours









dude dont worry ill keep it open. but ill require monthly payments of $20.99


----------



## Da' Manster!

pork chops and lima beans for dinner tonight!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im sorry who else posts in here? 37 out of 39 posts are yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude dont worry ill keep it open. but ill require monthly payments of $20.99


make it 41 out of 43!!...


----------



## scent troll

i ate a baconzila from rallys....now im waiting for the liquid poop and knife in my gut stomach pains

.....god has forsaken me


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i ate a baconzila from rallys....now im waiting for the liquid poop and knife in my gut stomach pains
> 
> .....god has forsaken me


I hope you find christ, boo!...


----------



## scent troll

i will
faith thru suffering


----------



## scent troll

i can feel it....i can feel my bowels moving....


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

brb i gotta poop


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> brb i gotta poop


k


----------



## scent troll

false alarm


----------



## Da' Manster!

so, what did you do...fart or sumtin'?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

get in chat


----------



## scent troll

/just left chat just now
epic chat








/covered in sweat and sex

pfury universe...you HAVE to try chat. it will bring you closer to gawd








omg this site is so epic


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Hai!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Oceallatus2000 can sniff whatever he wants!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

cheers fellow P-Furians!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Skins will beat Eagles this sunday!!....


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

beautiful, cool, sunny day!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

ocellatus2000 doesn't know, ocellatus2000 doesn't know, he goes to work on a friday night!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

^ lol that actually made me laugh out loud


----------



## Da' Manster!

I aim to please, boo!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hai Bryce!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

bye Bryce!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Let's party, P-Fury!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin'...


----------



## scent troll

hi


----------



## Da' Manster!

the rematch this weekend between cinci and cleveland!...go browns!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

sup?!...


----------



## Ægir

Got new tires on my truck today... pretty excited to rip it up this winter


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bryce, you be living the life out there in Montana!...Lots of open areas, wilderness, and terrain to conquer with off road riding!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

PS...Post some pics!...


----------



## Ægir

sh*t man, just driving in town sometimes you need it. My place is up on the hill above town so its a make or break scenario once you make the turn at the bottom. Last winter, passed countless shitty drivers and 2wd cars in the oncoming lane to stop from loosing momentum.

One was a train of about 20 cars that slowly stacked up and came to a stop, it was so slippery that you just started sliding backwards... like idiot dominoes.

When in doubt, throttle out... none of that pump the breaks and be careful BS

I will definitely be go-pro videoing a few of the good ones this year


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> sh*t man, just driving in town sometimes you need it. My place is up on the hill above town so its a make or break scenario once you make the turn at the bottom. Last winter, passed countless shitty drivers and 2wd cars in the oncoming lane to stop from loosing momentum.
> 
> One was a train of about 20 cars that slowly stacked up and came to a stop, it was so slippery that you just started sliding backwards... like idiot dominoes.
> 
> When in doubt, throttle out... none of that pump the breaks and be careful BS
> 
> I will definitely be go-pro videoing a few of the good ones this year


sounds like a good action packed movie!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

just had some steak, mashed potatoes, and peas for dinner!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

good night!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin...


----------



## Da' Manster!

how do you like your steak cooked?


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> how do you like your steak cooked?


medium-rare with some dry rub steak seasoning.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> how do you like your steak cooked?


medium-rare with some dry rub steak seasoning.
[/quote]

good call, Maik!...







...what is your favorite dry rub seasoning?


----------



## scent troll

whatevers cheap and tastes good


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


> how do you like your steak cooked?


Rare, just past making "mooo" noises.

Make my own seasoning salts and rubs... mostly for pork but, some are good for steaks.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...a little and pepper is all you really need on a good steak!...


----------



## scent troll

ive had a runny nose the last week
now im getting nose bleeds

f*ck this time of year


----------



## Da' Manster!

why do you keep deleting my posts in AQHU?!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hai...


----------



## scent troll

who else is working saturday?


----------



## Ægir

Not me!


----------



## scent troll

lucky man. im posting this from work. just getting the computers booted up. another solo day working with ethnic people and people with bad phone connections.







heres to the first day of the rest of my stinkin life


----------



## Da' Manster!

mornin...


----------



## scent troll

guide on how to have sex for anyone

boy: can i put my finger in your belly button?
girl: sure
girl: thats not my belly button
boy: thats not my finger

fin

ya'll can thank me later when ur getting your smush on
sayin?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

I will be working the majority of the day and then watch some college football!...


----------



## scent troll

any good games on?


----------



## Da' Manster!

lots man!...michigan st vs. Nebraska, stanford vs. usc, pitt vs. north carolina, georgia vs. auburn, texas vs. Oklahoma st, etc!...I mean lots of top 25 matchups...all day long on cbs, abc, espn, espn 2, etc...


----------



## Da' Manster!

off to work, be back later.


----------



## scent troll

later homie
ill be done with work at like 4


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'm back...going to go get some grub and then watch some college football mixed in with posting on P-fury!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

How goes it?...


----------



## scent troll

sup d


----------



## Da' Manster!

my buckeyes are kicking ass!...





















....still undefeated under Urban Meyer!..


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

for reel Mike!..remember Icee talking smack about Michigan beat Ohio St this year!...







...buckeyes are going to trounce the wolverines this year!


----------



## Da' Manster!

good morning!...


----------



## scent troll

hi


----------



## Da' Manster!

skins getting their asses kicked!...


----------



## scent troll

no one cares


----------



## Da' Manster!

didn't ask 4 ur opinion


----------



## scent troll

lol dont care
my thread my rules bitch


----------



## Da' Manster!

k


----------



## scent troll

relax manny im just playin

looks like my browns are gonna loose whats arguably the most important game since 2007
typical cleveland


----------



## Piranha_man

/post


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Trigga

If it isnt the duct cleaning mogul himself


----------



## scent troll

not sure if offending me or just stating facts


----------



## Umadbro

Good afternoon ppl....

Happy thanksgiving to the American members


----------



## scent troll

happy tday


----------



## Ægir




----------



## Trigga

Jesus h christ


----------



## Ægir

-59 in the northern part of the state, supposedly the "coldest place on earth" right now. We are pretty much holding down the top 10 coldest cities in the US.

Crazy sh*t, but keeps ya from getting soft









/Cracks slushy beer from just driving home with it in the back of my truck.


----------



## Trigga

Global warming my assistant amirite

f*cking auto correct


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, no kidding... thats why they changed the term to "climate change" because the warming part didnt really play out.


----------



## scent troll

worst..............thread...........ever.................

OP should be shot in the face


----------

